# 5/5 Monday Night Raw: Extreme Fallout



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Cena/Wyatt will culminate with Cena saving this poor boys soul, he'll come out in Bray's corner for their third match and by the end he'll throw off his black robes to reveal white ones and embody the power of Cena, and AA Bray. One, two, three, Cena wins lol and Bray hits a brick wall. 

Still... looking forward to where Shield go from here and to see more Brie Mode levels of acting whilst Kane stalks her. Should be a good Raw.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

i'm hoping we see another night of destruction from kane, go all the way with the monster booking


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Wonder how they're going to fuck up this Cena/Watt fued even more.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

I heard the Cena/Wyatt stuff was awful. Was it?

they really need be done with that


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

KuroNeko said:


> Wonder how they're going to fuck up this Cena/Watt fued even more.


they could have cena have a match with the kid tomorrow night and act like he's just going to lay down then put the kid in the STF

that would complete the fuckery


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

JY57 said:


> I heard the Cena/Wyatt stuff was awful. Was it?
> 
> they really be done with that


They're pushing the singing nonsense way too much. The choir thing last week was nice but tonight the kid was just cringeworthy.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

JY57 said:


> I heard the Cena/Wyatt stuff was awful. Was it?
> 
> they really need be done with that


They made it obvious tonight it is not over. The match was overbooked to hell and now they have this possessed child added to the mix. I'm guessing it is not over until Cena _frees_ "Little Johnny" who symbolically represents the lost Cenation from Wyatt's spiritual corruption.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Cena going over Wyatt at Payback won't be fun. Ugh. More Kane /Bryan. Ugh.

Just give Me Rollins and Ambrose. Thanks.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Clique said:


> They made it obvious tonight it is not over. The match was overbooked to hell and now they have this possessed child added to the mix. I'm guessing it is not over until Cena _frees_ "Little Johnny" who symbolically represents the lost Cenation from Wyatt's spiritual corruption.


Like I said in the PPV thread, if Cena comes out of this fued the same old Cena then this was all just a waste of time.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Interested to see where they go with most of these stories. Disappointed that Bryan and Kane isn't over, kinda glad it ended the PPV but it feels so midcard.

Also glad Bray won but it honestly did NOTHING for him at all, can we just call this guy SuperCena Prime :drake1 how many times could he have had that win.

Oh and Sierra Hotel India Echo Lima Delta SHIELD :mark: What is next for the Shield.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

here is the card is likely to happen at payback.

Daniel Bryan(c) vs kane for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship in a Last Man Standing match.


The Shield vs Evolution.

John Cena vs Bray Wyatt in a I Quit Match.

Bad News Barrett(c) vs Cesaro vs Rob Van Dam for the Intercontinental Championship in a Triple Threat Match.

Paige(c) vs Tamina Snuka vs Aksana vs Brie Bella for the Divas Championship in a 4 way match.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

JY57 said:


> I heard the Cena/Wyatt stuff was awful. Was it?
> 
> they really need be done with that


Cena won the cage match 3500 times before being continually stopped by Harper and Rowan, Bray looked like Heath Slater trying to fight Galactus, then Bray won the match when Cena had it won and some kids soul got possessed by the devil and he sang he's got the whole world in his hands with the audio mix turned down all the way like the way you've seen in a million different movies where the kidnappers make their demands and they don't want you to know who's on the other end of the phone.

Long story short, the feud is continuing, Cena is winning at Payback, and this match made it abundantly clear, what I've been saying all along, Bray Wyatt has no future in this company. This is Barrett, this is Miz, all the people that Cena's fucked over for years and years and years re-visited. He's dead after this. Just dead. All that incredible talent just flushed completely down the drain.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Cena won the cage match 3500 times before being continually stopped by Harper and Rowan, Bray looked like Heath Slater trying to fight Galactus, then Bray won the match when Cena had it won and some kids soul got possessed by the devil and he sang he's got the whole world in his hands with the audio mix turned down all the way like the way you've seen in a million different movies where the kidnappers make their demands and they don't want you to know who's on the other end of the phone.
> 
> Long story short, the feud is continuing, Cena is winning at Payback, and this match made it abundantly clear, what I've been saying all along, Bray Wyatt has no future in this company. This is Barrett, this is Miz, all the people that Cena's fucked over for years and years and years re-visited. He's dead after this. Just dead. All that incredible talent just flushed completely down the drain.


This is 100% off-topic, but...where did your 60k+ posts go?!


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Cena won the cage match 3500 times before being continually stopped by Harper and Rowan, Bray looked like Heath Slater trying to fight Galactus, then Bray won the match when Cena had it won and some kids soul got possessed by the devil and he sang he's got the whole world in his hands with the audio mix turned down all the way like the way you've seen in a million different movies where the kidnappers make their demands and they don't want you to know who's on the other end of the phone.
> 
> Long story short, the feud is continuing, Cena is winning at Payback, and this match made it abundantly clear, what I've been saying all along, Bray Wyatt has no future in this company. This is Barrett, this is Miz, all the people that Cena's fucked over for years and years and years re-visited. He's dead after this. Just dead. All that incredible talent just flushed completely down the drain.


You never disappoint.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Stanford said:


> You never disappoint.


I thought you left, sadly, that's not the case. Now that's what I call a disappointment.

I'm not wrong.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Cena won the cage match 3500 times before being continually stopped by Harper and Rowan, Bray looked like Heath Slater trying to fight Galactus, then Bray won the match when Cena had it won and some kids soul got possessed by the devil and he sang he's got the whole world in his hands with the audio mix turned down all the way like the way you've seen in a million different movies where the kidnappers make their demands and they don't want you to know who's on the other end of the phone.
> 
> Long story short, the feud is continuing, Cena is winning at Payback, and this match made it abundantly clear, what I've been saying all along, Bray Wyatt has no future in this company. This is Barrett, this is Miz, all the people that Cena's fucked over for years and years and years re-visited. He's dead after this. Just dead. All that incredible talent just flushed completely down the drain.


how people think it isn't fucking awful that cena manhandled three guys who could not keep him down then got mindraped by an 8 year old to eat the finisher 1-2-3 is a mystery to me

i was getting excited as fuck too thought new member of the wyatt family who's it gonna be... it's some kid who still hasn't learned his times tables yet what the fuck


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Forget all that Cena/Wyatt win/loss stuff, the fate of little Johnny is what I'm concerned about.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Kaze Ni Nare said:


> Forget all that Cena/Wyatt win/loss stuff, the fate of little Johnny is what I'm concerned about.


hopefully the ninjas who kidnapped samoa joe will take him and he'll never be mentioned on wwe tv again

let dixie have him


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Evolve or Perish - Does Evolution evolve on Raw? Does Batista get jumped out for taking the pin and too distracted with his Hollywood movies? So if he ever comes back it would be to be against HHH and the replacement muscle in Evolution?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Goddammit, I want WWE to set up Rusev vs Swagger already. Watching the post show made it seem like they're not done with Swagger/Cesaro, but jeebus...how many times does Swagger need to job to him? Just overkill at this point...

And I'm mad af they're continuing Bray/Cena and Kane/DB.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

deepelemblues said:


> hopefully the ninjas who kidnapped samoa joe will take him and he'll never be mentioned on wwe tv again
> 
> let dixie have him


It's Little Billy in the Impact Zone!


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Wouldn't be surprised to see little Johnny receive a swift burial via Cena AA.


----------



## mondefg (Apr 22, 2014)

Little Johnny has school tomorrow.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Kaze Ni Nare said:


> It's Little Billy in the Impact Zone!


This is one of the biggest firsts in wrestling history and it's happening right here in the Impact Zone!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

GIVE ME LANA PLZ 

and Swagger and Cesaro too :side:


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

One thing I want to see - Orton kick the shit out of Rollins

One thing I don't want to see - Bryan and Kane together


----------



## HereComesTrouble (Jan 10, 2014)

If Batista is indeed leaving then maybe tomorrow he gets kicked out of Evolution by HHH and Orton? Apparently there's a new report that Batista may stick around for at least until Payback so who knows? The Wyatt/Cena feud is obviously not over yet and neither is the Bryan/Kane feud. Should be an interesting RAW


----------



## Masked4Kane (Dec 18, 2013)

deepelemblues said:


> i'm hoping we see another night of destruction from kane, go all the way with the monster booking


the PPV ending would make sense for another night of destruction.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I've got tickets for the show and I'm going to sit there in silence and not for cheer anyone just to annoy everyone.


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

I fully expect Bryan and Kane to go another month, ending in a Last Man Standing match at Payback. I'll also dream about Punk coming out with AJ as the evil version of Bryan/Brie. It won't happen, but a guy can dream.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Revil Fox said:


> I fully expect Bryan and Kane to go another month, ending in a Last Man Standing match at Payback. I'll also dream about Punk coming out with AJ as the evil version of Bryan/Brie. It won't happen, but a guy can dream.


Yeah, Punk & AJ VS Bryan & Brie has a nice ring to it, well to me anyways.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Kaze Ni Nare said:


> Yeah, Punk & AJ VS Bryan & Brie has a nice ring to it, well to me anyways.


Wouldn't mind it either. lol


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

RAW should be interesting later tonight.

EDIT: 4000th post!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Cena won the cage match 3500 times before being continually stopped by Harper and Rowan, Bray looked like Heath Slater trying to fight Galactus, then Bray won the match when Cena had it won and some kids soul got possessed by the devil and he sang he's got the whole world in his hands with the audio mix turned down all the way like the way you've seen in a million different movies where the kidnappers make their demands and they don't want you to know who's on the other end of the phone.
> 
> Long story short, the feud is continuing, Cena is winning at Payback, and this match made it abundantly clear, what I've been saying all along, Bray Wyatt has no future in this company. This is Barrett, this is Miz, all the people that Cena's fucked over for years and years and years re-visited. He's dead after this. Just dead. All that incredible talent just flushed completely down the drain.


I loved your Galactus analogy. The Cena match sickened me. It was a complete dud to me. One of, if not the strongest factions in WWE, just got no-sold by Cena. Cant wait for Cena to redeem "little Johnny" and show the fans the error of their ways, that they were fools to not cheer for him. It is truly a shame that Bray got to learn who the true eater of worlds is.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

IDONTSHIV said:


> I loved your Galactus analogy. The Cena match sickened me. It was a complete dud to me. One of, if not the strongest factions in WWE, just got no-sold by Cena. Cant wait for Cena to redeem "little Johnny" and show the fans the error of their ways, that they were fools to not cheer for him. It is truly a shame that *Bray got to learn who the true eater of worlds is.*


So true. :lol

Triple H has been getting shit on for years for burying talent, but all he's done this year is put over new and young talent. Can't say the same for Cena.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

KuroNeko said:


> Wonder how they're going to fuck up this Cena/Watt fued even more.


Is that even possible?


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Please WWE, do two things.

Continue Hornswoggle/El Torito, it's fucking gold.

END KANE/BRYAN. For fucks sake. Turn Sheamus and give me some Bryan/Sheamus matches.


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

Cena will probably make corny jokes about the kid tonight, seen as that goes with his hypocritical character, Hunter was just keeping the shovel warmfpalm


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

morris3333 said:


> here is the card is likely to happen at payback.
> 
> Daniel Bryan(c) vs kane for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship in a Last Man Standing match.
> 
> ...



Cena vs Wyatt I quit match, gee I wonder who would win that?


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

IDONTSHIV said:


> I loved your Galactus analogy. The Cena match sickened me. It was a complete dud to me. One of, if not the strongest factions in WWE, just got no-sold by Cena. Cant wait for Cena to redeem "little Johnny" and show the fans the error of their ways, that they were fools to not cheer for him. It is truly a shame that Bray got to learn who the true eater of worlds is.


We all know what will happen.

The kids will eventually turn on Bray. Cena gets the win. Hoist up a kid on his shoulders. CENA WINS LOL! And the next night its back to normal Cena.
Cena has gained nothing and Bray lost everything.


----------



## Enigmal (Jan 16, 2014)

JasonLives said:


> We all know what will happen.
> 
> The kids will eventually turn on Bray. Cena gets the win. Hoist up a kid on his shoulders. CENA WINS LOL! And the next night its back to normal Cena.
> Cena has gained nothing and Bray lost everything.


----------



## EC III (Mar 29, 2014)

Is Albany a good crowd?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Decisions Decisions either watch Raw or watch the awesome first 2 eps of brand new 24. Jack bauer just might win this round lol:cheer


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

The only thing of interest for me is what the Shield and Evolution do now, Wyatt and Cena is going over board and who honestly is gonna be a legitimate challenge for Bryan?

Hopefully it's a decent show though.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I'M GOING TO RAW TONIGHT, MUH FUCKAS. :mark:

I'm probably leaving at around 6pm just to hang outside of the arena for a bit, considering they let us in at 6:30pm. I haven't been to RAW since the week after WrestleMania 24. I'm ready to have the time of my life.


EC III said:


> Is Albany a good crowd?


Eh, I guess. We're not a fantastic crowd, though. I suggest you watch the one RAW they had here a week after Lawler's heart attack and do the math. I remember watching Punk's promo he did at the show and they were kinda shitty.


----------



## EC III (Mar 29, 2014)

Eulonzo said:


> I'M GOING TO RAW TONIGHT, MUH FUCKAS. :mark:
> 
> I'm probably leaving at around 6pm just to hang outside of the arena for a bit, considering they let us in at 6:30pm. I haven't been to RAW since the week after WrestleMania 24. I'm ready to have the time of my life.
> 
> Eh, I guess. We're not a fantastic crowd, though. I suggest you watch the one RAW they had here a week after Lawler's heart attack and do the math. I remember watching Punk's promo he did at the show and they were kinda shitty.


Thanks mate I'll check it out


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

Really interested to see where they go w/ The Shield from here? Are they going to try and break them away somehow now, which three-man can then go against now? I don't wanna sound negative but did they book themselves into a corner going against Evolution - just don't know where they're gonna go....

I'm not sure about Bray and Cena here just wish they would hurry up and get it over with now... They should've let Bray go into this strong and have him completely annihilate Cena and then have him vie for a WWE title shot considering he has that win over Bryan at RR. 



Eulonzo said:


> I'M GOING TO RAW TONIGHT, MUH FUCKAS. :mark:


Have fun dude! :mark: :mark:


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Kaze Ni Nare said:


> Forget all that Cena/Wyatt win/loss stuff, the fate of little Johnny is what I'm concerned about.


Don't worry. Supercena to the rescue!


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

They need to tone down on the singing a bit with Bray. You don't wanna force feed it to fans, that way it's not cool anymore and the crowd loses interest.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

I usually stick up for Cena to a certain extent because of all he does for WWE but it's tough with this Wyatt Family/creepy kid business that looks SOOOOOO predictable. I think Cena has creative convinced that simply working with him is a push for these younger guys so it doesn't matter that they and even their factions look so weak against the Superman.

Now I could be totally wrong, this could result in some character development for Cena. Maybe they'll run with the Dark Knight type angle where the public turns on him even though he's the true hero. Maybe they'll do something like CM Punk suggested a couple years ago that Cena is the dynasty and not the underdog. And maybe the Minnesota Wild will win the Stanley Cup and the Lombardi Trophy both this year? The odds are about the same.


----------



## mellison24 (Feb 10, 2011)

Come to think of it, THAT'S how you turn Cena or at least him darker. Have him quit for the first time ever at the hands of Wyatt!!!


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

mellison24 said:


> Come to think of it, THAT'S how you turn Cena or at least him darker. Have him quit for the first time ever at the hands of Wyatt!!!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Adam Rose will debut today.


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

After last night it is DVR and read the recaps then watch any good parts. With 24 coming back on, why watch endless commercials and recap segments?


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Is Bo Dallas debuting tonight too?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

I think its time we all accept that Jack Bauer > Cena:dance


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

Don't be a lemon!!!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm not really looking forward to the Bray/Cena feud continuing tonight. That match was a clusterfuck last night.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

how many rematches do you think we'll have tonight?


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

They're continuing this Kane and Bryan feud :allen1


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Cena won the cage match 3500 times before being continually stopped by Harper and Rowan, *Bray looked like Heath Slater trying to fight Galactus*, then Bray won the match when Cena had it won and some kids soul got possessed by the devil and he sang he's got the whole world in his hands with the audio mix turned down all the way like the way you've seen in a million different movies where the kidnappers make their demands and they don't want you to know who's on the other end of the phone.


:lmao

Isn't Bray the Eater of the Worlds thus de facto Galactus?

Awesome analogy anyway. :


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Nicole Queen said:


> Isn't Bray the Eater of the Worlds thus de facto Galactus?


Nah, Bray is the modern Papa Shango minus the voodoo. Instead of making ooze come out of his opponents' head, he turns little boys into demons instead. 

Essentially the same thing. Just in a different era.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

I BO-LIEVE :mark:


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

If they have nothing left to do with The Shield, Stephanie should make Dean defend his US title just because of The Shield beating Evolution, against a mystery opponent; and Reigns/Rollins banned from ringside. She brings out Kane, who still wants gold after losing last night, and he eventually wins the US Championship, maybe in a screwy fashion, and destroys him after the match, then after it he teases breaking off from the group because they weren't there to save him


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Let's see what they got for us..


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

PNEFC-Ben said:


> If they have nothing left to do with The Shield, Stephanie should make Dean defend his US title just because of The Shield beating Evolution, against a mystery opponent; and Reigns/Rollins banned from ringside. She brings out Kane, who still wants gold after losing last night, and he eventually wins the US Championship, maybe in a screwy fashion, and destroys him after the match, then after it he teases breaking off from the group because they weren't there to save him


I would love a twisted angle where The Authority makes the three of them fight with each other over the US Championship where they start off just competing and then it gets too real and they really get at each other's throats for a while where it seems like they're going to break up again before coming back together.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Nicole Queen said:


> :lmao
> 
> Isn't Bray the Eater of the Worlds thus de facto Galactus?
> 
> Awesome analogy anyway. :


The only thing he'll be eating is Santino's Cobra after Cena ruins him at Payback.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> The only thing he'll be eating is Santino's Cobra after Cena ruins him at Payback.



At least he'll still have a JOB. :cena5


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Are Rose and/or Bo debuting tonight? Don't care otherwise.


----------



## Timpatriot (Dec 4, 2013)

Please let it be Dallas' debut tonight also


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Don't be a lemon!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

The forum will crash permanently when Bo debuts.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Londrick said:


> Are Rose and/or Bo debuting tonight? Don't care otherwise.


Rose definitely is.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Interested to see how well Adam Rose's debut will be (and possibly Bo if he is indeed debuting too).

Unfortunately, I have a cynical feeling that it's going to be bad, knowing WWE. Oh well, you never know.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> The forum will crash permanently when Bo debuts.


Well the forum will either crash from how sickly sweet it will be or from everyone slamming their heads into their keyboards in a rage


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

Ambrose is to defend his title tonight in a 20 man battle royal



> Per The Authority, The Shield’s Dean Ambrose will defend his United States Championship in a 20-Man Battle Royal tonight on Raw. What else awaits the WWE Universe?


http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/raw-may-5-2014/raw-five-point-preview-may-5-2014-26285290


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

It will be interesting to see what happens with Shield/Evolution tonight, I wouldn't be surprised if Orton and HHH turn on Batista. Cena/Wyatt and Bryan/Kane should be interesting as well.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

He should lose it, he does nothing with it.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

tylermoxreigns said:


> Ambrose is to defend his title tonight in a 20 man battle royal
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/raw-may-5-2014/raw-five-point-preview-may-5-2014-26285290


Ambrose will probably lose the title tonight.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Batista vs Roman Reigns should be the main event tonight.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Batista vs Roman Reigns should be the main event tonight.


You want the entire arena to go to sleep?


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Batista vs Roman Reigns should be the main event tonight.




Good fucking lord. That has WOAT material written all over it.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

tylermoxreigns said:


> Ambrose is to defend his title tonight in a 20 man battle royal
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/raw-may-5-2014/raw-five-point-preview-may-5-2014-26285290


*This is so stupid. Why can't he have straight 1 on 1 matches?*


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *This is so stupid. Why can't he have straight 1 on 1 matches?*


Suppose they are trying to go with some sort of a punishment angle here. He's gonna somehow fluke a win, maybe?

Edit: Or are they gonna go with an Ambrose/Rollins/Reigns ending to test loyalty to each other?


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Ooooh what if barrett enters and he combines the title!


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Big Dog said:


> He should lose it, he does nothing with it.


He's doing something with it right now...


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

Adam Rose's should face .Fandango


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Here comes #20, who could it be!?!


----------



## KansasCity14 (Feb 13, 2014)

So who is going to win that battle royal? Bo or Adam Rose? Have a weird feeling dean is losing it 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Big Dog said:


> Ooooh what if barrett enters and he combines the title!


That would be interesting.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

Ambrose got no change win that match.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

I honestly hope WWE isn't stupid enough to give yet another NXT star a championship in their first WWE match. Adam Rose is supposed to debut tonight and there's also Bo Dallas due soon.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Big Dog said:


> Ooooh what if barrett enters and he combines the title!


I hope that's what happened. Would be great to see it finally happen cause 2 of these titles are useless. Just have Barrett win the title, give some promo like "I'm afraid I've got some Bad News!The United States doesn't deserve to have it's own championship! Therefore, the Intercontinental Championship is now the only one of these two titles that is worthy to be in existence in the WWE!"


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

I am calling right now that Rusev wins the U.S. title and the WWE goes with the "Russian/Bulgarian Putin loving Brute" as the champion of the United States.

Either that or Ambrose retains but after the Putin thing yesterday I just have a feeling the U.S. belt is going to Rusev.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Big Dog said:


> Ooooh what if barrett enters and he combines the title!


Then the US/IC Championships will have more prestige then the WWE World Heavyweight Championship. YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Superhippy said:


> I am calling right now that Rusev wins the U.S. title and the WWE goes with the "Russian/Bulgarian Putin loving Brute" as the champion of the United States.
> 
> Either that or Ambrose retains but after the Putin thing yesterday I just have a feeling the U.S. belt is going to Rusev.


I could see this happening.


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

i wouldn't be surprised if Adam Rose debuts in the battle royal and won it.


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

Cena opens Raw with serious promo and ends this episode as a joker by burying Wyatts.

You can bet your ass this gonna happen.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

edit


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

I expect them to change the booking in the end actually. It's happened before and can happen again. 

Plus you're all forgetting that this seems to be a part of the authority storyline so whomever wins and happens to be your guy will be booked like the shield's bitch till the next PPV. 

Pray that it isn't one of your guys if it's gonna happen this way.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Sonny Crockett said:


> Cena opens Raw with serious promo and ends this episode as a joker by burying Wyatts.
> 
> You can bet your ass this gonna happen.


I basically said the exact same thing to my buddy. Basically he will come out, do the same old promo of how he overcame and how much he loves the business. He then mentiones over talent to get some pops.

Wyatts music hits, Wyatt cuts a promo

Cena no-sells that promo, smirks the entire time with his stupid overly curved hat on.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

They should do some mega main event.

Cena,Shield,Bryan vs Evolution,Wyatts in a 6 on 5 handicapped match


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Big Dog said:


> Ooooh what if barrett enters and he combines the title!


:lmao

Barrett should win the US Championship and rename it the United Kingdom Championship:dance


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

You know John Cena honestly doesn't give a shit when he wears this shirt to the gym.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

dxbender said:


> They should do some mega main event.
> 
> Cena,Shield,Bryan vs Evolution,Wyatts in a 6 on 5 handicapped match


That would be so lame.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

^I think he does give a fuck which is why he wears that shirt everytime there's a terrible booking decision involving him. Even Superman wasn't above worrying about what people thought of him


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Please give Barrett someone good to feud with. Also, while you are at it, turn him babyface. He is so fucking over right now. Put him in a feud with Orton, that'd be cool.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

A Barrett/Big E rematch seems very likely when you think about it. As well as Tamina/Paige

Oh god.. They might do El Torito/Hornswoggle again fpalm


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

what i know from upcoming RAW so far sounds nice.. but unfortunately the million + 1 commercials after every segment & match will kill all the hype i have for this RAW.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I don't see what the big deal is with the cage match.
Cena does everything for the fans (AKA kids).
He never gives up.

Then he has one kid turn against him and basically gives up.

Simple really.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Don't expect a smark crowd. In line to get in now and there are lots of kids and lots of cena shirts.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Just bring RAW to Canada please!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

deepelemblues said:


> i'm hoping we see another night of destruction from kane, go all the way with the monster booking


Exactly, since it seems there is a better than not chance they are going to keep going it the Bryan/Kane feud a little while they need to..
You know, not that Supergoat is going to sell anything, but sure keep up the rampage!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

tylermoxreigns said:


> Suppose they are trying to go with some sort of a punishment angle here. He's gonna somehow fluke a win, maybe?
> 
> Edit: Or are they gonna go with an Ambrose/Rollins/Reigns ending to test loyalty to each other?


*Yeah, it looks like punishment at face value, but WE know he's going to win. I don't like how they're throwing random stipulations at the US title just to work it into the card. It's no different than the stupid Divas match at Wrestlemania. Give him a credible opponent so there's some kind of danger in losing the belt.*



TaylorFitz said:


> Don't expect a smark crowd. In line to get in now and there are lots of kids and lots of cena shirts.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


*Wait, you live in New York and there's no smark crowd? What the hell?*


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Guess everything I missed last night will just happen again tonight anyway


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *Yeah, it looks like punishment at face value, but WE know he's going to win. I don't like how they're throwing random stipulations at the US title just to work it into the card. It's no different than the stupid Divas match at Wrestlemania. Give him a credible opponent so there's some kind of danger in losing the belt.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Wait, you live in New York and there's no smark crowd? What the hell?*


Albany and New York City are not the same place and are pretty far apart.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

So if there's battle royal for US title... could we actually see clever booking for change and have them toss out Ambrose first? I mean.. if you are in battle royal and you want to become new champion.. you would assume the reigning champion should be eliminated as soon as possible right?


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

Adam Rose debut tonight :mark:

ITS PARTY TIME, ALL THE TIME!


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

TaylorFitz said:


> *Albany* and New York City are not the same place and are pretty far apart.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


They cheered for Angle, booed the hell out of Cena and popped huge when Edge won the title at New Years Revolution 2006. Wonder what happened in 8 years...


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

Marv95 said:


> They cheered for Angle, booed the hell out of Cena and popped huge when Edge won the title at New Years Revolution 2006. Wonder what happened in 8 years...


Yep. New York (especially Albany & Brooklyn) is not very fond of John Cena. I'll take pleasure into seeing him get booed heavily.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Well this isn't a ppv and the prices are lower. I'm not saying it will be like Virginia but don't expect it to be like NYC.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

Well... where my peeps at.

Is it me or there's no hype at all tonite in here..?


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Wait, where is Raw tonight? I didn't hear anything about it being in NYC.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

KuroNeko said:


> Wait, where is Raw tonight? I didn't hear anything about it being in NYC.


*Albany.*


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I mean nevermind...


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

holy shit I thought nattie was that blonde reporter chick that everyone gushes over fpalm


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Pwoper said:


> Adam Rose debut tonight :mark:
> 
> ITS PARTY TIME, ALL THE TIME!


*Good. Rusev needs another jobber to squash.*


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Damien Sandow to put over Adam Rose tonight.

Tyrion to then be placed on suicide watch :side:


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

I am praying rn that they do not put that greener than Hulk NXT no-hoper over Damien Sandow.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Pwoper said:


> Adam Rose debut tonight :mark:
> 
> ITS PARTY TIME, ALL THE TIME!


:mark:


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Booker is on FIRE tonight!!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Natalya wants to be Renee


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

Is Bo Dallas debuting?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

PalladiumL said:


> Is Bo Dallas debuting?


No but you gotta bolieve.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

PalladiumL said:


> Is Bo Dallas debuting?


Nah not until after May 22.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao Booker is calling Brie a gold digger!


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

My money is on Zack Ryder winning the U.S. title tonight? Anyone wanna bet against me? I guarantee I will win.....


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Reigns :lmao


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Thought Renee got fat but it was just Natalya
:ti


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

if anyone is going to sign up for the network. Can they pm me so we can both get a $25 wwe shopzone card. Refer a Friend


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

kokepepsi said:


> Thought Renee got fat but it was just Natalya
> :ti


QFT


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Man Booker has so much to say tonight.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Thuganomics said:


> No but you gotta bolieve.


Always BOLIEVE


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Press Conferences :ti


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

kokepepsi said:


> Thought Renee got fat but it was just Natalya
> :ti


Those Canadians, they all look the same.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

kokepepsi said:


> Thought Renee got fat but it was just Natalya
> :ti


Same :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Seriously, Nattie looks like a Renee clone tonight.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Bray Wyatt will soon have kids attacking Cena.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol Bray's conference talk!


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Oh great remind me of this bullshit. fpalm


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

So...people who didn't go to college are "lost"? what the-


----------



## KansasCity14 (Feb 13, 2014)

13 minutesssss


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

​


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

Didn't watch the PPV last night. Hoping I get to see the midgets wrestle, with cool minature props.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Ambrose is less than a week from overtaking some guy in the all time list


----------



## coffeeman (Mar 29, 2007)

Bray Wyatt reminds me of Raven...Why me!?!? Also Booker T being so mad about his first wife Levestia was really funny! Him taking that anger out on Brie was pretty random. Daniel and Brie will be married forever!!


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Cena is stale, that's why people hate him. Been that way for 10 years.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

So basically if you don't go to college, you're a delinquent. Thanks WWE.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

So I guess Nattie in the panel means no Nattie on the show? Or is that too far of a leap?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Thuganomics said:


> ​


:bigphil


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao Booker's crazy ramblings are at an all time high tonight!


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I wonder if Sheamus is sleeping right now like he did last night during the Rusev match?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Too bad, guys. Renee is taken.


















​


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

They really need to get a better material trash can, Rob was lucky he didn't land straight on his eye (but pretty damn close) from the ripped can.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Also i'm surprised they didn't wait until Raw in London for Paige


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

watts63 said:


> So basically if you don't go to college, you're a delinquent. Thanks WWE.



They want you to drop 100k to prove yourself worthy. You can't take that financial leap? Then how will you handle life?!? Failure!


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

I have high hopes for tonights show.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

RVD just called himself 'The Whole Damn Show'. No Rob, no. THE WHOLE F'N SHOW!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

RVD sounded like Zeb for a second to me


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

TJC93 said:


> Also i'm surprised they didn't wait until Raw in London for Paige


Raw after WM is basically the UK. It's more foreign fans than anything. Her pop that night was proof.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Thuganomics said:


> Too bad, guys. Renee is taken.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Thuganomics said:


> ​



DAMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

My stream just cut to WCW Slamboree :side:


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Natalya is such a charisma vacuum


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Meltzer's said he heard from a guy who has a source who knows Dolphins who has a source sayin that CM Punk is scheduled for a return tonight. Cha-Ching.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Okay, its super awkward to see Natalya there looking just like Renee.


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

Stop quoting that picture or resize it, it's way bigger than her tits that's for sure


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

Great that raw is in Albany should be a cool good show


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Midnight Rocker said:


> RVD just called himself 'The Whole Damn Show'. No Rob, no. THE WHOLE F'N SHOW!


No. The Whole *Fucking* Show.

They should at least go with the old Mr. Monday Night/PPV nickname.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Stop stretching the screeeeeeeen


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Rob God Dam


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao

Booker T is literally most all-over-the-place guy I have ever heard talk! Rambling on and on and on!


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

World's Best said:


> Meltzer's said he heard from a guy who has a source who knows Dolphins who has a source sayin that CM Punk is scheduled for a return tonight. Cha-Ching.


unk2


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Adam Rose :mark:


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Booker's fuckery is the best. :lmao


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Reigns even got the final hit on Smackdown :lmao


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Um why the HELL is Paige on SUPERSTARS????


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Lol no one gives a fuck about _Superstars_

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Lol wait is that Paige in the dark match I hear in the background?

EDIT: Superstars, huh? I didn't even know that still ran...


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

watts63 said:


> No. The Whole *Fucking* Show.
> 
> They should at least go with the old Mr. Monday Night/PPV nickname.


Yes, you're right. I stand corrected. The whole fucking show!


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Well, Paige prob not on RAW since she was on Superstars.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Shield


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Dean Ambrose is defending his US Title in a 20 man battle royal according to the WWE app.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Exotic Express rolling on to Raw tonight! I'm excited to see Adam Rose!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Baines On Toast said:


> Dean Ambrose is defending his US Title in a 20 man battle royal according to the WWE app.


Reigns to win via Spear even though he isn't in it


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

When is this shit starting?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

ryder is in the battle royale :lmao


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Dean gonna lose the belt Tonight I'm guessing


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Damn shame Ambrose's year long reign has been disappointing.


----------



## THE_sXeBeast (Feb 6, 2013)

Zack Ryder gets to be on Raw! Woo Woo Woo you know it!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Dean Ambrose in the dark acting like a crazy schizophrenic obsessed lunatic. Hello Moxley!


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

Here we go


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Alright motherfuckers, LET'S DO THIS SHIT.


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

here we go?


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

It's fuckery time.


----------



## KansasCity14 (Feb 13, 2014)

It's time 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)




----------



## THE_sXeBeast (Feb 6, 2013)

Here we go, hope its a good show!


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

SHIELD


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Lets Go Monday Night Raw


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Baines On Toast said:


> Dean Ambrose is defending his US Title in a 20 man battle royal according to the WWE app.


WTF a battle royal title match. So awful


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Watch them put the US title on rusev


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

FUCKING SHIELD!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

It's time for demon kids and random ass battle royals.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Here we go

AND DEM BOYS COME OUT FIRST!!! :mark:


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

That pop.

:banderas


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Shield :mark:


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

DoubtGin said:


> ryder is in the battle royale :lmao


fpalm


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Sierra Hotel India Echo Lima Delta :mark:


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Expecting a good crowd tonight.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

It's the opening match? huh


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I love Battle Royals!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Batista on Beyond the Ring tonight. This will be interesting...


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

How many jobbers will be in this battle royal?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

What a pop for the Shield, they are very very over :mark:


----------



## KansasCity14 (Feb 13, 2014)

Kicking it off with Dean 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Barrett is winning this

Edit: "Winds of change" Yep

Double Edit: Or not..


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

US title match kick off. Nice


----------



## THE_sXeBeast (Feb 6, 2013)

The Battle Royal is starting the show? Sweet


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I really hate Raw starting up without the theme song and pyro.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Say bye to your title,dean :lmao


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Cool!!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Poor Dino's finally gonna lose the title.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ambrose bout to shank some bitches.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Ambrose will retain.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Queue jobber entrances.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so 19 jobber intros ha


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

Dean looks crazy as shit


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Here we go, battle royal!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lol Jobber entrance for all of the others.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Damn the shield are super over


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Roman Reigns will still somehow win this match :lol


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Coming out to the Raw theme :ti


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

Ambrose retains is the likeliest option.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Alright Swagger, you got a gangster ass new jacket so you better win that fucking title.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

A wild Big Show appears


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Ambrose looks hot. The Shield will run interference throughout and I think that Ambrose is coming out victorious. None of the debutants. This means that some sort of fuckery is gonna happen.


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

I love Ambrose but I hope he drops it tonight


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Lets go, CHAMPION.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Aww shit Big Show is in this lol.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

So, 20 Battle Royal Dean Ambrose defends against Jobbers, Sheamus and The Big Show.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Scratch that, watch them put the US title on big show*


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

The US belt has been defended far more in the last few days than when he first bloody won it


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Ryder sighting...and its gone


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Jobberroyal


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

WWE must be reading the forums since they have been booking the U.S title lately


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Come on Ziggler!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Ryder getting close to Dean just to get on tv.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Oh shit Big Show is in this thing! :lol


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

No unification, Barrett not in it :/


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

So, why wouldn't they all just work together and eliminate Titty Master?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Pull a Road Dogg and keep your ass in the corner holding the bottom rope.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Zack Ryder in the Battle Royal


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Ryder on raw


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Watch Big Show win. :lol


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Dean Ambrose looks like he has the shits and cannot find an open stall at the gas station bathroom.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

I want so badly for Ambrose to randomly jump around on anyone he sees...and move on to the next one.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Fuck off Big Show


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Why does Ziggler wear a shirt in battle royals?


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Not Big Show please


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Hopefully Seth and Roman are pulling people from the outside. Can't see him losing the title this way, atleast I hope he doesn't. Dean needs to keep winning these matches HHH puts in front of him. Then one day HHH finally books that triple threat among the Shield.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Fucking Big Show.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Is anyone else getting tired of The Big Show?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

I swear if The Bitch Show wins ...


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Why was Woods even called up? :lmao


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Alicenchains said:


> Ryder sighting...and its gone


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

Why wouldn't they put the shield in there to cause discord?


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Rusev is not in this. Good, he needs more build up before get a title.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ryder :lmao


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

There goes Ryder already.


----------



## ctorresc04 (Sep 16, 2013)

Why wouldn't all 19 guys attempt to eliminate Dean Ambrose. This makes no sense.


----------



## THE_sXeBeast (Feb 6, 2013)

Jobbers? Come on people, Big Show, Mark Henry, Cody Rhodes, Sheamus, Dolph Ziggler, yes there are some "jobbers" but a lot of stars in here as well.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Ryder out :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Big Show has been 'one of the favourites' for the last 20 years, how many has he won like 3?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Amber B said:


> Pull a Road Dogg and keep your ass in the corner holding the bottom rope.


Or Punk 2014 unk2


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Well atleast Ryder wasn't the first eliminated


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

What overused "wow" spot will kofi use to avoid elimination this time?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Why isn't everyone ganging up on Big Show?


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

DEAN TITTY MASTER AMBROSE GONNA WIN


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Little Johnny for United States Champion.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Lol. You can tell by order of elimination where they belong in the doghouse and how WWE views them.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Why doesnt the shield just enter the ring and start tossing out people


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Sheamus or Ambrose will win


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Fuck off King


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

I am fully convinced at this point that Vince doesn't know that JTG is still employed.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

AyrshireBlue said:


> Why was Woods even called up? :lmao


To join the job league.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Hope this means we don't have to see any of these guys later on.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

checkcola said:


> Why isn't everyone ganging up on Big Show?


Because that would be smart and make sense, therefore will never happen in WWE.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

At least Ryder was in this, yeah Yoshi?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ginger tits doing everything he can to hide them titty surgery scars.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

This looks like a fuckig mess.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Maybe its Dean and Big Show left in the ring, and Seth and Roman get in and help throw Show out?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Mark Henry vs Big Show it's gonna happen


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Why is Goldusts suit half open?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Emotion Blur said:


> Or Punk 2014 unk2


I don't know who that is.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

I'm leaning toward Ambrose keeping the strap but feel it could go either way.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

How racist is that.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I used to love battle royals when I was a kid. Now, they bore me, sadly.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

CHAMPION is gone.

Ah well, lets go Swagger!


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

checkcola said:


> Why isn't everyone ganging up on Big Show?


Why are half the participants not having hard feelings towards Dean Ambrose for that heel jobber Smackdown massacre and ganging up on him? :side:


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Hurry up and clear some more so we can get some decent spots, right now this shit is boring


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The hell are Dolph and Heath doing on the apron?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ambrose wins and they'll just put him in another fuckery of a match tonight. Or Thursday.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Come on Oh Great Titty Master! Show em how its done!


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I love how they were just standing by the ring to wait for that spot like 3 minutes later :lmao


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Goldust is unraveling. Or trying to make out with Ryback.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Frico said:


> I'm leaning toward Ambrose keeping the strap but feel it could go either way.


Who the hell would he lose to? Heath Slater? Sandow? lol.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Amber B said:


> Ginger tits doing everything he can to hide them titty surgery scars.


????


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

So the aim of this match is to put Big Show over?


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Sin Cara with the Evan Bourne tights.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Really? Xavier & Zack been there that long?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Ryback should be doing what Big Show is doing here but no lets put this fat fuck over


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Damn Titus O Neil has a tight ass


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

If Ambrose doesn't win hopefully Swagger gets the title.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

The only reason Kofi is still employed is so he can do Battle Royals.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Maybe its Dean and Big Show left in the ring, and Seth and Roman get in and help throw Show out?


And then Seth tosses both of them out to become the champion :cheer


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

So many jobbers, then we see sheamus and Ambrose


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Just throw him over the fucking ropes. Jeezis. So funny how phony this is. Fun though.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> The hell are Dolph and Heath doing on the apron?


:lol Its such a clusterfuck there's no space in the ring!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So someone didn't think to just slide out from the bottom rope and take a powder.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Ziggler with the over-selling

Big Show, one man eliminating machine fpalm


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

gay


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

WWE APP :selfie


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> So the aim of this match is to put Big Show over?


Cause this young up and comer needs all the help he can get right?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Fandango jumped to save Dolph from slipping out of the ring. What a nice guy.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Did Big Show just slap Slater's ass?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Big Show smacking Slater's ass? Da fugg and Slater still in it = DAT PUSH!


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Sandow gone smh time to change the channel


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

I hate how they build Big Show up in these battle royals and Royal Rumbles. 

He NEVER wins. NEVER.


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

where is Sandow's curly mustache at?


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Sandow eliminated by Heath Slater lol


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Sandow is not magneto anymore


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Why doesnt the shield just enter the ring and start tossing out people


Refer to your location


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

Jobber Royale!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Jobneto got eliminated


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

Slater just eliminated Sandow, omg this company


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

And sandows eliminated by who?
Heath slater
Damn he deserves better 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Wtf


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Slater eliminate Sandow. BY GAWDH!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*This is a huge clusterfuck.*


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Don't let Sheamus rest for too long. He'll fall asleep.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Ad break in the middle of an ongoing Battle Royal

fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Commercial in the middle of a battle royal, less than 10 mins into the show :lmao


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Wow... poor Sandow... eliminated by Heath Slater of all people.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Typical clusterfuck battle royale so far. Any guesses as to who will win?


----------



## ryzombie619 (Apr 23, 2012)

Why is there always a battle royale? It seems every single PPV and RAW has at least one battle royale, or some form of stupid tournament that they use to just waste 30 min of the show in order to say all the stars made an appearance. And where is this Shield vs Authority angle going? The Shield is not going to stop the Authority. They're not powerful enough, nor cool enough. They need the true icon of justice. They need...the man who preys on the corrupt. They need...Sting.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Reaper Jones said:


> Did Big Show just slap Slater's ass?


:lmao He did!


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Jesus christ, we're 10 minutes in and already an ad break


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo (Mar 30, 2014)

Slater better still be in it when commercials are over


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Sheamus vs Ambrose title match, with Evolution helping Sheamus win title and then unveiling him as new member would be interesting.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Hahaha they still manage to put Sandow even lower how are they doing this


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Fissiks said:


> where is Sandow's curly mustache at?


HE SO SILENCE


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

So boring so far.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Yah. You guys can totally set the guy's position on the card based on when he's eliminated in this rumble. It's exactly as expected.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Slater eliminated sandow?
:ti
I missed it OMG


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Son of Batman


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Please don't let Ambrose win this, he's doing great wth The Shield.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Welcome to CommercialMania! :vince2


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Commercials on commercials on commercials on commercials, jesus christ.


----------



## ctorresc04 (Sep 16, 2013)

Come on Ambrose! You still gotta surpass Rick Rude and Lex Luger's reigns. Become the longest reigning US Champion ever. It is your legacy!


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Definitely getting Son of Batman.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Slater is still in it, awesome!


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

deepelemblues said:


> how people think it isn't fucking awful that cena manhandled three guys who could not keep him down then got mindraped by an 8 year old to eat the finisher 1-2-3 is a mystery to me
> 
> i was getting excited as fuck too thought new member of the wyatt family who's it gonna be... it's some kid who still hasn't learned his times tables yet what the fuck


Yeah, the booking in that match was horrendous, and it took a lot away from the ending. The ending was pretty cool, but the fact that Cena spent 20 minutes supermaning all over the ring made it seem ridiculous.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Z. Kusano said:


> Ad break in the middle of an ongoing Battle Royal
> 
> fpalm


Are you really surprised? I can't believe they give us 10 long minutes withouts ads.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

These USA original shows.. I want to off myself...or eat Popeye's chicken.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> Slater eliminated sandow?
> :ti
> I missed it OMG


Whattt? Is this a joke or did this really happen? :lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

ryzombie619 said:


> Why is there always a battle royale? It seems every single PPV and RAW has at least one battle royale, or some form of stupid tournament that they use to just waste 30 min of the show in order to say all the stars made an appearance. And where is this Shield vs Authority angle going? The Shield is not going to stop the Authority. They're not powerful enough, nor cool enough. They need the true icon of justice. They need...the man who preys on the corrupt. They need...Sting.


*A big Samoan, a highflyer, and a psychopath aren't enough. They need a 55 year old man in facepaint to stand a chance.*


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Slater isn't there anymore :lmao :lmao


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Eww. Goldust.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Commercial in a middle of a match. Gotta love those. ositivity


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Big Show has to win this, he's surely the favorite. He's so big. Nobody can get him over the top rope.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

King Kong Vs. Godzilla.


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

As usual they all try eliminate big show caus he's the biggest threat but he NEVER wins


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Gotta feeling Ambrose is retaining


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

Well Big Show obviously isn't gonna win


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Holy shit Henry looks HUGE tonight beside BIg Show.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SP103 said:


> These USA original shows.. I want to off myself...or eat *Popeye's chicken*.



Louisana Fast!


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Show's over.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Yay, show is gone.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Big Show gone, excellent


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Big Show has to win this, he's surely the favorite. He's so big. Nobody can get him over the top rope.


Well.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Bitch gonna cry now.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Holy shit this crowd actually seems like it gives a shit about the action in the ring:faint:


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

LET'S GO ZIGGLER.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

The gang up on Show and Henry for the 200th time.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

People actually care about Show/Henry :lmao


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Who brings a Squidward sign?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

SP103 said:


> These USA original shows.. I want to off myself...or eat Popeye's chicken.


:lol


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

This thread is moving slow tonight. 


Everyone out drinking for Cinco de Mayo?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

The crowd is cheering loudly for Big Show and Mark Henry. Wrestlemania 31 Main Event. :vince$


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Why they don't do the same thing with Ambrose? :aries2


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm glad the two are out


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

there goes that big show push


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Thank you Sheamus!!

Just had to let Show chokeslam Henry first to put him over a lil more


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Are we pretending like Sheamus didn't eliminate Show and Henry by himself?*


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Big Show no sold his elimination


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Sheamus heel turn in the battle royal?


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

Thankfully The Big Show is out


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

The crowd booed for Big Show's elimination? They should be rejoicing! These fucking marks!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:lmao
:lmao
:lmao


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

TripleG said:


> King Kong Vs. Godzilla.


As long as Big Show is the King Kong in this instance for obvious reasons..


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Santino is still just aimlessly wandering around the ring, what if he wins LOL.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Has big show ever won a battle royal before?


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

15 minutes late, what did I miss guys?


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> Why they don't do the same thing with Ambrose? :aries2



Wrestler logic is fantastic, innit?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

:lol Ambrose not giving a shit about Kofi's spot.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That needs to be "noped" immediately. :lmao


----------



## Masked4Kane (Dec 18, 2013)

Kane to come and to begin his Night of Destruction.


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

This is great for me it's all based around the GOAT Dean Titty Master Ambrose


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

I'll lol if someone throws dean out and reigns and/Rollins catches him and puts him back in


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm liking this crowd tonight. If they care so much about this clusterfuck, we can expect some good stuff tonight!


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Santino still there :lmao


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Ambrose :lmao


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:lmao Ziggles eliminated by Santino. That's messed up.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Ziggler burried


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

cobra :mark: for US champ!!!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Santino just turned heel.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Ziggler :ti


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Bullshit.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Really sad to see how far Sandow and Ziggler have fallen.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Are you fucking serious? :lmao
Wow :lmao
Wow, WWE.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao What's up Zigs?


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

LMAO Ziggler eliminated by Santino. The board is gonna have a shit fit.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Santino getting booed for eliminating Ziggler with the Cobra :lol


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

FFS. Santino eliminates Ziggler? smh


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Ziggler turning the cobra heel


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh c'mon really Santino eliminating Dolph? Smh.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Calling it: Axel will eliminate Ryback


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Ziggler eliminated by... The Cobra? LMFBO!


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Santino eliminates ziggler....... cant get any worst for this guy


----------



## xRedx (Apr 4, 2014)

That obligatory Kofi spot's getting old and :lol at them acting like the US title isn't a joke. Good match though.


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

lol this company.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Ziggler has officially fallen.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Why people mad at Santino?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Lol.. Yup. Ziggler to the cobra to boos. Who books this crap?


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Ziggler's burial complete


----------



## Venus Gospel (Mar 28, 2014)

:lmao


----------



## vfcorrea (Jan 2, 2014)

wow eliminated by the finger poke of doom


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Did Santino really just eliminate Ziggler? This company...


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Ziggler eliminated by Santino :lmao


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

At least the crowd boooed


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

SANTINO ELIMINATE DOLPH WITH COBRA.... LET ME REPEAT IT...SANTINO ELIMINATE DOLPH WITH COBRA... FUCKING COBRA!


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

That Ziggler elimination.

:ti


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo (Mar 30, 2014)

Thank you axel


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow, Ziggler just job to FUCKING SANTINO?


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Masked4Kane said:


> Kane to come and to begin his Night of Destruction.


This would actually be the perfect night to do it


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Diamondando112 said:


> This is great for me it's all based around the GOAT Dean Titty Master Ambrose
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



GOAT at being overrated, perhaps.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

They booed Santino but also booed when Big Show got eliminated? I don't understand what this crowd is


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Ziggler well and truly buried


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Phillies3:16 said:


> I'll lol if someone throws dean out and reigns and/Rollins catches him and puts him back in


:lol This sounds super realistic!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

WOOOOOOOWW Zigller


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Ziggler getting eliminated by santino, r u kitten me dubya dubya e?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Fuck off Santino


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

Fuck the WWE. Have Santino eliminate Ziggler? You fucking retards. The crowd shows how they felt about that garbage.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Deserves those boos, Santino! Slater takes out Sandow - Santino takes out Dolph. SMH.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Ziggler eliminated by Santino? * :buried


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

LigerJ81 said:


> Why people mad at Santino?


Fan favourite Ziggler got eliminated by him.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Swagger is still in this :mark: :mark:


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

It's sickening that Santino eliminated Ziggler.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Dat Ziggler kip up bama4 Then that twat Santino eliminates him fpalm


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

The low point of Ziggler's career?


----------



## SoNiC007 (Mar 13, 2014)

Goldberg ripoff is going to win this.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Do I have to be the smarky douche that points out that the US Title held by Harley Race is not the same US Title being defended right now. That championship was unified with the IC Title at Survivor Series 2001 and the WWE created their own US Title in mid 2003, first held by Eddy Guerrero.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

:lmao @ Cobra eliminating Ziggler. The fun never stops with him.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Based Dolph got eliminated by that fucktard Marella. :jay :StephenA


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Rybaxel. Just sounds like a couple of guys that would gang up on one other dude...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

imagine if Jack Swagger won this thing and his #1 fan Twagger is humbled.

I would feel so bad


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

I so hope Swagger wins.


----------



## xRedx (Apr 4, 2014)

Oh Ziggler...


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Holyshit that Brogue kick catch by Ryback was awesome!


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

Fuck off Santino


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Ambrose's brawling looks so fucking stupid.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

THERE'S STILL HOPE, SWAGGER CAN STILL WIN IT.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Goldberg chants :/


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Do you hear that WWE universe? They're chanting Ryback!


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

WHAT. THE. FUCK.
ARE. THEY. DOING.
TO. DOLPH. ZIGGLER?!?!

FUCK.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Ambrose seriously needs to drop the belt tonight...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Albany about a year late with the "Goldberg" chants. :lol


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Jack Swagger is still in this....wow


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I guess they might just as well get rid of the US title if it stays on Ambrose because it will vansih into meaninglessness again for another 60 days. Fuck this stupid booking.


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

Fuck off with the cm punk chants 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

The Titty Master's got this.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

So this is a smark crowd yet they booed when Show was eliminated fuuck

Didn't even know Swagger was here


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And random ass CM Punk chants because......


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Come on Swagger!!


----------



## xRedx (Apr 4, 2014)

Pullin for Swagger.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> Ambrose's brawling looks so fucking stupid.


He looks like he's just jumping at him flailing his arms around like an utter nutter


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

This match is now awesome!


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

RyanPelley said:


> Ambrose's brawling looks so fucking stupid.


Agreed. I'm a huge fan of Ambrose. Loved him as Moxley and his NXT days... But I agree, him throwing those stupid looking punches is just so bad.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

CM Punk :lmao.

Come on Swagger needs this!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Ah, the token short lived CM Punk chant


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Swagger is eliminated, fucking gross.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Fuck WWE if Ambrose won.


----------



## SparklingRoyalty (Feb 12, 2014)

:StephenA Like King said, why didn't these fools get rid of Ambrose first so that there would be a new US champion?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Ambrose looking mighty strong here. Finally getting the booking he deserves


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

I want sheamus to win


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

BROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

FUCK! I SO HOPE DEAN RETAINS!


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

Please no not sheamus


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:ti Fella wins.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Ambrose to eliminate Sheamus?!??!!? Sheamus turn!!


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Sheamus to replace Batista at Evolution.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Ambrose sold that better than Ziggler damn


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

SHEAMUS WINS!!! :mark:

(On second thought: Oh, how the mighty have fallen.)


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

fuck sheamus


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Wow... fuck you.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Oh fuck that.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

lel


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Ohh joy


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

God damnit......


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:sheamus


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

NVRmind broken link


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

That's just...:side:


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm not sure which I hate worse, CM Punks chants or Goldberg chants.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Sheamus wins lol.


Fuck this company


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*HOLY SHIT THAT JUST HAPPENED!*


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

fuck that


----------



## xRedx (Apr 4, 2014)

Welp.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

FINALLY!


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

What the fuck???


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

omg Sheamus...


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

What a load of shit


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Why, just why?


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo (Mar 30, 2014)

fuck............


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Wow. Sheamus does not need the US title


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Come on Sheamus heel tiiiiiime

Barrett vs Sheamus to unify the IC? I'll take that


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

are you friggen kidding me they gave that loser Sheamus a main Eventer the US title
and you have a face lose like this to another face and not even a heel?
this fucking company

they should have had Reigns catch Ambrose and put him back in the ring while Sheamus back was turned and then Ambrose eliminates Sheamus


----------



## Masked4Kane (Dec 18, 2013)

new champion lol


----------



## ryzombie619 (Apr 23, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> And random ass CM Punk chants because......


Because the rest of that roster sucks balls. Goldberg chants, CM Punk chants, thank god for fans who know stars when they see them.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Sheamus?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Saw it coming. Frickin Sheamus.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

enaldo


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

Hmm interesting choice.. Hopefully he turns heel


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Uhh... why?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Good for Sheamus, now turn him heel


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Fuck off.


----------



## coffeeman (Mar 29, 2007)

After watching DBS run I think wwe screws over popular wrestlers to try and get them a cult followng. That's why santino elimatd Ziegler.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Fucking Sheamus :fpalm


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

what the fucking fuck


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Better than ambrose I guess


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

0_o


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

BROGUE KICK! Its gonna be Sheamus!


----------



## TheFan06 (Oct 16, 2013)

I enjoyed that


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

SWERVE


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Well at least Ambrose dropped the title but Sheamus?? fpalm hopefully that means he's turning heel


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Fuck Sheamus! I hope he rots in mid card hell!


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I really really really fucking wanted Swagger to win this. But to be completely honest I think I'm alright with this.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

SHEAMUS :mark:

Cole, you idiot. This is his second US Title reign.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Heel Sheamus for US Champ.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

Admittedly, I did not see that coming


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Oh shit please make this mean he might be the Batista replacement !


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark: :mark:


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Bullcrap.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

WAIT GUYS!...IT'S ALRIGHT!....WWE DON'T GIVE A SHIT ABOUT THE US BELT, SO HOPEFULLY SHEAMUS CAN DISAPPEAR!


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

WHAT?!?! WHAT?!?!?! Sheamus??? WHYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

Well, that's definitely not a heel turn...


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

This crowd sucks shit. Goldberg chants THEN Punk chants? Jesus Christ.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Damn, I kind of wanted Midcardbrose to retain the midcard title.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Gonna be a lot of internet hate for the Fella tonight.


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

REALLY??


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Sheamus, OK... I'm cool with this! Now push the US title!


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

Just when I think things cannot get much more retarded, they do. Wow.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

What the holy fuck? Sheamus? Who the hell wants that prick as US champ:doh


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

Sheamus, just doesn't do anything for me. He has no appeal to me.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Ambrose didn't do shit with the title. He barely even carried it with him for fucks sake. He was one of the worst champions of all time.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

So we're gonna have a USA champion vs the world champion soon? Now that is how you make the USA title look important.


----------



## vfcorrea (Jan 2, 2014)

they are probably going to unify the belts


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Sheamus is a 2-time U.S. Champ! Very surprising to see a 3-time world champ actually recapture a mid-card belt in this day and age.

Shame Ambrose's reign didn't last a whole year just for the hell of it. :\



TripleG said:


> Do I have to be the smarky douche that points out that the US Title held by Harley Race is not the same US Title being defended right now. That championship was unified with the IC Title at Survivor Series 2001 and the WWE created their own US Title in mid 2003, first held by Eddy Guerrero.


The WWE U.S. Title is indeed the same belt as the NWA / WCW U.S. Heavyweight Title due to sharing the same lineage as the original belt and also because the WWE owns everything related to WCW.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

I'm not going to complain. Ambrose was LONG overdue to lose that fucking title and Sheamus, a upper mid-carder who consistently gets strong booking couldn't possibly hurt the US Title.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

:floyd1:floyd1:floyd1 Fucking Sheamus.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

So the guy who lost in the second round to the IC winner, gets the US title lol.


----------



## daulten780 (May 9, 2013)

:lel


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Well, now Sheamus is a complete afterthought.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Urgh Sheamus


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

Well there go my hopes of a Sheamus heel turn and him going after the WWEWHC.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Tbh, this is really good. Sheamus with a mid belts is refreshing and at the same time he can make it legit.


----------



## just_one (Jan 3, 2012)

Sheamus to join evolution tonight ... calling it right now


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

I wanted Sandow to win it. JUST GIVE HIM A DAMN TITLE ALREADY!


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

I hope he at least turns heel


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Rolling swearing


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

How fucking lame, why give the title to Sheamus... of all people.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Not quite sure I understand but we'll see where it goes.

Would have liked Ambrose to keep it for an even more obscenely long time though.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Hypocrisy starts now.

"Ambrose ain't doing shit with the title, just lose it!"

--Ambrose loses title--

"Fuck this, what the fuck? Fucking WWE, man!"


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

This is weird. I assumed Sheamus would be next to challenge Bryan after Kane is done with him...


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

AW SHIT


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I ain't even mad it's Shaemus, at least the title will be in circulation again. Now get a good feud going for it WWE, Make It Count!


----------



## SparklingRoyalty (Feb 12, 2014)

Good Choice WWE :side:. Really? Sheamus?


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

New champion!

:mark:


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

Sheamus should be turning heel


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

The king :mark: :mark:


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Thing is, they've just given him the most meaningless title in the WWE right now ... so fuck it!

I REALLY wanted Ambrose to win that .... but when you think about it, it doesn't matter, that belt may as well be thrown in the bin.


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

Did that seriously just happen? Why does he need the US title? :lmao


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Arcade said:


> Heel Sheamus for US Champ.


Heel? He's still posing around like a face. So there's definitely no turn here.


----------



## xRedx (Apr 4, 2014)

Aha! And Irish guy as US champ lol.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

He say shit? :lmao


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Don't turn him heel. 

Turn him loose to TNA or whatever B rated garbage pail dumpster fire wrestling company will pay him.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*BAWSE!*


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

I see no issue with this. *Kanye shrug*


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

U Mad Dean? :HHH2


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

'Ambrose needs to lose the title'

'OMG FUCK SHEAMUS FUCK WWE OMGGGGG'

fpalm

Also they'll unify the US and IC they needed a credible person, chill the fuck out.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

The title does nothing for Sheamus.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I don't mind it. Furthers Shield vs Evolution story - which is the overall point of titles right? Ambrose didn't need the title, Sheamus is given something to do - and could even join Evolution.


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

Sheamus my homie won sorry, but i'm glad my homies :dance


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

HHH is here yes yes yes


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> Uhh... why?


Sometimes the odds are just too much :genius


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

That's a downgrade for Sheamus. I wouldn't be happy to win that.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Rick Rude 419 days
Dean Ambrose 351 days


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

Damn, wanted Ryback to win, but at least Sheamus brings some legitimacy to the title.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

ROLLINS said:


> Well, now Sheamus is a complete afterthought.


Guess that's the one silver lining here.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

YES!


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

SHIELD WYATTTT


----------



## Bambambryan (Aug 12, 2013)

Sheild vs Wyatt again


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Fuck yeah :mark:


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:lmao First Dino loses the title, then Wyatts vs. Shield III. This fuckery.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Shield vs Wyatts tonight!


----------



## Masked4Kane (Dec 18, 2013)

not again...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Should be a good match until Evolution attacks and then Cena comes down and handles the entire Wyatt clan.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Oh god, they're going to use the Shield to try and get Cena over, you know he'll be involved somehow if Wyatt is involved


----------



## ZBrillBladeTim (Mar 12, 2010)

Sheamus vs Barrett to unify the midcard titles would actually be a really good fued. Won't happen though...


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Shield vs Wyatts. Asses to seats. Awesomeness!


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

TheGreatBanana said:


> How fucking lame, why give the title to Sheamus... of all people.


At least it's the US title and not the WWE title...


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

And here comes all the hate! haha seeing as the US title means nothing right now and barely gets defended, who cares if Sheamus won or not? It's not the end of the world.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

We really don't need this match again. The Shield losing to them again is stupid and the Wyatts can't lose.


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

Shield/Wyatt 3!!!:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

How many time are they gonna put them against the wyatts?


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Thuganomics said:


> Hypocrisy starts now.
> 
> "Ambrose ain't doing shit with the title, just lose it!"
> 
> ...


Because fuck Sheamus that's why.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Titty Master should have held that belt until the end of time.Fuck a Lex Luger. His beats suck.


----------



## THE_sXeBeast (Feb 6, 2013)

I enjoy Sheamus winning, he needs to do something so maybe he can turn heel. You never know chill out everyone. jeez


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Thuganomics said:


> Hypocrisy starts now.
> 
> "Ambrose ain't doing shit with the title, just lose it!"
> 
> ...


I don't think people are upset that Ambrose lost the title. I think people are upset at who he lost it to.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm all for more Wyatt/Shield but is it really needed? Losing does nothing for either of them and Wyatts are still feuding with Cena and why the fuck would they be listening to the authority


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Shield vs Wyatt's again? Yeah, let's ruin that for everyone by putting that match on every other week...


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

WOW! Sheamus won! The title... still means jack shit.


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo (Mar 30, 2014)

Calling cena interfering and costing the wyatts the mach


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

He's got the whole world... in his hands.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Wyatt's vs shield...they need to stop doing this match so many times on free TV. Eh w/e.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

What is going on ?????????


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

:lmao

Triple H is as vindictive as Mr Burns all he needs is a sycophant as Smithers


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:rollins to GOAT later tonight. :mark:


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

IC title rematch?


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Thank god Ambshit lost :lmao


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

TJC93 said:


> 'Ambrose needs to lose the title'
> 
> 'OMG FUCK SHEAMUS FUCK WWE OMGGGGG'
> 
> ...


Why do people say stuff like this? Wrestling forum isn't one person.


----------



## Bambambryan (Aug 12, 2013)

Two titles being defended tonight, not bad.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Should be a good match


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Thuganomics said:


> Hypocrisy starts now.
> 
> "Ambrose ain't doing shit with the title, just lose it!"
> 
> ...


Honest question: Do you think those are the same people saying both? Because it probably isn't. Despite the popular belief, there is more than one opinion on the internet.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Sheamus winning the US title cements the fact the IC is superior over it.


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

Shield v Wyatts GOOD
Sheamus as US Champion BAD


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

I see Sheamus winning as a good thing, at least he'll be out of main event picture .....for now.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Shield vs Wyatts needs a stipulation. A Tornado 6 man tag would be nice.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Let big e win it back just for the lols and to finish the halted burial of Barrett


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

WWE really likes putting Sheamus in these fucked up situations of fan resentment :lmao


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> Oh god, they're going to use the Shield to try and get Cena over, you know he'll be involved somehow if Wyatt is involved


Pretty much lol


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Midnight Rocker said:


> IC title rematch?


Yeah rematches for titles. Right Randy Orton? Oh you couldn't be bothered..


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

In before next week Cena tags with the Shield.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

I actually thought Fandango had a chance


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

It was a good move to take the title off Dean. He wasnt doing anything with it anyway


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Bad News Barrett about to defend his Title


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The Devil and God said:


> And here comes all the hate! haha seeing as the US title means nothing right now and barely gets defended, who cares if Sheamus won or not? It's not the end of the world.


If it was going to change hands, then give it to Swagger. Would have made more sense, especially if Swagger and Cesero are going to keep feuding, Would have been more meaningful with a title on the line.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

people complaining about Wyatts vs Shield again really.. WE HAVE SEEN IT 3 TIMES! Yet the singles matches are plagued with rematches after rematches with little complaints >.<.

I am praying so much for a Sheamus Heel Turn!


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

The US title did more than its job for Ambrose. His face pop was tremendous. All in all, it was an excellent reign and an excellent way for him to lose. 

Probably the first time in his career where he's gotten a genuinely sympathetic face reaction.



birthday_massacre said:


> If it was going to change hands, then give it to Swagger. Would have made more sense, especially if Swagger and Cesero are going to keep feuding, Would have been more meaningful with a title on the line.


It's not about making sense. It's about picking favourites in the end.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Get Bray the fuck away from Cena, Cena isn't elevating Bray at all he is burying him I don't think I've ever seen the amount of cheating that went on last night in a Cena match ever.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> :lmao
> 
> Triple H is as vindictive as Mr Burns all he needs is a sycophant as Smithers


Maybe Orton can tradition his 'viper' to being obsessed with Triple H? :lol


----------



## Bambambryan (Aug 12, 2013)

They may be setting up a Sheamus vs Barret feud for both belts


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

I just had a thought... Sheamus vs Bad News Barrett unification match?


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

Edgehead41190 said:


> Shield/Wyatt 3!!!:mark::mark::mark:


I know! :ex:


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

Edgehead41190 said:


> Shield/Wyatt 3!!!:mark::mark::mark:


Shield Wyatt 4 actually


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Shield vs Wyatts 4!!! We're spoiled.


----------



## Pedro Vicious (Dec 27, 2011)

Im ok with this at least it allows the us title to be used more and ambrose dont really need it

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Triple troll and sheamus is legit over so no prob with him having title.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

I doubt Sheamus will defend it more than Ambrose in all honesty, just unify with IC and make one of them relevant again.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Edgehead41190 said:


> Shield/Wyatt 3!!!:mark::mark::mark:


Actually, it's Shield/Wyatt 4. They had an excellent (****) match on Main Event.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

TheGreatBanana said:


> How fucking lame, why give the title to Sheamus... of all people.


WWE UK Tour (Barrett , Paige, Sheamus)


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

ggd said:


> Shield v Wyatts GOOD
> Sheamus as US Champion BAD


Sheamus has a far bigger library of good singles matches in the WWE than Dean. Him winning the US Title is a good thing.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Hopefully Christian returns and feuds with Sheamus for the strap.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

The reign sucks garbled up anus anyway.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

SP103 said:


> Yeah rematches for titles. Right Randy Orton? Oh you couldn't be bothered..


Maybe Randy's arms were just tired of having to carry around 2 belts


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Peapod said:


> I doubt Sheamus will defend it more than Ambrose in all honesty, just unify with IC and make one of them relevant again.


The reason Ambrose didn't defend it was because he was always involved in 6man tags and things of the sort, it's an entirely different case here.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

CommercialMania continues on! :vince2


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

We all know the main event is gonna involve some kind of fuckery. Main point is that we know all 6 of these guys can put on a good show and that's what the WWE is giving us. What the hell is the problem with some of y'all?


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

LethalWeapon000 said:


> Hopefully Christian returns and feuds with Sheamus for the strap.


Omg no. Stop.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

Why not give it to cody or ryback.. sheamus is so stale and bad


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

Stop milking the Wyatt's vs Shield. 


It's ran it's course.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WWE coming to MSG July 12 commercial. Might have to go to that.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Simply Flawless said:


> Maybe Randy's arms were just tired of having to carry around 2 belts


It's hard to carry two belts, inject roids AND snort coke and not give 2 fucks.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

LethalWeapon000 said:


> Hopefully Christian returns and feuds with Sheamus for the strap.


Is Christian even a thought now? Plus why start a feud you'd have to end in two weeks when Mr. Glass breaks again.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

They're really licking the UKs arse with these champs atm


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm pumped for Adam Rose!


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

SpeedStick said:


> WWE UK Tour (Barrett , Paige, Sheamus)



Now it makes sense..


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Adam :mark:


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

The Exotic Express tonight!


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

JhnCna619 said:


> Stop milking the Wyatt's vs Shield.
> 
> 
> It's ran it's course.


Best for business :HHH2


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Party time! ALL THE TIME! :lol


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:mark: Adam Rose debut tonight!


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

I know he's a wrestler and could kick my ass, but i legit want to punch that Adam Rose chap in the jaw.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

If this results in a unification match, I'm down for it. Also, not sure how the wyatt family is much of a threat considering they almost lost a basically 3-1 handicap match. Shit I forgot about Adam Rose tonight.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Get Bray the fuck away from Cena, Cena isn't elevating Bray at all he is burying him I don't think I've ever seen the amount of cheating that went on last night in a Cena match ever.


TO be fair, Bray Wyatt is doing things that he would have never done with another person. He's turning into potentially one of the greatest Characters in WWE thanks to John.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

I hate Rose already.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Is it too late to call in Godzilla to stamp on the Exotic Express and spare us from that bloody horrid Adam Rose gimmick?


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Anyone excited for Adam Rose tonight?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Adam Rose seems like a gay, British rip-off of a 1998 Chis Jericho


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Adam Rose comes out bringing a bunch of partiers along and is interrupted by - BO DALLAS telling him to stop partying and start following his goals! Book it, Vince! :lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Cannot stand Adam Rose.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Fan resentment :lmao


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Will Adam Rose have his party posse for his entrance? He needs it - especially the first few times.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Isn't this Adam Rose gimmick pretty much the same gimmick Health Slater is doing? They should have left him as Leo Krugar


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I feel like Adam Rose might wind up as another dancing gimmick.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Them boos though


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Renee. :wall


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm in love with Renee.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Z. Kusano said:


> Adam Rose seems like a gay, British rip-off of a 1998 Chis Jericho



Maybe if he was British


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Sheamus is an awful promo cutter


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

The title looks great on him.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

KuritaDavion said:


> Is Christian even a thought now? Plus why start a feud you'd have to end in two weeks when Mr. Glass breaks again.


And on top of that, we've already seen them feud and fight each other many times.


----------



## Tha Rassler (Dec 11, 2013)

Oh look......it's Russel Brand. Sorry, "Adam Rose".

Gimme a fuckin break with this garbage.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Dem boos for Sheamus having a belt :lol


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Simply Flawless said:


> Maybe Randy's arms were just tired of having to carry around 2 belts


Considering he held them above his head for 99% of his on-screen time, I'm more than willing to accept the kayfabe behind that


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

checkcola said:


> Sheamus has a far bigger library of good singles matches in the WWE than Dean. Him winning the US Title is a good thing.


Sheamus is established and doesn't need the US title. There are much better candidates to give the title to hold and push them.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Sheamus must have stopped doing bench presses his chest looks small compared to the rest of him


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Renee Young :mark:


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Sheamus's herps looks like its actin up.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Quick Renee, hit Sheamus with a chair so titty master can get the belt back to lose to someone worthwhile.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

ShieldOfJustice said:


> Anyone excited for Adam Rose tonight?



Let's see....aging wannabe rockstar musical gimmick....pass.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

"No hard feelings, fella."

:lmao That better be a hint towards a heel turn.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Sheamus came off as a real douche in that promo


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Sheamus getting some heat, lol. He's absolutely terrible on the Mic.


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

Adam Rose should be exciting!


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Don't care for what comes outa sheamus mouth


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Sheamus booed!


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

Sheamus won fair & square ... what's with the sour grapes from the commentators?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Yah. Goodbye Sheamus. Your career even with the title isn't gonna go anywhere. That lame ass promo is evidence of that fact.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Swan dive. :lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Simply Flawless said:


> Maybe Randy's arms were just tired of having to carry around 2 belts


Seems legit, considering his shoulders are made of Kleenex.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

TJC93 said:


> They're really licking the UKs arse with these champs atm


But Sheamus is from the Republic of Ireland (not part of the UK) :austin3


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Don't care who holds the US title, im not expecting much of anything from either Sheamus or Barrett.
At least unify the belts so we can have 1 crap midcard title.


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

*SHEAMUS'S VICTORY SUMMARY*



The Absolute said:


> :ti Fella wins.





KrispinWahhhGOAT said:


> fuck sheamus





4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Wow... fuck you.





BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Oh fuck that.





autechrex said:


> lel





Alicenchains said:


> Ohh joy





hng13 said:


> God damnit......





ROLLINS said:


> :sheamus





Bad For Business said:


> Sheamus wins lol.
> 
> 
> Fuck this company





Morningstar said:


> fuck that





JamesK said:


> What the fuck???





DoubtGin said:


> omg Sheamus...





LlamaFromTheCongo said:


> fuck............





Panzer said:


> Saw it coming. Frickin Sheamus.





Billy Kidman said:


> Fuck off.





AyrshireBlue said:


> Fucking Sheamus :fpalm





killacamt said:


> what the fucking fuck





watts63 said:


> Fuck Sheamus! I hope he rots in mid card hell!





Reaper Jones said:


> Bullcrap.





The Absolute said:


> Gonna be a lot of internet hate for the Fella tonight.





Omega_VIK said:


> :floyd1:floyd1:floyd1 Fucking Sheamus.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

by gawd, Kane's mask looks like a hot mess.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Please for the love of all that is sacred and holy get Brie Bella off of my TV screen.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

I can sense a slow burning heel turn for Sheamus now, hopefully I'm right :lol


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Yeah thank goodness they sprayed the non-burnt Kane enough for him to get screwed out of the match.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

When did D'Bry do a Swanton?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Peapod said:


> I doubt Sheamus will defend it more than Ambrose in all honesty, just unify with IC and make one of them relevant again.


What makes you think that that would magically make it relevant?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Z. Kusano said:


> But Sheamus is from the Republic of Ireland (not part of the UK) :austin3


Aren't you the guy that called Adam Rose British?


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Steph is such a troll.


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

Undertaker on the new WWE Magazine? 

What a joke.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Get brie off my screen


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

checkcola said:


> Sheamus has a far bigger library of good singles matches in the WWE than Dean. Him winning the US Title is a good thing.


Seamus has had far more singles matches in the WWE than Dean and he gets decent opponents and a good amount of time. Doesn't really mean people should want to see him as champ any more than Dean.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:ti Steph banging on that door like a real man.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Stephanie's face looks like a beast when she smiles. Frightening.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Emotion Blur said:


> Considering he held them above his head for 99% of his on-screen time, I'm more than willing to accept the kayfabe behind that


LOL yes he did seem to just come out, pout, hold up belts its like how the Kelly Kelly bot used to do the same with the Divas Championship


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Why the hell is Stephanie still getting involved in this shit.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Stop calling him fucking "Demon Kane" fpalm


----------



## xRedx (Apr 4, 2014)

Closest thing to a pop Brie Bella will ever get.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

Steph was trying to catch Daniel getting some ass


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Waffelz said:


> Sheamus getting some heat, lol. He's absolutely terrible on the Mic.


In content? Yes, he's pretty terrible. But if you're talking about actual delivery, Sheamus is top-notch.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Rob Van Gassed


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

ggd said:


> Sheamus is established and doesn't need the US title. There are much better candidates to give the title to hold and push them.


This. But you know of course "DAT LEGITIMACY"


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

ggd said:


> Sheamus is established and doesn't need the US title. There are much better candidates to give the title to hold and push them.


Like who exactly?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Brie Bella :lenny


----------



## Masked4Kane (Dec 18, 2013)

Kane trolling


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Da fuck was that supposed to mean?


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

God damn Brie Bella's acting is cringe worthy


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

How the fuck would they not notice the mask beforehand?


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Please end this angle WWE.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Stephanie you knock on the door like a dude.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Ugh so there will be a rematch at Payback


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

'Thank goodness there was somebody at ringside to douse the fire' :lawler

You mean like the 2 or 3 guys who had fire extinguishers ready and immediate doused Kane the very split second he went through the flaming table? fpalm


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lol that was random. Brie was great as usual... "loook..."


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

What is with WWE and this Class B horror scripta? :lmao

LOOK!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I have nothing against Ambrose, but that title needed to be put back into the wild, let's just hope Sheamus drops it to Ryback or Swagger in a good feud.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

RVD - Must be time for some slow ass wrestling.


----------



## xRedx (Apr 4, 2014)

"The Demon Kane" some paranormal shit going on...


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Y2-Jerk said:


> How the fuck would they not notice the mask beforehand?


MAGIC~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

COMMERCIALMANIA ROLLS ON


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

at least make sheamus heel


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Wrastlemondu said:


> When did D'Bry do a Swanton?


They said "swan dive" not "Swanton".


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

truelove said:


> Get brie off my screen


keep her on my screen. I see nothing wrong seeing a hot female beauty on my screen.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

If Sheamus gets a good run with some great storylines with the US Title all its going to do is make it more credible.


----------



## Tha Rassler (Dec 11, 2013)

SpeedStick said:


> WWE UK Tour (Barrett , Paige, Sheamus)


Sheamus isn't from the UK genius.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Rob Van Damn I'm Gassed


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

I'll be down for a Bryan/Kane rematch if they do the rumored buried alive match. Those matches always made me mark


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

RVD - Its 2014 and the man is still so over!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Who could have used the title tonight, instead of Sheamus and Dean? My choice - Slater.


----------



## Usernam3 (Apr 7, 2014)

Morningstar said:


> Ugh so there will be a rematch at Payback


Yep, and it'll be a buried alive match.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

checkcola said:


> Sheamus has a far bigger library of good singles matches in the WWE than Dean. Him winning the US Title is a good thing.


So using that logic, I guess we should give Cena the IC title right


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

xRedx said:


> "The Demon Kane" some paranormal shit going on...


Demon Kane and yet nobody thinks to do an exorcism?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Kane feuding with a world champion at this stage of his career. fpalm I know it's April and May, and those are usually shit months in WWE, but for fucks sake..


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

TromaDogg said:


> 'Thank goodness there was somebody at ringside to douse the fire' :lawler
> 
> You mean like the 2 or 3 guys who had fire extinguishers ready and immediate doused Kane the very split second he went through the flaming table? fpalm


You're embarrassed, but I found that whole scene to be completely hilarious. :lmao


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

Tha Rassler said:


> Sheamus isn't from the UK genius.


ITS LIKE RIGHT THERE, SO ITS THE SAME THING.. WE DONT CARE. USA USA USA USA USA


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Who could have used the title tonight, instead of Sheamus and Dean? My choice - Slater.


Or Swagger or Ziggler based on who was in that match


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

TromaDogg said:


> 'Thank goodness there was somebody at ringside to douse the fire' :lawler
> 
> You mean like the 2 or 3 guys who had fire extinguishers ready and immediate doused Kane the very split second he went through the flaming table? fpalm


lmao fucking King killin it as usual.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Simply Flawless said:


> Demon Kane and yet nobody thinks to do an exorcism?


Just mention Ron Paul three times and the demon will leave and Glenn the Libertarian will come out.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

TJC93 said:


> Aren't you the guy that called Adam Rose British?


If you're not from America, and you speak American, then you must be British, right? :barrett:zayn:sheamus:magnus


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

'Cigarettes are bullies'

Don't smoke, Be A Star fpalm


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Kane just ruins everything always

Only was cool from 97-2001


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Ladies and gentlemen, Welcome back to CommercialMania! :vince2


----------



## Sonnen Says (Jun 24, 2013)

What did I miss


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

Edgehead41190 said:


> Like who exactly?


Personally I would have the Bulgarian Brute Rusev hold it to let Lana (i think thats her name) get more heat from the crowd, YOUR UNITED STATES CHAMPION ALEXANDER RUSEV. 

Swagger is another candidate if a unification was to happen.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Pretty sure Sheamus is from the bit of Ireland us UKers DONT own


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

RVD is still over. 10 years later, the man is still over.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

RVD still puts about 90% of the current WWE roster to shame with the ability to do something amazing off the top rope. The only others are Reigns, Ambrose and Bryan and occasionally Kofi.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Sonnen Says said:


> What did I miss


Commercials. Sheamus won the US title battle royal. Commercials.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

ShieldOfJustice said:


> If you're not from America, and you speak American, then you must be British, right? :barrett:zayn:sheamus:magnus


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

watts63 said:


> Yeah thank goodness they sprayed the non-burnt Kane enough for him to get screwed out of the match.


That was fucking retarded. After he rolled over there were no flames on him. A tiny spray to the ground to put the remaining flames out would've been fine. But no, we have two jackasses hose down Kane for five seconds. And they have the guys come down handy at ringside making it so obvious. fpalm

They should've just had a ringside doctor the whole event put it out. They made it look so fake.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

I don't get why some people think only rising stars are qualified to hold titles. Sheamus is a credible wrestler and I am sure he will bring credibility to the US title. Oh, and far as his promo was concerned - I thought it was fine. He didn't seem forced or scripted. Lighten up people.


----------



## Tha Rassler (Dec 11, 2013)

BigEMartin said:


> ITS LIKE RIGHT THERE, SO ITS THE SAME THING.. WE DONT CARE. USA USA USA USA USA


And Mexico is right beside the USA. So I guess Mexico is part of the USA too?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

WWE App won the webby awards :HA


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

They just congratulated an app :lol


----------



## Masked4Kane (Dec 18, 2013)

Paul Heyman =))


----------



## Arsenal79 (Mar 10, 2014)

Sheamus heel turn otherwise this was a terrible idea. Align fella with the Authority.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Oh no, do we have to see Cesaro vs RVD. We just like saw this last night.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:lmao Keep gloating about it, Paul. Make the haters mad.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> Pretty sure Sheamus is from the bit of Ireland us UKers DONT own


They also go to Dublin on the tour, who cares Ireland is basically the UK anyway


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

I love how Heyman does this every week.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Heyman yada yada yada conequered the streak yada yada yada. That shit is getting annoying.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

RVD's eye looks fucked up, and Paul E Dangerously's doing his GOAT shtick


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Every week it's a new way to do it. I love Paul.


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

lmfao Paul Heyman


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao This guy :heyman


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

Paul what did Lesnar do again?


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Lesnar beat Taker? :bron


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

wait, Undertaker's streak was conquered?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

kokepepsi said:


> Kane just ruins everything always
> 
> Only was cool from 97-2001


Oh bull. Yes, he was awesome in those years, but the first few years of unmasked Kane were fucking awesome too.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

TJQ said:


> Heyman yada yada yada conequered the streak yada yada yada. That shit is getting annoying.


It's supposed to be annoying. So Heyman is doing exactly what they want him to do.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Cesaro really needs a new theme.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

"My client is going to be a future champion, everyone I have taken under my wing, I have taken them to places that they have never seen before"


"But first, let me gloat about how my client Brock Lesnar conquered the streak" :heyman

fpalm


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

"King of Extreme"?

I would lose it to hear Chris Hero's theme hit...


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

ggd said:


> Personally I would have the Bulgarian Brute Rusev hold it to let Lana (i think thats her name) get more heat from the crowd, YOUR UNITED STATES CHAMPION ALEXANDER RUSEV.
> 
> Swagger is another candidate if a unification was to happen.


I agree with Swagger. Him and Cesaro could feud with it for a few months.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Cesaro get rid of that hideous jacket


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Another match we've seen loads of times.


----------



## Sonnen Says (Jun 24, 2013)

ShieldOfJustice said:


> Commercials. Sheamus won the US title battle royal. Commercials.


Did he win the title or is it just a #1 contender match...


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

This theme. fpalm


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

RVD is very lucky he didn't lose an eye.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

I think......I think Cesaro's theme is growing on me......Do I need to get checked out?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Jeez, when did injury occurred last night?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

wait, Undertaker had a streak.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Sonnen Says said:


> Did he win the title or is it just a #1 contender match...


He won the title.


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

Heyman is great, but he is really annoying right now. Put over Cesaro, no-one cares about Brock beating the streak when he isn't there.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

This entrance theme :lol


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

Tha Rassler said:


> And Mexico is right beside the USA. So I guess Mexico is part of the USA too?


The usa and mexico make the uk look like a VW bug. Chill.


----------



## The King of Harts (May 19, 2013)

Crowd was absolutely dead for Cesaro's entrance.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

"Shiner"... pretty sure RVD did the 5 star frog splash onto a ripped in half trash can and was incredibly lucky for him to not have hit his eye


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Cesaro's a great wrestler congrats........can you sports entertain tho?


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Heyman needs to stop with the Brock shit, he's meant to be putting Cesaro over.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> So using that logic, I guess we should give Cena the IC title right


Don't get the logic you're applying. John Cena is above the IC Title. Neither Sheamus or Dean is the star he is.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

hng13 said:


> I think......I think Cesaro's theme is growing on me......Do I need to get checked out?


Yes.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

"R Van D"


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

It does confuse me Adam Rose is South African yet puts on that annoying as fuck Russell Brand style english accent.fpalm


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Arcade said:


> This theme. fpalm


You telling me you're not a fan of

**Wow-e-ow chug chug wow-e-ow chug chug x4586954** ?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Big Dog said:


> Heyman needs to stop with the Brock shit, he's meant to be putting Cesaro over.


He's got to keep Brock relevant whilst he's away


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

PirateMonkE said:


> Yes.


lol thanks for the advice.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

checkcola said:


> Don't get the logic you're applying. John Cena is above the IC Title. Neither Sheamus or Dean is the star he is.


You have to be kidding me. Sheamus is one of the most protected wrestlers in the WWE.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Soooo what's the storyline regarding this match?


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

Cesaro will be a flop with heyman. He sucks


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Big Dog said:


> Heyman needs to stop with the Brock shit, he's meant to be putting Cesaro over.


This. I wouldn't mind if Heyman kept bringing it up if he were managing Lesnar... but Lesnar is gone for the moment and Heyman's currently managing Cesaro. He should be talking up Cesaro and sell him as a big deal. Instead Cesaro seems to be an after thought to Heyman.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

they really fucked up putting cesaro with heyman. why would anyone wanna cheer for him now?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Big Dog said:


> Heyman needs to stop with the Brock shit, he's meant to be putting Cesaro over.


Brock can't be bothered to show up, Heyman has to keep his win fresh somehow.

Unfortunately it's making Cesaro an after-thought. I'm getting flashbacks to the Daniel Wyatt storyline.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

I'd rather listen to Freddy Kruger run his nails across a chalkboard then to have to hear Cesaro's new theme music. Good Lord that shit is TRASH!!


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

All they had to do was bring this back.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

RVD has always been boring to me, how about to anyone else?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

It really blows my mind sometimes how over RVD is all these years later after such a patchy on and off relationship with the WWE.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Simply Flawless said:


> It does confuse me Adam Rose is South African yet puts on that annoying as fuck Russell Brand style english accent.fpalm


Yeah man I thought he was british too. It never occured to me that he was south african. Kind of reminds me of Austin Powers lol


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

The Absolute said:


> Soooo what's the storyline regarding this match?


They fought on the previous nights PPV, is that not enough? :vince4


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

LOL at the random Handsome Squidward sign.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Baw god, I love when the camera pans over to Heyman's face.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

boring chants?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Did Heyman just quote the karate kid 3


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Flawless Victory said:


> I'd rather listen to Freddy Kruger run his nails across a chalkboard then to have to hear Cesaro's new theme music. Good Lord that shit is TRASH!!


I thought the fire alarm was going off in the building.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

BigEMartin said:


> Cesaro will be a flop with heyman. He sucks



He's a face acting a heel more or less which is making him shit, like now he's really trying to be a heel but with the RA he had more freedom and less of a heel moveset


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Is that a 'boring' chant?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

LethalWeapon000 said:


> Lesnar beat Taker? :bron





World's Best said:


> wait, Undertaker's streak was conquered?


Naw, it's just a myth.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

unk8unk8unk8unk8unk8


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Heyman has taken the last three guys he's managed to titles? Ryback, Axel, Punk?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

and now the cm punk chant


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

CM Punk chants, how quaint...


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

Were they chanting boring? This crowd


----------



## Dougwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

Boring chants AND punk chants


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Boring chants!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

DoubtGin said:


> boring chants?


Walrus.



But then that was a CM Punk chant.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

How many goddamn times are they going to get thrown out of the ring?


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

DoubtGin said:


> boring chants?


Walrus chants


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

and now they are chanting for ________


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Yay commercials!


----------



## The King of Harts (May 19, 2013)

BigEMartin said:


> Cesaro will be a flop with heyman. He sucks


Yeah, I like the guy, but he just doesn't seem to have that "it" factor to ever truly become a big star.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

They were chanting "Walrus".


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

My stream has switched onto some dating thingy :lmao


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Cesaro being a beast


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

CM Punk chants survive to this day


----------



## Sonnen Says (Jun 24, 2013)

ShieldOfJustice said:


> He won the title.


Damn, well at least it might mean there will be bigger things for Ambrose.


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

LateTrain27 said:


> LOL at the random Handsome Squidward sign.


Just spotted that! Hahahahahaha!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Ok wait a second. 

Domino's commercial. Let me get this straight.. You just take your shitty chicken nuggets and sprinkle pizza toppings on them and serve it on a piece of fucking paper? What's that called the homeless platter?


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

They were chanting Walrus not Boring


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

CommercialMania :vince2


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

hng13 said:


> Yeah man I thought he was british too. It never occured to me that he was south african. Kind of reminds me of Austin Powers lol


They didn't give the Leo Kruger gimmick enough time he was starting to really grow on people and BAM! Repackaged as some utter numpty riding around in a crazy LSD fueled bus full of escaped mental patients


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

LOL RVD and Cesaro as to be cemented like the definition of anti-chemistry, they can't put a good match to save their life.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

DoubtGin said:


> boring chants?


Pretty sure they're chanting walrus.


----------



## Pedro Vicious (Dec 27, 2011)

Why are they chanting boring? Its a good match

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Y2-Jerk said:


> and now the cm punk chant


If Punk ever returns, (which I don't think he will), they should put on the worst match imaginable like a long Santino vs Khali match or something, in a really smarky city to try and get the chant going, then send Punk out to clear the ring lol. The crowd would go crazy


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

WWE destroyed all of Cesaro's momentum after Wrestlemania.

An unmitigated disaster.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Commentary sucks even on the WWE app.


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

Lmao whoa wtf


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> My stream has switched onto some dating thingy :lmao


Ok I thought I was the only one.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

They fucked Cesaro up so bad.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Did I just see a TNA commercial?


----------



## ryzombie619 (Apr 23, 2012)

Does WWE not listen to their fans? I mean how many times have people told them to get their heads out of their asses? If there was a WCW to compete with, WWE would be screwed.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Tha Rassler said:


> And Mexico is right beside the USA. So I guess Mexico is part of the USA too?


Jesus Christ, dude...


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Daniel Bryan commercial for Extreme Rules replay :yes


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

TNA AD? :bosh


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Catsaregreat said:


> They were chanting Walrus not Boring


'And they were chanting Seamus, not CM Punk!' :lawler


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Simply Flawless said:


> They didn't give the Leo Kruger gimmick enough time he was starting to really grow on people and BAM! Repackaged as some utter numpty riding around in a crazy LSD fueled bus full of escaped mental patients


While I'm not quite sold on the Adam Rose gimmick, your description of it makes it sound like the most amazing fucking thing ever :lmao


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Cesaro is completely fucked.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

SP103 said:


> Ok wait a second.
> 
> Domino's commercial. Let me get this straight.. You just take your shitty chicken nuggets and sprinkle pizza toppings on them and serve it on a piece of fucking paper? What's that called the homeless platter?


"Well the nuggets didn't sell and we still have a shitload, how about we throw cheese on them and pretend it's a new idea?"


----------



## Venus Gospel (Mar 28, 2014)

Simply Flawless said:


> They didn't give the Leo Kruger gimmick enough time he was starting to really grow on people and BAM! Repackaged as some utter numpty riding around in a crazy LSD fueled bus full of escaped mental patients


Yeah. It's sad. fpalm


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*it's

And I wanted Ryback to win the U.S. title.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

I really hate how they killed Cesaro's momentum.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Oooh, nice sequence by an Van Dam!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> You have to be kidding me. Sheamus is one of the most protected wrestlers in the WWE.


Good booking doesn't equal star power. Shield have gotten great protection as well, geez louise, Dean lost the us title without taking a pin/submission. John Cena is still far bigger star than them.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh man, it's not even 9 yet.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

SideTableDrawer said:


> WWE destroyed all of Cesaro's momentum after Wrestlemania.
> 
> An unmitigated disaster.


It doesn't help Heyman constantly goes on about Lesnar ending the streak its like pointless putting Cesaro with Heyman if Heyman isn't gonna promote him


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

They should have turned Cesaro face when they had the chance, unless the payoff is a feud with Lesnar, he's going to go nowhere


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Cesaro needs his freedom back


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Fucking great match :clap


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Not a single full match at the moment.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Emotion Blur said:


> While I'm not quite sold on the Adam Rose gimmick, your description of it makes it sound like the most amazing fucking thing ever :lmao


Agreed. I was on the fence before, but now im on board...


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

-UNDEAD- said:


> *it's
> 
> And I wanted Ryback to win the U.S. title.


Same here. They're missing the boat with The Big Guy!


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Crowd's totally behind RVD 100%. Should've been behind Cesaro right now honestly ... it's too bad.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

checkcola said:


> Good booking doesn't equal star power. Shield have gotten great protection as well, geez louise, Dean lost the us title without taking a pin/submission. John Cena is still far bigger star than them.


The logic is sound. Please Sheamus was always one of the most popular wrestlers on the roster. HE was hurt recently so of course that took a hit.

Sheamus is over the US title. And if you want another analogy fine. It would be like Orton getting the US title.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

The return of the successive suplexes. :mark:


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Reform the RA and pretend this never happened pls.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Heyman at ringside.

:usangle


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

People don't realize how truly strong cesaro is


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

It really sucks that Cesaro's entire character has become so much about Heyman.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Watch RVD win this match...


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

RVD is shit at selling.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Arcade said:


> This theme. fpalm


They should have kept him with the Real Americans theme. That song personified Cesaro and his gun salute pose.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Fuck sake they've somehow managed to make Cesaro boring in the ring


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Didn't need a DQ finish


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Sandow Sandwich said:


> Yeah. It's sad. fpalm


LOL best part of the Kruger gimmick was his really bizarre titantron of his face in the rain


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

DQ by kicking too much ass. Always fun.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

LOL that was fucking retarded. Great job WWE.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Reaper Jones said:


> Crowd's totally behind RVD 100%. Should've been behind Cesaro right now honestly ... it's too bad.


Everybody Loves RVD


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Oh great. DQ. 

How can they fuck this guys push so bad fpalm.

unreal.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

FFS, what the hell are WWE doing with Cesaro? fpalm


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

I swear that JR's blog has been influencing the WWE regarding heels and rules


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Cesaro is tanking as a Heyman guy.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

RVD wins by DQ. unk2


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

As I just said "Watch RVD win this match".


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Wow ... disqualification fpalm .... 

Goodbye Cesaro. Your career is over.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Why would Cesaro get suspended for that when Kane did much worse to Daniel Bryan last week lol


----------



## Usernam3 (Apr 7, 2014)

Goodbye RVD.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

What's with this bogus crowd, rooting for RVD. This ain't 2003 dumb fans.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

"You're gonna get suspended"

Love those kayfabe subtleties.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

That was kinda pointless tbh.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

RVD's like "Dude, where am i?"

Sounds like a normal monday for him


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

OK, so he's a heel. Lol. Thanks for clearing that up WWE.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hoyshit Cesaro heeling it up!


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Wow. 

Is WWE intentonally sabotaging Cesaro or do they really think this is a good idea?


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

At least Cesaro got some heat.


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

Woah a little brutal, i hope RVD is OK :agree:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

World's Best said:


> Cesaro is tanking as a Heyman guy.


Yeah because Heyman keeps going on and on about Lesnar and the streak instead of getting heat on Cesaro


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Why would Cesaro get suspended for that when Kane did much worse to Daniel Bryan last week lol


Why are you trying to use logic? This is WWE. There's no logic here lol.


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo (Mar 30, 2014)

lmao cole has no friends


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:mark: They're here!

Also :lmao @ Cole burying Netflix.


----------



## TBoneSuplex (Apr 19, 2011)

Getting some actual heat for once


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

JBLs whiny high pitched voice is the most annoying thing about RAW these days


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Well, everybody can stop complaining about Cesaro's alignment. The dude is heel now for sure.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Lol JBL.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

They're Here. :mark:


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

gamegenie said:


> What's with this bogus crowd, rooting for RVD. This ain't 2003 dumb fans.


So they're dumb for cheering the face instead of being dickheads and shitting on everything :StephenA


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm happy the WWE is finally making heels act like heels again.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm totally disliking the current Cesaro angle..it's disappointed me..his face run with Real Americans was the way to go.....


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> Why would Cesaro get suspended for that when Kane did much worse to Daniel Bryan last week lol


Exactly.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Is Cesaro's new gimmick that he beats his opponents unconscious? Cause if so, that's awesome.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Please, no singing


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Wyatts :mark:


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

I'm taking netflix 100/100 times over the WWE network. I don't even have the network, so no. Its not better than Netflix.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

We're here!

...aaaaand cut!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Commercials are here.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

KuroNeko said:


> Wow.
> 
> Is WWE intentonally sabotaging Cesaro or do they really think this is a good idea?


You bet your ass this is a good idea :vince2


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

birthday_massacre said:


> Yeah because Heyman keeps going on and on about Lesnar and the streak instead of getting heat on Cesaro


It's getting annoying. And not in a good way.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Did they really just cut to an ad before the Wyatts? Bloody hell


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Jesus these endless ads breaks are really killing the flow of the show


----------



## ryzombie619 (Apr 23, 2012)

Would they seriously shut up with the "it's like Netflix...but better" BS? It's not. It's cool, but Netflix is totally different. You are getting to watch movies. ACTUAL MOVIES. I'm sorry, but I'd rather watch Braveheart and Ghostbuters than WWE RAW...that's for sure.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Bad time for a commercial.


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo (Mar 30, 2014)

aaaaaaannnnnnd commercial


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

"Just like Netflix but better" :lol Is that actually their slogan? Tragic.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

We're here

LEGENDS HOUSE


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

ALBANY, WE'RE HERE....

:vince2 "Alright good job now cut to commercial!"













:vince$


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

LateTrain27 said:


> They're Here. :mark:


U mean the commercials again.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

WWE is now like a fucking shopping channel seriously.

ADS ADS ADS > APP APP APP > BUY THIS SHIT > BUY THAT SHIT > WRESTLERS WEARING MERCHANDISE > GROWN MEN PLAYING WITH TOYS BACKSTAGE 

ect ....


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

hng13 said:


> Well, everybody can stop complaining about Cesaro's alignment. The dude is heel now for sure.


Sadly...i think they fucked up doing this though. He was getting over and they fucking fucked it up :talk


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

COMMERCIALMANIA ROLLS ON AFTER THIS QUICK WRESTLING BREAK.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

THERE HERE!

THE COMMERCIALS, THERE HERE!


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

Can they legally use Netflix in their slogan?


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

They wouldn't ever cut to an ad during a Cena entrance.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

lol what's going on in the television truck??? The producers of this show are fucking morons cutting to commercial when the Wyatts are coming down to cut a promo. smh


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

KuroNeko said:


> Wow.
> 
> Is WWE intentonally sabotaging Cesaro or do they really think this is a good idea?


I read some report a month ago or so that WWE wants Cesaro to be the next Bryan, so maybe they're intentionally fucking his momentum up to turn him face again later? :draper2


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

"NETWORK!"

:selfie


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Why do people keep complaining about commercials? Is this your first week watching Raw? When do we ever get two segments before a commercial, unless it's a short backstage thing.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

I thought the Wyatts were going to pay a visit to Legends House.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Commercials can go die.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Missed the first half of raw. Hope i didn't miss anything good.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

cesaro isn't entertaining enough to be a heel. i guess eventually they wanna turn him face by having him turn on heyman, but it won't be organic like it was when cesaro was with real americans, and it won't be as successful. they dropped the ball, and they may have dropped cesaro's career.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Sadly...i think they fucked up doing this though. He was getting over and they fucking fucked it up :talk


Yeah, you're right. People were losing their minds for the dude in the superdome.


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

This show will be like an hour long once it gets uploaded in full length to The Network. 

All these commercials. My god.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> Why would Cesaro get suspended for that when Kane did much worse to Daniel Bryan last week lol


Kane is doing Steph's dirty work. Paul E. has been at odds with the McMahons in recent years in kayfabe even when they're all heels. Unless the board of directors magically appear...


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Watching an American stream and I see you have an advert advertising 4g or something that goes on about period power.

The only period power I know of is it's ability to give me earache and cause a sexless week.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

The thing about Cesaro to me it seemed the "we the people" chant was over instead of the guy saying it


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Words Of Wisdom said:


> They wouldn't ever cut to an ad during a Cena entrance.


Because Cena's entrance is an Ad itself. "Buy this shirt, Hat, Wonder woman armbands"


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Words Of Wisdom said:


> They wouldn't ever cut to an ad during a Cena entrance.


Cena's entrance is one big ad. Buy his ugly hat that he's wearing, or his neon pink shirt, or his neon green wristbands!

:cena4


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Cesaro getting some actual heat there.. interesting. I watched the post match interview with Renee Young yesterday too, they really are going all out to make themselves look as despicable as possible. This might actually work...


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Tread lightly, Godzilla.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Holy Shit longest commercial ever
and I never bitch about commercial


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

His Total Divas is getting out of hand.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> Because Cena's entrance is an Ad itself. "Buy this shirt, Hat, Wonder woman armbands"





ROLLINS said:


> Cena's entrance is one big ad. Buy his ugly hat that he's wearing, or his neon pink shirt, or his neon green wristbands!
> 
> :cena4


Fucking nice :lmao


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Bad For Business said:


> Because Cena's entrance is an Ad itself. "Buy this shirt, Hat, Wonder woman armbands"


lol killed me with Wonder Woman armbands.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Chrome said:


> I read some report a month ago or so that WWE wants Cesaro to be the next Bryan, so maybe they're intentionally fucking his momentum up to turn him face again later? :draper2


They gon turn on him quicker than Cena if they tryna do that


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

They probably want a heel Cesaro to feud against Bryan? He might win the MitB match.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

shutupchico said:


> cesaro isn't entertaining enough to be a heel. i guess eventually they wanna turn him face by having him turn on heyman, but it won't be organic like it was when cesaro was with real americans, and it won't be as successful. they dropped the ball, and they may have dropped cesaro's career.


Agreed, they are probably going for a Cesaro vs Lesnar match, since Heyman keeps pumping up Lesnar while with Cesaro. And Cesaro is going to turn saying you didn't manage me and kept going on and on about Lesnar.

Cesaro was already over as a face, so the WWE will turn him heel,just to turm his face again when Lesnar comes back LOL

that is WWFUCKERY


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

They're here! :mark:


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

ZachS22 said:


> So they're dumb for cheering the face instead of being dickheads and shitting on everything :StephenA


Yes they are. These fans need to quit being told this is a bad guy, boo him. This isn't 1980s wrestling. This is 20 freaking 14. 

Cesaro was the man everyone wanted to see climb to the top of the mountain at WrestleMania XXX. 


Fans were eating up his defiance and break away from The Real Americans. 

Gun salute and singing that The Real Americans theme music for what was pretty much understood by everyone, a theme song that fit Cesaro more so than it did Jack Swagger. 


Fans should have stuck with Cesaro post Mania and WWE's attempt to try make him hated by fans. They should have cheered him loudly and hummed his Real Americans theme music on the RAW after Mania where he had no theme song. To give a BIG F.U. to the WWE Writers who are hell bent on ruining Cesaro. 


They should cheer him despite his association with Paul Heyman. 

See the Attitude Era fans didn't follow what was suppose to be the "Good guy" "Bad Guy", I don't get why the fans today are so easily duped to getting their intelligence insulted week-in and week out.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

"She didn't tag you in because she thought you suck..."

Good call, Summer.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Bad For Business said:


> Because Cena's entrance is an Ad itself. "Buy this shirt, Hat, Wonder woman armbands"


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Someone said Go Home Wyatt


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

He BOLIEVE!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Sister Abigail is real then?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Is this crowd seriously giving Bray the fucking "WHAT!" treatment?


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

Simply Flawless said:


> The thing about Cesaro to me it seemed the "we the people" chant was over instead of the guy saying it


nah, a lot of it was cesaro, because the "we the people" chant is about a third as over since he left.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

gamegenie said:


> Yes they are. These fans need to quit being told this is a bad guy, boo him. This isn't 1980s wrestling. This is 20 freaking 14.
> 
> Cesaro was the man everyone wanted to see climb to the top of the mountain at WrestleMania XXX.
> 
> ...



Cesaro Sucks


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Please don't recap that. Please, baby Jesus.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Panzer said:


> Sister Abigail is real then?


He cut a promo about her once before. Look it up on youtube.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:ti This storyline is creepy AND awesome.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

That voice is fucking creepy.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

I CANT STOP LAUGHING EVERYTIME I SEE THIS


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Fuckery.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The WWE ruined the whole organic whole word in his hands and overdid it

SMH


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

So corny.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

:lol at that kid miming to a slowed down recording


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

So Cena does a billion make a wish things, but is scared of kids? WWE Logic


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Can we not replay that.. it still makes me cringe at how bad that was. Ugh.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

You can see the exact moment on the kid's face when he starts to get nervous while singing the song.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

This promo is a complete joke.

Anyone who watched the match knew he didn't become someone, the 3 of them couldn't beat Cena let alone Bray actually getting a win that gave him any credibility.

The Bray Wyatt thing absolutely sucks now thanks to John.


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

JhnCna619 said:


> Can they legally use Netflix in their slogan?


Yes.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

The voice change is stupid. It made the kid appear more cheesy than creepy. Just let him use his regular voice.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Wait that was the actual voice?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

SideTableDrawer said:


> I thought the Wyatts were going to pay a visit to Legends House.


That would be fucking awesome! :lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

BTW, what the fuck is his message?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm still really surprised tubby Wyatt hasn't shit through those white pants at one point.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Bray with that Dark Knight reference.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

If that's the little kid's real voice, he might want to get that shit checked out.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Superman's weakness? A little green rock. Cena's weakness? A little singing child.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

My god, this promo is fucking amazing. Too bad Bray had been buried to fuck by :cena3


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

TJC93 said:


> Wait that was the actual voice?


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao I wish


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Frico said:


> Superman's weakness? A little green rock. Cena's weakness? A little singing child.


And marriage.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Brandough said:


> Cesaro Sucks


Yeah, you're mad because Cesaro probably defeated your favorite guy, he probably humiliated him with the Cesaro swing. 

I'm right aren't I?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Bray sure can talk - if only the match wasn't so overbooked last night.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

I could listen to Bray Wyatt talk all night long.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

Is Bray a terrorist? :shocked:


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Great promo


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:lmao Bray cutting another God-tier promo!!


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

So Wyatt is turning himself face?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Sigh.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:clap PREACH!!!!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I hate to say it... but... I think Bray Wyatt is a sinking ship, now for his lackies... they may have a chance if they grab some floating debris that's large enough.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm not digging this feud at all.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So beating Cena helps the homeless and the suicidal?


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

think of the children!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Wyatt got his win back over Cena. What else is there to gain from it?


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Bray has really shined on the mic. Like gotdamn......


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Bray is a living legend. I still can't believe this guy is the same as Husky Harris.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Follow the buzzards. I'm into this promo. He sounds like a face to be fair.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Can't stop thinking of the ******* from Storage Hunters atm


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

Bray speaking thrombosis the heart. Although I have no idea what he is talking about. 


And that match sucked last night.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Phillies3:16 said:


> And marriage.


:ti


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

THIS FUCKING SONG.
STAHP.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Holy shit Bray :mark: Sick promo!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*SING Y'ALL!*


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

jesus christ i really hate this singing bullshit.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

More cringeworthy singing fpalm fpalm


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Wyatt the God!


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

I can't take Wyatt seriously anymore as a credible wrestler, knowning what happened I would in all honesty just prefer him to be dancing with Santino next week. And then revisit the Bray Wyatt build in a month or two.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Praise our Savior. Follow The Buzzards.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

fpalm


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Harper's stare is so great


----------



## ZBrillBladeTim (Mar 12, 2010)

Bray is soooo good, excellent promo, please don't bury him John...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

That promo was a lot of words saying basically nothing.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I always mute when he starts singing. ALWAYS.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

I understood nothing from that promo


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Shield Vs. Wyatts!!! HOORAH!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Shield vs. Wyatts III should be good.


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

Bray is straight Legend on the mic. :dance. Awesome and truthful real Promo! :agree:


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Bad News Barrett's picture in that promo for his match is like.. "aww I got ball cancer AGAIN"?


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

Wyatt face turn coming soon.


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

When people say Bray is a sinking ship or that he is failing, I then have to question their intelligence.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Lol did Bray just spout quotes from The Dark Night and Captain America 2?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Harper's facial expressions are always gold.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Damn, Bray is something else on that mic. Guy is extremely gifted.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So what is next for Cena?!?!?!? :russo


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

How people say he's great on the mic is garbage. He's " a little above average" at best and can use some work to be honest.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Luke Harper is staring into our souls....


----------



## Pedro Vicious (Dec 27, 2011)

Great promo

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> THIS FUCKING SONG.
> STAHP.


Can't stop, won't stop!










Diddy should make a remix.


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

Please don't let Big E win the belt back.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Peapod said:


> Follow the buzzards. I'm into this promo. He sounds like a face to be fair.


You should check out his promo when he left NXT. Shit was great and it actually sounded like he was a face.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

So who will Adam Rose wrestle tonight? I'm going to guess Sandow. Possibly Fandango, but I guess he's still feuding with Santino?


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

damn bray is so god damn awesome on the mic


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

The Absolute said:


> Shield vs. Wyatts III should be good.


Pretty sure this is IV right?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Great promo. Not Cena interruption?


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

The Absolute said:


> Shield vs. Wyatts III should be good.


its Shield vs wyatts 4 man


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SP103 said:


> Bad News Barrett's picture in that promo for his match is like.. "aww I got ball cancer AGAIN"?


Now, that's some bad news..


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

he's got the lil fruity pebbles in his hands


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

TromaDogg said:


> Luke Harper is staring into our souls....


And probably watching us masturbate too


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Good promo from Wyatt.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

a great villain is suppose to believe they are in the right.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

JoMoxRKO said:


> How people say he's great on the mic is garbage. He's " a little above average" at best and can use some work to be honest.


lololololololololololol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

ChairShot90 said:


> When people say Bray is a sinking ship or that he is failing, I then have to question their intelligence.


Here, borrow these

????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????

You're welcome.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

almostfamous said:


> Pretty sure this is IV right?


Most people missed their match on Main Event just after WM. It was great.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Come on Adam rose!


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

At this point, the possessed kid has more credibility than Bray. I seriously couldn't believe that shitty ass booking of a cage match.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Sigh, this fued is such shit man. Leave it to WWE to always ruin something good.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

ShieldOfJustice said:


> So who will Adam Rose wrestle tonight? I'm going to guess Sandow. Possibly Fandango, but I guess he's still feuding with Santino?


Would be shocked if it isn't Sandow the neighborhood jobber.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Well one things for certain barretts moved up the card, he'd usually of been out already by now.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> And probably watching us masturbate too


And he approves :|


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

KuritaDavion said:


> That promo was a lot of words saying basically nothing.


Like most of his promos.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

LET'S GO CODY :mark: :cody


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Simply Flawless said:


> It doesn't help Heyman constantly goes on about Lesnar ending the streak its like pointless putting Cesaro with Heyman if Heyman isn't gonna promote him


I actually think that's the point: With Heyman not singing his praises, Cesaro's gonna get fed-up and dump Paul, leading to Brock returning to attack Cesaro and thus turn The Swiss Superman face while also giving him a big momentum boost due to Lesnar being the one who broke The Streak.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Just break them up already.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

ErickRowan_Fan said:


>


:lol


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

kokepepsi said:


> I understood nothing from that promo


Cena is a false idol that represents a world Bray wishes to cleanse, and he does it because he believes he is destined to do so as a reincarnation of God.

Great stuff. It's not hard to follow.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Welp setting up more stuff for the Cody/Goldust Feud


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Cody Rhodes should have been main eventing by now in my opinion.


----------



## rauchand (Apr 22, 2014)

They need to start pushing Rusev.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

THE BIG GUY :ryback:ryback:ryback


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Like most of his promos.


But at least with them I didn't have to hear how by walking out of a steel cage in a match with Cena teenage girls will stop cutting themselves and racism will be eliminated.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

RAW is Yawn enducing filler matches.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Jesus, there's still 2 hours left..


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Rhodes is so talented. He should really get a push. Perhaps against BNB in the future.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Big Dog said:


> Well one things for certain barretts moved up the card, he'd usually of been out already by now.


Isn't this hour usually the jobber hour though?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

WWE ‏@WWE

A very happy #CincoDeMayo to the #WWEUniverse - We have our own celebration, coming up next on #RAW!

Time for some corny segment.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

watts63 said:


> Cody Rhodes should have been main eventing by now in my opinion.



Many people share this opinion. Including myself.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

ErickRowan_Fan said:


>


:lol That's superb


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Here we go, more slow breakup hints for the Rhodes brothers!


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

ChairShot90 said:


> When people say Bray is a sinking ship or that he is failing, I then have to question their intelligence.


You see, Bray Wyatt (a heel, by the way) didn't beat Cena clean. I honestly believe some people (morons) truly believe John Cena has to lose every match clean or else he's burying someone. unk2


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

rauchand said:


> They need to start pushing Rusev.


Only a couple months before he's fed to Cena so Cena can "overcome the odds" and beat the undefeated Rusev. So there's not much time to push him.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> I actually think that's the point: With Heyman not singing his praises, Cesaro's gonna get fed-up and dump Paul, leading to Brock returning to attack Cesaro and thus turn The Swiss Superman face while also giving him a big momentum boost due to Lesnar being the one who broke The Streak.


This makes too much sense... so I don't think the WWE will do it.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

World's Best said:


> Many people share this opinion. Including myself.


Yeah, that Undashing gimmick should've got him over the hump.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

DoubtGin said:


> WWE ‏@WWE
> 
> A very happy #CincoDeMayo to the #WWEUniverse - We have our own celebration, coming up next on #RAW!
> 
> Time for some corny segment.


I'm guessing Midgets in sombreros

:vince2


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Wouldn't mind a Cody/Barrett feud for the IC title. They have great chemistry on the Youtube show!


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Clapping? Is Christian there somewhere clapping his big goofy hands?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I just find myself not carrying about this match at all.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

holy shit, it's only 9:11. this feels like the longest raw ever, honestly.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Cmon Cody


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

can't believe raw has only been on for just over an hour
it feels like its been two hours


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Bad For Business said:


> I'm guessing Midgets in sombreros
> 
> :vince2


After weeLC, we might just get it.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

LateTrain27 said:


> You see, Bray Wyatt (a heel, by the way) didn't beat Cena clean. I honestly believe some people (morons) truly believe John Cena has to lose every match clean or else he's burying someone. unk2


More than once or twice a year would be a start.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> I actually think that's the point: With Heyman not singing his praises, Cesaro's gonna get fed-up and dump Paul, leading to Brock returning to attack Cesaro and thus turn The Swiss Superman face while also giving him a big momentum boost due to Lesnar being the one who broke The Streak.


Do you really have that much faith in booking? I'm hoping you're right though.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I fucking love rybacks slow ass splash. :lmao


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

boring :cuss:


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

ShieldOfJustice said:


> Only a couple months before he's fed to Cena so Cena can "overcome the odds" and beat the undefeated Rusev. So there's not much time to push him.


This soo much! Lana on the other hand, I'd like to giver her a nice push! :lenny


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The hell was that?


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

So is there any chance of sting debuting tonight


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:mark: COME ON CODY!!!


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Agreed, they are probably going for a Cesaro vs Lesnar match, since Heyman keeps pumping up Lesnar while with Cesaro. And Cesaro is going to turn saying you didn't manage me and kept going on and on about Lesnar.
> 
> Cesaro was already over as a face, so the WWE will turn him heel,just to turm his face again when Lesnar comes back LOL
> 
> that is WWFUCKERY


Except that he's not Bryan and his face momentum will die.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Alright then.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

The Big Guy with the win.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

:ryback:ryback:ryback:ryback:ryback:ryback:ryback:ryback:ryback:ryback:ryback:ryback:ryback:ryback:ryback:ryback:ryback:ryback:ryback:ryback:ryback:ryback:ryback:ryback:ryback:ryback:ryback:ryback:ryback:ryback:ryback:ryback:ryback:ryback:ryback:ryback:ryback:ryback:ryback:ryback:ryback:ryback:ryback:ryback:ryback:ryback:ryback:ryback:ryback:ryback:ryback:ryback:ryback:ryback:ryback:ryback:ryback:ryback:ryback:ryback:ryback:ryback:ryback:ryback


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Goldust screws up. Breakup incoming!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Just break them up come on


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

Raw isn't bad because its 3 hours. Its crap because the fans dont give a flying **** about the midcard.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The Big Guy got a win. Nice Shell Shock spot


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Big guy for the win


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:bosh4


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Brie wearing kanes colors, heel turn


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Brie needs to fuck off.


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo (Mar 30, 2014)

More Oscar-worthy acting


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm starting to like Rybaxel. I will never consider them a legitimate tag team, but they gel for some reason.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Such terrible acting


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The Kane lamp...lol.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

This is like an episode of scooby doo lol


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

OOOOH SO SCARY.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

This camera guy doesn't seem too freaked out by this turn of events.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Love da mind games


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Yay, more Brie Bella "Acting"


----------



## Masked4Kane (Dec 18, 2013)

lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao The Kane night-light.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Please get brie off my screen, she's fucking delicious but her involvement in segments is gross.

+Sp()0kY MaSkK!~~!~~~~


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lol That Kane nightlight.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

THE DEMON KANE


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Brie :lenny


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

the "Demon kane" stop


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

DAT acting tho!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

fpalm

bryan is gonna lose his heat


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Storylines are gettin super idiotic this past weeks.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

That Kane lamp could be a good night light.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Lol. Witness relocation problem. Brie is now Bell Bria. Daniel Bryan is now Brian Dani..... well nevermind.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

"Where to, Brie?"


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

This is like the best horror movie i have ever seen. Wonder who is gonna be driving the car...


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

:lel @ this storyline and Brie's terrible acting skills


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

What's with the paranormal stalker storyline? Has Stephanie taken over creative again?


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

GTFO of my screen Brie


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

Is this whole storyline between kane, dbry, brie ans steph cringeworthy??

ya


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

LOL Stephanie and her mind games. Someone ought to play a mind game on her. 

Get the Undertaker in the driver seat of her limo.



Take her down memory nightmare lane.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Kane just pulled a Zuul Motherfucker Zuul Moment


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

That was poorly edited.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Kane's a demon from Hell.



Needs a team of guys with fire extinguishers to put him out cuz he's on fire.

:haha:


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

The 'demon' Kane.

Is that what Steph is going to refer to him as from now on?

Same Kane who was a joke in a suit only a month ago?


----------



## xRedx (Apr 4, 2014)

I can't :lol.


----------



## Chris32482 (Mar 4, 2010)

Nevermnind. :lol


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I noticed since they got married they have been together on Raw also. I wonder if they got married just to promote a Kane/Bryan storyline? :hmm:


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Kane just wants to bake them a cake for a wedding gift


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Why is Snoop Dogg selling me car insurance?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Kane wants VENGEANCE, y'all.*


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Yeah we get it already Kane's a demon please stop calling him so


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

"Kane your bastard"


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I wonder if Khali is going to have a match tonight?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Gonna be another crazy destruction night for Kane tonight.


----------



## BoJackson (Aug 30, 2012)

TromaDogg said:


> The 'demon' Kane.
> 
> Is that what Steph is going to refer to him as from now on?
> 
> Same Kane who was a joke in a suit only a month ago?


I guess there are 2 Kanes. Corporate Kane and demon Kane.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

watts63 said:


> "Where to, Brie?"


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Kane has a suit on: Corporate Kane.

Remove suit, add mask: DEMON KANE!!!

Can't he just be Kane?


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

I don't understand how they completely fuck Kane's character up every single year. He has the potential to a fantastic heel but he comes off as more of a comic book villain. They need to change his attire for a start. Needs his 1999 gear back and he stops speaking.


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

WWE's definitely been thinking outside the box with their storylines lately. I think the guys have been watching a lot of horror movies.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

TOM MADISON said:


> Is this whole storyline between kane, dbry, brie ans steph cringeworthy??
> 
> ya


Not as cringworthy as Bray Wyatt singing 'Whole world in his hands'. 


Seriously, that something I would expect on some Sunday cable access channel show not from the company that once told us, 'you want mercy, take your ass to church!' . I keep asking myself what happened to that WWE.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Yo, my boy Ryback actually won a match.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

yes 3MB Match!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

So they can't show video from the prematch?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

BigEMartin said:


> the "Demon kane" stop


:lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Kane vs Wyatt? Anyone? lol


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

I fucking hate being right.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

uh oh


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

weeLC, love that match.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

More midget wrestling :lmao


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Lol now JBL starts selling what's in the ring


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

dat laugh


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

"Demon Kane" :ti


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

wwe never want to use named masked wrestlers but then turn existing guys into shitty masked unfunny wrestlers :/


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

Matadors are from Spain so why are they celebrating Cinco De Mayo a Mexican holiday?? Wwe logic


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

LOL 2 purto Ricans trying to pass as Mexican...who the hell is writing this shit


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Poor Primo and Epico


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

This is the first time in a while that I'm completely boring at Raw.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Cinco De Mayo party! Adam Rose appearance?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Yup they had to do this segment Happy Cinco De Mayo Everyone :lmao


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

This RAW is FUCKING TERRIBLE.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

WWE Jewniverse.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Aaahhh,so this is why Wrestling gets made fun of


----------



## James Bester (Aug 30, 2008)

Fuck this shit. How does this writing team still have jobs?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Jew-niverse = Only entertaining thing Los Matadores have and likely ever will do. Torito's twerking > All.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

WWE"Jew-Niverse"? That's something you don't hear every day.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Oh fuck off with this fucking shit, no one gives a flying cunt about Los Matadores,3MB or fucking midget wrestling.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Of all the mid carders, they give these motherfuckers promo time.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Shouldn't it be 3 and a half man band?


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

The ratings are now falling into a Sinkhole De Mayo.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Adam Rose should join 3MB :lol :lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

4MB


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)




----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)

PINATA! PINATA! PINATA!

:russo


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Adam Rose time?


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*cue Adam Rose*


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

aren't they a four man band now?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Here comes 3-and-a-half MB! :mark:


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Why is it not 4MB, now that there's 4 members?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

WHAT THE FUCK.
WHY? WHY?!


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Stop it fpalm


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo (Mar 30, 2014)

Here comes rose


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Heath Slater looks like Peppermint Patty in biker gear.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Stop.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Mexican rock stars don't exist, King?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Scotty Cuzz said:


> aren't they a four man band now?


3 and a half.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

This is beyond BRUTAL! What a terrible way to introduce Adam Rose as well - jobber already.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh listen to Jerry Lawler making fun of people's accents. What a nice guy.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

They must be holding all the maineventers off for hour three to combat the NBA play offs.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

How long have these fuckers been feuding? Fucking hell lol...same ol' shit week after week fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Oh dear God. This is absolutely stupid.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm dead inside.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Adam Rose - get in here!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Pathetic stuff


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I LOVE THIS FEUD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

JERRY! JERRY! JERRY! JERRY!

Tiny people punching each other is so funny


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

But there not Mexican


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Someone give me a cheese grater so I can scrape my eyes out.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

'Swoggle needs Rogaine.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

GOAT Slater


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Adam Rose, come save this segment.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Hey Vince do this in Chicago :vince3


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Segment of the Year


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The midgets are getting a better push than these 2 jobber teams


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

TAKE THIS WCW ASS TEAM OUT OF HERE


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Fuck.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

"The bull is mounting Hornswoggle!"

Sounds way too enthusiastic. :side:


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Can cesaro fuck these clowns up?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

What the is even going on :fpalm:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)




----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

Hornswaggle's come a long way. Remember the days when he used to be Finlay's little bastard? And lol at that kid in the front row who called him an idiot.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

James Bester said:


> Fuck this shit. How does this writing team still have jobs?












:vince$


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

I despise how much JBL sells this stuff


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

why was that segment better than last week's raw


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

the www and their pointless segments...smh


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Just beyond fucking tragic.


----------



## just_one (Jan 3, 2012)

GOREEEEEE GOOOORREEEEE


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> I'm dead inside.


My baby


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Well, that was lame


----------



## xRedx (Apr 4, 2014)

I cringe...


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Give me some Mike n Ikes son.


----------



## TheWK90 (Mar 10, 2014)

The one time the commentators try to sell a segment and its this one.


----------



## Spoot (May 4, 2014)

JBL is wonderful lmao


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

That was terrible. JBL couldn't even save the segment from sucking ass.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Calling it right now: Wee in a Cell match.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

No Adam Rose? I was hoping he'd crash the party :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

McIntyre on mic! FAP FAP FAP! [email protected], hahahahahahaha!


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

JBL just put El Torrito over more in that segment than any of the commentators ever have with anyone else on the roster.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I guess even Adam Rose couldn't even be bothered to come out to save that segment.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

WWE are incapable of doing foreign gimmicks without stereotyping.


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

I don't care if people think this is funny, that segment was steaming garbage. How has Raw been reduced to that. Amazing how far this show has fallen.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

TheWK90 said:


> The one time the commentators try to sell a segment and its this one.


this is so true! lmao


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

Hornswoggle with the stiffest punch of the evening.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Slater is awesome hahaha


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Good thing I was watch the end of the wizards game


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Cringy bullshit.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol Gotta love JBL!


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Waste of fucking time.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Wee Man Standing Match


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber :lol


----------



## Bavles (May 14, 2011)

So they're Puerto Ricans pretending to be Spaniards, celebrating a Mexican holday. Yeah, makes perfect sense.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

So Shield vs Wyatts, Kane/Bryan thing, Adam Rose and Barrett/Big E to go. This show is way too long man


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

WWE needs to stop involving Brie in his segments, she's not over with the crowd, and he doesn't need a crutch. I like Brie, as a person, from Total Divas, but she should only be used in a Bryan storyline very occasionally, not every damn week.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Well at least they've actually stopped Hornswoggle being that super annoying shit and now is actually being somewhat serious


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

That was as bad as a Bo dallas promo


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Bavles said:


> So they're Puerto Ricans pretending to be Spaniards, celebrating a Mexican holday. Yeah, makes perfect sense.


:lol


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

I was curious, so I looked it up. Daniel Bryan's last match on Raw was March 17th. It was the no DQ match with Orton and the show that finished with HHH beating him down.

It's been a while.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Bavles said:


> So they're Puerto Ricans pretending to be Spaniards, celebrating a Mexican holday. Yeah, makes perfect sense.



Well hey, most Americans think Mexicans = Spanish because they speak Spanish. #merika


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> Well at least they've actually stopped Hornswoggle being that super annoying shit and now is actually being somewhat serious


I agree. At least he isn't a leprechaun running around and actually has an arc now where he has an enemy and matches in the feud.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> I was curious, so I looked it up. Daniel Bryan's last match on Raw was March 17th. It was the no DQ match with Orton and the show that finished with HHH beating him down.
> 
> It's been a while.


Didn't he wrestle the night after wrestlemania on raw?


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

Loved that Payback promo with HHH!


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

I was a huge fan of the 3 hours idea, but after that crap, please bring back 2 hours RAW .


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

BOlieve.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

BOLIEVE


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Oh god, not another Bolieve vignette


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Bolieve!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

BO-LIEVE :lmao


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

This Bolieve stuff cracks me up


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

LANAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

You Gotta BOLIEVE also Kofi Jobbing to Rusev


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Rusev UGHHHHHHHH


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*YAS LANA YAAAAAS!*


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

dem legs


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

:yum::yum::yum:


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

I think blue is Lana's color. But Naked is the preferable state of dress.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

WHAT DOES RUSEV HAVE AGAINTS BLACK WRESTLERS!??


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Lana time.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

"Show the ass...............smile..........and done."


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Rusev next step: from total jobbers to champion jobbers.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

Does lana change clothes?


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Помните!

It's Rusev Crush Time.


----------



## MutableEarth (Nov 20, 2012)

Is it me, or is Rusev squashing all the black guys?


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

Wearing the same outfit from last night? Ewww.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Didn't he wrestle the night after wrestlemania on raw?


The "match" with HHH never started. He had a six man tag on Smackdown the next night and nothing on tv since.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Rusev? Damn, I thought Bo was coming out.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Turn around Lana.


----------



## TheWK90 (Mar 10, 2014)

A black jobber in the ring... that can only mean one thing...


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Maybe Kofi can make this match interesting.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

All of Rusev's squashes lately have been against black people......... interesting.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Kofi hasnt had a single trace of character development since his debut, except dropping the damn accent


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

I BOLIEVE in anaL Legs


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Lana :lenny

:lmao More Putin nonsense!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Rusev sure loves squashing black people for some reason.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Rusev is Donald Sterling's nephew.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Ugh USA chants go away


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Finally. Lana. OMG


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

Poutine again... lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Dem legs and dat ass :lenny


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Lana really playing up that kayfabe.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Putin>>>>>Obama


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Kofi, falling from grace since 2009.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

so forced


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Can't get much cheaper heat than this.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

They're really doing this?!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Vladimir Putin would make a good James Bond villain


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Putin heat. SNOWDEN HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Them fucking LEGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGS....LANA is YUMMY.......Gimme Gimme lol :lol


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I guess she is trying to get the crowd to start a USA chant?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Lana... mmm mmm mmm


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

You guys realise that the USA pumped billions into the Ukraine and overthrew a democratically elected government?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

What the hell? lol, this is just silly.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

WWE antagonising Russia. Vince vs Putin WM 31, book that shit.


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

LANA. #1 reason to watch Raw.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

So, he's just Rusev now?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

RUSEV has that "I'm going to destroy everything that you have loved in your life" theme :banderas


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao Why this Putin nonsense?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Putin :clap 

Cameron, Hague, Obama, McCain and other warmongers :no:


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

Dropped the Alexander?

Just like Cesaro.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

If I was in the audience, I would chant "Puuuuuuuuuuuuutiiiiiiiiin, Puuuuuuuuuutiiiiiiiiiin" just for the lol's.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Wait he's just 'Rusev' now? What is it with them cutting names


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

oh god pls stop, Snowden as well? :lmao


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

When she says no one's safe, she means black people.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Is she wearing the same outfit from yesterday


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

So this is the era of no first names?


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo (Mar 30, 2014)

Did they add putin to rusevs titantron?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

GTFO with this no first name shit.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Joseph92 said:


> I guess she is trying to get the crowd to start a USA chant?


Well she's about 8 years late, that crowd left after the UnAmericans disbanded.


----------



## Bambambryan (Aug 12, 2013)

Rusev can get some legit heat if they keep up this shitting on the US gimmick


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Just Rusev, now?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

I guess they dropped his first name....since last night?


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Albany has no clue who snowden God Damn our country is stupid


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

"I never give praise for Pootin/Putin."

Die in a fire.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

PU-TIN PU-TIN PU-TIN PU-TIN PU-TIN!!! 

Gotta admit its got a nice ring to it.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

That old guy checking out Lana's ass! lol


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Zigberg said:


> WWE antagonising Russia. Vince vs Putin WM 31, book that shit.


Putin's got black belts in Judo and ***** I think. Vince hasn't got a chance.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

is kofi the only current wrestler from another country that wasnt at one pt a stereotype of his home country?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Rusev doing some real foreign ish shit now.


----------



## Rustee (Jun 21, 2011)

RIP Kofi


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

is rusev a racist? he loves fighting black men


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Lana probably the most entertaining part of RAW to this point... for me


----------



## Bavles (May 14, 2011)

They should really stop him squashing the black guys. I'm predicting once Big E loses his rematch that he's next.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

What what what what? Rusev is Russian now? After shoving the BULGARIAN BRUTE down our throats ever since the Royal Rumble?

Fucking WWE loves to insult the fans' intelligence. I just....can't. :lmao


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Sheamus having a slumber party right about now


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

TJC93 said:


> Wait he's just 'Rusev' now? What is it with them cutting names


I look forward to the main event tonight, The vs Family


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

alejbr4 said:


> is kofi the only current wrestler from another country that wasnt at one pt a stereotype of his home country?


Worse, they ignored West Ghana and gave him a Jamaican accent! :lmao


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Remember when Kofi beat Randy Orton a couple months ago?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Keep the camera on Lana dammit!


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Lana's the best part about the last hour and a half...Best looking 'Woman', not 'Diva', since the 90's.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

I have a fucking Obama ad on WF just when this match airs.

Jesus Christ :lmao


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Rusev sucks so fucking bad it's not even funny.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Kofi trying to save the show.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

RUSEV making Donald Sterling proud.


----------



## Synax (Jul 3, 2013)

Big E watch out, you're next brotha


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

World's Best said:


> What what what what? Rusev is Russian now? After shoving the BULGARIAN BRUTE down our throats ever since the Royal Rumble?
> 
> Fucking WWE loves to insult the fans' intelligence. I just....can't. :lmao



No she said he resides in Russia not is Russian


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

lol so is Russev just gonna beat up black people


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Swerve us and let Kofi win! :lol


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

They actually have random pictures of Putin in his entrance video :lmao


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Bad For Business said:


> I look forward to the main event tonight, The vs Family


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Cole said Alexander.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Can't wait for Cena to bury this Rusev guy at Summerslam


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Angry foreigner squashes jobbers. So unique and original, WWE, you've got yourselves a future star there...


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Bambambryan said:


> Rusev can get some legit heat if they keep up this shitting on the US gimmick


They have to be careful, though. People are more sensitive now then years ago and all it takes is for one segment to go "too far" and really piss people off and lead to mass complaints causing WWE being forced to pull the plug.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

To be fair...i think Rusev alone sounds pretty good :millhouse


----------



## iKingAces (Feb 24, 2014)

I really hate this guys finisher move. Can we please change it?!


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

im curious, theresa slight chance that rusev has some family somewhere in ukraine, i wonder how he feels about this gimmick


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

It's a fucking camel clutch, not some fucking triangle hold or something.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Call what it is, Cole. A fucking camel clutch.


----------



## Bambambryan (Aug 12, 2013)

Rusev needs to do a better job applying the camel clutch, it's so sloppy. Doesn't even look like it's locked in.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Rusev squashing dem black wrestlers.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

So when is Rusev getting a legit feud?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Dat ass on Lana :lenny


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Kofi Kingston is considered a 'veteran' now?


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Is just Rusev now. WWE.com confirm it.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Synax said:


> Big E watch out, you're next brotha


:vick


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Rusev could get Muhammad Hassan heat and we wouldn't hear it cos his theme is LOUUDD


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Synax said:


> Big E watch out, you're next brotha


Nah, Titus is next.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

if Lana wanted to make out with you would u go for it?


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Vladimir Rusev, I mean Alexander Koslov, wait what's his name again?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

R-Truth
Xavier Woods
Kofi Keinston


Who's next on Rusev's squash a brotha list?


Titus O'Neal?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

WeeLC replay time!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

JBL: "Mother Russia is proud of this man tonight".

Why would they be? He is Bulgarian??


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

LOL. jbl was money during that match


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Rusev vs. Cesaro.

Book it!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I want to put Anal...err... Lana in the accolade and maker her humble.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Is this the longest Raw ever or what?


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

I want the iron shiek to do the camel clutch on rusev to make him humble.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> JBL: "Mother Russia is proud of this man tonight".
> 
> Why would they be? He is Bulgarian??


They're all the same dammit :vince


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I wish I could unsee that image of the 3 midget commentators


----------



## Synax (Jul 3, 2013)

watts63 said:


> Nah, Titus is next.



lol I forgot Titus, now if Young wasn't injured..


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Come on Adam Rose. Make your debut!


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

These are starting to eerily remind me of the Zack Ryder/Eve Torres segments.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> JBL: "Mother Russia is proud of this man tonight".
> 
> 
> 
> Why would they be? He is Bulgarian??



I guess he just decided to change his heritage right on the spot. They think the fans are completely braindead and would not notice such an *insignificant* change like that.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh no. :lmao


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

He's in da back


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*UH OH!*


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Yup better than netflix if you only like one specific type of entertainment.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

And suddenly a cameraman is in the car...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah I'm in a hurry but let me take 2 min to get into my car.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Kane is probably going to show up on the GPS


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

BUCKLE UP BRYAN


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I like how there is a camera set up in their car.


----------



## Tha Rassler (Dec 11, 2013)

Why is there a cameraman in DB's car?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Da fuck is the camera man doing in the back?


----------



## iKingAces (Feb 24, 2014)

What is this? A fucking horror movie? Fuck off with that jumping, Brie.


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

Stephanie is just annoying now. 



Get her off TV.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Steph :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Tremendous acting. :lmao


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

:lmao

I think someone in creative has been watching way too many horror films


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

At least in horror movies, a hot girl will usually get naked...


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

LOL, wtf


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol at Steph popping up and scaring them!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

"What the hell is a guy with a camera doing in my car?"


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Damn, if only Brie could drive....


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

what's with the lame horror story angle?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Don't tell me they're going to do a Brie kidnapping angle ... This sucks.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Does the WWE network show Arrested Development? No, so it's not better than Netflix


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Steph is doing an awesome job.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Is Bryan facing Adam Rose?


----------



## Masked4Kane (Dec 18, 2013)

Steph rules


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

I have seen better acting in pornos


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

This shit is hurting Bryan so bad.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

iKingAces said:


> What is this? A fucking horror movie? Fuck off with that jumping, Brie.


I jumped myself tbf


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Thuganomics said:


> And suddenly a cameraman is in the car...


There's a camera man everywhere, some are unmanned like the ones on top of our computer screens and smartphones.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

"Where to, Brie?"


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

where was DB and Brie going to take that camera man in the back seat


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

checkcola said:


> At least in horror movies, a hot girl will usually get naked...


A smarter crowd should chant "get your tits out" to Steph


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Hard to believe that kofi has been with the wwe since 2007


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

It's gonna take Brie the rest of the show to change the tire.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

witchblade000 said:


> Is Bryan facing Adam Rose?


Yes.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Man the cheesiness in this storyline is glorious :lmao :lmao. Fuck it, I'm just going to try and enjoy it.


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

Jesus is a really cool guy


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The WWE champion is running scared of Kane :austin3 he should be chasing Kane down, showing no fear.


----------



## SoNiC007 (Mar 13, 2014)

I think Bryan should have a affair with Steph. Would be golden!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> "What the hell is a guy with a camera doing in my car?"


:lmao


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

WrestleMania 30 on dvd and blu-ray? I can watch it on the Network and YouTube for free.


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

where is this all going..


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

STING IS THE CAMERA MAN

This better not all be leading to Kane giving Bryan some flowers.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

"Buckle up, Daniel!"


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

First it was Sheamus (O'Shaunessy), then Big E (Langston), then (Antonio) Cesaro and now (Alexander) Rusev. Apparently the WWE has an irrational fear of potentially good or already promising talents having full names. :vick

Rusev being billed from Russia just to use the Ukraine crisis for the sake of getting heat is also irritating, since it dumbs him down into a generic Soviet heel from yesteryear.


----------



## Bambambryan (Aug 12, 2013)

I like that Bryan is more serious and not bouncing around yelling yes but they really need to remove Brie from him Professionally. It just doesn't work, she's a pretty bad actor. Hopefully it's just with this Kane feud and isn't perminent.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

SoNiC007 said:


> I think Bryan should have a affair with Steph. Would be golden!


:lol and Brie goes crazy and becomes She-Kane! :russo


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

Good job to my homeboy Kofi and Steph is just so awesome tonight. :dance


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

SoNiC007 said:


> I think Bryan should have a affair with Steph. Would be golden!


Triple H would be a little suspicious if the baby came out with a goat face and a beard


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

The Ted commercial


----------



## xRedx (Apr 4, 2014)

Steph though :lol


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

just have Kane chokeslam Brie and that it. than set up a buried alive match at Payback


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Seriously, is this ANY different than the Ryder/Kane/Eve angle?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> First it was Sheamus (O'Shaunessy), then Big E (Langston), then (Antonio) Cesaro and now (Alexander) Rusev. Apparently the WWE has an irrational fear of potentially good or already promising talents having full names. :vick
> 
> Rusev being billed from Russia just to use the Ukraine crisis for the sake of getting heat is also irritating, since it dumbs him down into a generic Soviet heel from yesteryear.


He was pretty much that already so might as well go full bore.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Regarding Rusev it's incredibly ignorant and treats fans like morons to call him Bulgarian Brute one minute, and talk about Russian pride the next as it the two countries are the same.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Bryan-ADR doesn't get much better than that


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

ADR vs Bryan good match with a Kane interference


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Z. Kusano said:


> The WWE champion is running scared of Kane :austin3 he should be chasing Kane down, showing no fear.


Well, if it was Austin, he would have first stunned Stephanie for entering his locker-room. 

The whole premise of the show would have changed right there. :


----------



## Venus Gospel (Mar 28, 2014)

This Raw is terrible. fpalm


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Fuck off, Brie.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

The titles are bigger than him :lmao


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

:yes :yes :yes


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Bryan with the crowd though!


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Emotion Blur said:


> Seriously, is this ANY different than the Ryder/Kane/Eve angle?


Well Bryan hasn't been pushed off the stage in a wheelchair yet...


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

Has DB lost some support?


----------



## Bambambryan (Aug 12, 2013)

Lol king is actually retarted


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Emotion Blur said:


> Seriously, is this ANY different than the Ryder/Kane/Eve angle?


Well, Bryan is actually getting pussy. Other than that, no.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao Why is it always ADR?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:yes


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

LETS GO SHEAMUS! :lawler


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Del Rio about to lose on Cinco de Mayo. It's MLK Jr Day all over again.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Poor ADR with that "JOBBER" entrance :lol

This should be a good matchup


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

#FIREDELRIO


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

Kane interferes, chokeslams Brie, crap applause. Just have Kane smash Bryan over the head with a chair 10 times, ala Rock-Mick Foley Style.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

What Alberto Del Rio gets a title shot? What?

Oh cause it's Cinco De Mayo.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

If given time, this match should be terrific. But Kane fuckery awaits!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Bambambryan said:


> Lol king is actually retarted



Calling someone retarded then spelling the word retarded wrong.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Go fuck yourself, Brie. Bryan D doesn't need your Mr. Ed-looking ass taking up his spotlight.

And it's official: Alexander Rusev is now just Rusev because lelWWE (http://www.wwe.com/superstars/rusev)


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Brie is cute as fuck.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Del Rio about to lose on Cinco de Mayo. It's MLK Jr Day all over again.


post of the night


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

"Cinco Del Rio", he said.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

"It's Cinco Del Rio, MYGULL!" :jbl


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

"Cinco Del Rio" - What an idiot JBL can be. Isn't that '5th of the river'?


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

How long before the Big Red Demon interferes?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

BigEMartin said:


> Has DB lost some support?


No. Next!


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Brie seriously needs to be removed from this angle she's dragging it down with her horrible 'acting' skills. And lol at them acting like Kane is somehow dead and coming after Bryan Freddy Kruger style


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I don't care for Brie to be at ringside :-/


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Sitting through 3 hours of listening to JBL, Cole, and Lawler being the 3 worst commentators in the history of commentating deserves a reward. Good fucking grief. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

KuroNeko said:


> Brie is cute as fuck.


She has a beautiful smile


----------



## Bambambryan (Aug 12, 2013)

TJC93 said:


> Calling someone retarded then spelling the word retarded wrong.


Ahaha oh man I set myself up for that one


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Pretty Bella wearing red and black. Aw shit.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

The only thing dragging Bryan to hell is Brie and her shitty acting. Get her out of this fucking storyline.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Now he says, "Cinco Del Mayo".
:lol


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Nikki or Brie choose one to spend a night with.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

fpalm Even Cole is at it now.

'The Demon Kane' :cole3


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Kane should Kidnap Brie


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

KuroNeko said:


> Brie is cute as fuck.


Agreed totally. Very good looking woman, Bryan's a lucky man!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Daniel Bryan isn't over, only his name is?


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Can Brie being at ringside not become a regular thing, please. One of the best wrestlers in the world doesn't need a fucking valet :floyd1


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

I miss Del Rios cars.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

If I don't get to see Kane in Bryan's house stalking Brie at least once I am going to be pissed!


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

ADR is so undderrated


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> The only thing dragging Bryan to hell is Brie and her shitty acting. Get her out of this fucking storyline.



Brrrriiiieeeeemoooodddeeee.


Rooooooaaaaarrrrr.


----------



## djkhaled (Mar 30, 2014)

oh geez, this stupid Putin cheap heat bullshit... and the cringeworthy crowd yelling USA USA are just as bad


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

gaz0301 said:


> Regarding Rusev it's incredibly ignorant and treats fans like morons to call him Bulgarian Brute one minute, and talk about Russian pride the next as it the two countries are the same.


Exactly. The two countries aren't even that close together. It's just a cheap and terrible way to exploit the Ukraine situation


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Amber B said:


> Pretty Bella wearing red and black. Aw shit.


Brie to turn heel and tombstone Bryan on the announce table? She could probably pick him up...


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Go fuck yourself, Brie. Bryan D doesn't need your Mr. Ed-looking ass taking up his spotlight.
> 
> And it's official: Alexander Rusev is now just Rusev because lelWWE (http://www.wwe.com/superstars/rusev)



? lol you have to be kidding me


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bambambryan (Aug 12, 2013)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Nikki or Brie choose one to spend a night with.


Nikki play with her fake boobs


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> He was pretty much that already so might as well go full bore.


Except they actually put forth the effort not to go that route entirely (his entrance lighting using the colors of the Bulgarian flag and billing him from his legit homeland), which was a pleasant surprise. Now they've abandoned that within the span of only a month just because of the Ukraine crisis and being lazy fucks.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Boooooooooootch by Bryan :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## iKingAces (Feb 24, 2014)

I wish JBL would shut the hell up sometimes. Off his game? Because he tripped? Moron.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Agreed totally. Very good looking woman, Bryan's a lucky man!


She's def more attractive then her fake tit man face sister, but it doesn't mean much since she can't act or wrestle for shit.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Go fuck yourself, Brie. Bryan D doesn't need your Mr. Ed-looking ass taking up his spotlight.
> 
> And it's official: Alexander Rusev is now just Rusev because lelWWE (http://www.wwe.com/superstars/rusev)


What's wrong with Daniel Bryan having a ring valet?

Not to mention his wife. 


No one complains when Triple H has Stephanie at ringside.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Turnbuckle botch. I can only remember that happening once before.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Emotion Blur said:


> Seriously, is this ANY different than the Ryder/Kane/Eve angle?


Depends on whether Cena ends up stealing his "friends'" girlfriend or not.

He wants a bit of that Twin Magic. :cena3


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

xD7oom said:


> Boooooooooootch by Bryan :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


I think he's allowed a botch.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

xD7oom said:


> Boooooooooootch by Bryan :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


Once in a great while.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Nikki or Brie choose one to spend a night with.


I vote Twin Magic!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Brie Bella :yum:


----------



## James Bester (Aug 30, 2008)

"Bryan better finish this match and get out of here as quick as he can."

That's our top guy. That's the guy the commentators who represent the product are supposed to have so much faith in. Are they trying to obliterate Bryan's heat to no end? Notice he has not had a main event segment as champion. I like to consider myself one of the less picky fans, but it's really hard to stay silent when you see a carbon copy of CM Punk's second title reign playing out in front of you show by show. It'll take an awful lot to extinguish Bryan's reception but WWE's sure as hell busting their ass to do it.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Del Rio remembers when Brie and stank face Bella wanted some of dat aristocrat peen.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Brie bout to align her fine ass with Kane


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Never fails, anytime a heel mocks the yes chants, it makes me laugh


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

This reign might come out looking like Punk's, looking all cheesy and all with Bryan being "scared" of Kane. Smh this company.


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

Can they stop calling him Demon Kane?

They take away Cesaro and Rusev's first name but give one to Kane? Fuck off, WWE.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Del Rio trying to steal those yes chants... and Del Rio gets about as much heat as he's ever gotten. :lol


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

I wish a si chant gets started.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

"The Demon Kane"
"The Devil's favourite Demon"
:no:

Kane lost credibility a long time ago


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Depends on whether Cena ends up stealing his "friends'" girlfriend or not.
> 
> He wants a bit of that Twin Magic. :cena3


:ti


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

gamegenie said:


> What's wrong with Daniel Bryan having a ring valet?
> 
> Not to mention his wife.
> 
> ...


Clearly you missed the part where I said Brie looked like Mr. Ed. And I've got no beef with Steph being at ringside for HHH because:

1) She actually adds something to the match due to being a such a bitch
2) She actually looks pretty damn fine


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

This tweet on the app telling WWE to update their racism and stop making the Colon boys pretend to be Mexican is great :lol


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

He's still "The Big Red Machine" to me dammit!


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

He is the 'THE BIG RED MACHINE' FFS.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

xD7oom said:


> Boooooooooootch by Bryan :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


Yeah, because no one can botch ever.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Here we go - DEMON TIME!


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Depends on whether Cena ends up stealing his "friends'" girlfriend or not.
> 
> 
> 
> He wants a bit of that Twin Magic. :cena3



No way. He's all about loyalty and respect. He would never steal someone else's girl or cheat on his own. U craycray? :cena2


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

James Bester said:


> "Bryan better finish this match and get out of here as quick as he can."
> 
> That's our top guy. That's the guy the commentators who represent the product are supposed to have so much faith in. Are they trying to obliterate Bryan's heat to no end? Notice he has not had a main event segment as champion. I like to consider myself one of the less picky fans, but it's really hard to stay silent when you see a carbon copy of CM Punk's second title reign playing out in front of you show by show. It'll take an awful lot to extinguish Bryan's reception but WWE's sure as hell busting their ass to do it.


He main evented the PPV on Sunday, over the return of Evolution, after a decade long absense, and you know how ego maniacal Triple H is about things he had a major hand in. Meanwhile during Punk's reign, John Laurinaitis was main eventing over him. They've given Bryan a lot more benefit than they ever gave Punk. Who gives a fuck what goes on last on television? PPV is the real test and Bryan won the title in the main event and his first title defense was in the main event, Punk got neither luxury.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

ADR vs. Bryan would easily be a 4 star PPV match. :yum:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Brie's acting at ringside is just something else.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

OMG GERMAN SUPLEX PIN BOTCH


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Tonight is the night! Bright lights bright lights all kinds of lighhhhhhht tonight is the night!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Depends on whether Cena ends up stealing his "friends'" girlfriend or not.
> 
> He wants a bit of that Twin Magic. :cena3


Playing the role of Eve is Nikki Bella.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

That german was vicious.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Clearly you missed the part where I said Brie looked like Mr. Ed. And I've got no beef with Steph being at ringside for HHH because:
> 
> 1) She actually adds something to the match due to being a such a bitch
> 2) She actually looks pretty damn fine


If you think Brie Bella looks like Mr. Ed, 

What do you think Nicole Bass or TNA's ODB look like?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Del Rio doing his best Christian impression


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

I've just realised that there's been no Cena tonight.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow, did Del Rio forget to bridge the pin when he went for german suplex?


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

James Bester said:


> "Bryan better finish this match and get out of here as quick as he can."
> 
> That's our top guy. That's the guy the commentators who represent the product are supposed to have so much faith in. Are they trying to obliterate Bryan's heat to no end? Notice he has not had a main event segment as champion. I like to consider myself one of the less picky fans, but it's really hard to stay silent when you see a carbon copy of CM Punk's second title reign playing out in front of you show by show. It'll take an awful lot to extinguish Bryan's reception but WWE's sure as hell busting their ass to do it.


you might have a point.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

MTVDTH said:


> ADR vs. Bryan would easily be a 4 star PPV match. :yum:


Agreed completely. As far as in ring capabilities go, these two are the very top of the cream.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I remember when Del Rio was actually over... wrestling Batista


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:cole3: Hey Dub-Dub-Eee Universe! Download the app or the demon Kane will act like a demon and chokeslam you because he's a demon!

:lawler: I think they're chanting demon, Michael!

:jbl: WEE GODDESS AH BIG RED DEMON, MYGULL!

:selfie: Did we mention he's a demon?!? trolololololol :troll


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Please say Orton is facing Adam Rose so he can punt the bastard back to NXT to revert right back to Leo Kruger


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Tonight is the night! Bright lights bright lights all kinds of lighhhhhhht tonight is the night!


Move to the music, play the fucking music, move to the music, yeah (let's get it on)


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Why is the champ on in the jobber hour? Shouldn't he either start or finish the show? Shades of CM Punk...


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> I've just realised that there's been no Cena tonight.


:homer2
Thanks for jinxing it. If he shows up I'm coming for your ass.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol at Del Rio mocking Bryan looking so lost.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Is it possible for Daniel Bryan to be 100%? Seriously they overdo injuries with him so much.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Bryan's definitely looking a bit rusty in there.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Kane's pyro cans are on the ring posts... Just saying


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Omega_VIK said:


> Yeah, because no one can botch ever.


You will never say that if HHH or Batista botched a move, that's why I hate the IWC.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

FUcking JBL


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

JBL has turned into a fucking idiot. Thank you, WWE commentary.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

gamegenie said:


> Move to the music, play the fucking music, move to the music, yeah (let's get it on)


Everyone get on your feet, wave your hands, turn up the heat


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

I don't understand him takin the knee pad off for the kick lol.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

"Dont bring your wife to work." 

Thats it. JBL sucks worse than Lawler.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> Is it possible for Daniel Bryan to be 100%? Seriously they overdo injuries with him so much.


Not to mention other things that have happened recently


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Why does Del Rio pull down his knee pad when he goes for that kick?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

World's Best said:


> :homer2
> Thanks for jinxing it. If he shows up I'm coming for your ass.


:lol I'm guessing he'll pop up during the Shield/Wyatt main event to mess with Bray.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

The Demon Headmaster >>>>>>>>>>>> The Demon Kane


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Kane's pyro cans are on the ring posts... Just saying


Well i'll be damned you are right they are on the ring post so Kane is due lol


----------



## xRedx (Apr 4, 2014)

"Don't bring you wife to work." -JBL
"She works here, John." -Cole
Thank you, Cole but I don't like her at Bryan's hip all the time 24/7.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Holy fuck, did anybody else see the cutout of the Handsome Squidward Face in the crowd? :jay2


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

This match has been just about painfully awkward, Del Rio looks like he gives zero fucks.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

xD7oom said:


> You will never say that if HHH or Batista botched a move, that's why I hate the IWC.


Self-loathing is so sad.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Legasee said:


> Why does Del Rio pull down his knee pad when he goes for that kick?


Because it hurts more. Ask Naomi.


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

I like this goofy contingency plan The Authority has: if mere humans can't defeat Bryan, just sic a demon onto him.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Saw this on Facebook. Gave me a chuckle.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

This is actually a great match!


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> This match has been just about painfully awkward, Del Rio looks like he gives zero fucks.



Del Rio is a charisma void.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

sweet match, ADR is killing it


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Del rio pull your knee pad back up. No one likes seeing wrestlers bare knees


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

I know this is probably the most talked about thing online :lol

But holyshit Bryan is good in the ring!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

World's Best said:


> Del Rio is a charisma void.


Then he's doing his gimmick right, since many rich people are boring as fuck.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

xD7oom said:


> You will never say that if HHH or Batista botched a move, that's why I hate the IWC.


Sin Cara version 1.0 is the better comparison because he botched all the time and fairly got made fun of for it. I remember that report of Shield catching heat because one time they complained about Orton botching a move at a house show. Botches happen. And Bryan's botch didn't involve ADR. It was just Bryan being a little rusty.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

We always see Brie, but not Nikki anymore. I bet Nikki has been busy backstage lately or something... :cena5


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Del Rio is pale these days


----------



## TheWK90 (Mar 10, 2014)

"Flying goat!" Fuck JBL


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

This commentary is worse than dying


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Ok I was totally wrong, that God forsaken screeching!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Del rio pull your knee pad back up. No one likes seeing wrestlers bare knees


Can't disagree with this! :lol


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Kane Coming out


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

At least DB won the match before the bullshit with Kane starts.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

tapping out on Cinco De Mayo, that's got to fucking burn. 


DAMN. :lmao


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Dbry with the La Mistica.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

checkcola said:


> Daniel Bryan isn't over, only his name is?


only his chant is


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Great match overall I think, and damn that reversal into the yes lock was sweet!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Awesome head scissors to Yes lock by Bryan! :yes


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Liked this match.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Think Bries deaf now


----------



## James Bester (Aug 30, 2008)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> He main evented the PPV on Sunday, over the return of Evolution, after a decade long absense, and you know how ego maniacal Triple H is about things he had a major hand in. Meanwhile during Punk's reign, John Laurinaitis was main eventing over him. They've given Bryan a lot more benefit than they ever gave Punk. Who gives a fuck what goes on last on television? PPV is the real test and Bryan won the title in the main event and his first title defense was in the main event, Punk got neither luxury.


Ok, he main-evented the PPV and went over Kane... which WWE has done an amazing job of no-selling. Bryan was actually portrayed as trying to ride off with Brie to get away from the guy he legitimately beat last night.... I mean, how ridiculous is that? We're supposed to see this guy as THE MAN, and he chooses to run away with his wife at the advice of the woman who has tried to fuck him over for the past year. Don't forget last week how Brie called Steph a bitch while Bryan just sat there with an annoyed look on his face. 

And yeah, it's ok that Bryan doesn't go on last every show. You're right. But when they decide to show Bryan as being in basically a mid-card feud in the second hour of the show every week, naturally people aren't going to see him as a big deal. Disagree with me all you want, but the SAME thing happened with Punk.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Fine match. Good finish.

KANE!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So is Brie going to fall down again when Kane shows up?


----------



## iKingAces (Feb 24, 2014)

HERE comes the "DEMON"! fpalm


----------



## Poueff (Aug 18, 2010)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Except they actually put forth the effort not to go that route entirely (his entrance lighting using the colors of the Bulgarian flag and billing him from his legit homeland), which was a pleasant surprise. Now they've abandoned that within the span of only a month just because of the Ukraine crisis and being lazy fucks.




Watch as it develops even further into a War or something and Putin becomes the old evil dictator type we're all accustomed from Russia. It'd be like getting cheap heat by mentioning Stalin during the Cold War or putting a picture of fucking Hitler on the titantron and praising him like they did last night with Putin :lmao


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

:sadbron Again?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Solid match. Nice touch by Bryan D to use La Mistica and transition it into the crossface. :clap


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Here we go :lmao


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo (Mar 30, 2014)

how unexpected


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

"Buckle up, Daniel."


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

This shiet...


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Brie Bella has Eldorado level of acting ability and the cast of Eldorado were shit lol


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:lmao

Car won't start.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao And there's our hero, running like a scared girl.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

What a Pussy, haha...


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Dat car :lmao

Is so funny how bryan is the new cena.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

This is some Ryder/Eve shit :HA


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Oh no, dat acting.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

I can't even watch this.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

KANE!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Bryan booked as a coward...


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Kane is some mechanic


----------



## James Bester (Aug 30, 2008)

Hahahaha oh my God. They're making Bryan look like such a total bitch. This is ridiculous.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

'Where's The Demon?' :lawler


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This acting :lmao
I can't. I fucking can't :lmao
I just can't :lmao

I don't know anymore :lmoa


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

And the Oscar for best Actress goes to...


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

:lmao Holy shit :lmao


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Seriously that car looks like a new car, what do you mean it's not starting.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Half expected kane to pop out from under the hood. LOL THIS IS THE BEST THING EVER!!!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Why do they keep doing this shitty horror movie stuff with Kane? lol.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

"There's a wire unplugged" L O fucking L


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Brie acting :lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*VENGEANCE!!!!*


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Lol Brie, horrible acting with the screaming.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Lol this F grade horror movie shit.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Jesus Brie....


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Brie with them masterclass theatrics.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Those screams..


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Brie's screaming. :lol


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Would've been funny if DB popped the hood up and Kane was inside.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Your champion is a coward, ladies and gents. Where are the days of "If you want me to beat this big son of a bitch, gimme a hell yeah"

Also, Bries "acting" :lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Dem screams by Brie. :hayden3 :tyson


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Oh god please wwe can you get brie out of this storyline


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)




----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

LMAO this shit is ridiculous


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

brie is awful, that screaming awful


----------



## vfcorrea (Jan 2, 2014)

am I the only one laughing?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaniel!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

:lmao What the fuck is going on


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Kane isnt a Midget, How do you not see that Tall Fucker in the car?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Brie is fucking terrible, lmfao.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Lmaoo


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

This is unbearable


----------



## xRedx (Apr 4, 2014)

:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## TheWK90 (Mar 10, 2014)

Brie sucks... and I'm not just talking about DB's netherparts.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

This is so awkward :lmao


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

:lmao


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Oh my god Bries screaming is literally the most horrendous thing I have ever heard lmfao

:jordan5


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Lmao.... this is fucking gooft.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Great match followed by a retarrrrded segment.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Dear God Brie SHUT THE FUCK UP YOU HARPIE PLS


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Holy shit that noise :lmao


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*HOLY FuCK..BRIE's Screaming is fucking horrible!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

THE CRINGE.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

MY FUCKING SIDES :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Shut her the FUCK UP!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Oscar-worthy screams! Danieeeeeel! :lmao


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

OH BA GAWD HE'S DEAD


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ugh........................


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Jesus this sucks.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Brie, drive that car yourself and fucking bounce.
The screams :lmao
I just :lmao


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

OMG Brie :lol


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

So much fuckery.

So.

Much.

Fuckery.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Bryan sohulda threw that thing in reverse lol but no.......


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Brie's howling...I just can't.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

This is BEYOND TERRIBLE! LMFAO!


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

I really pray to god that Kane tombstones that bitch and writes her off permanently


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

OMG THE CARS NOT STARTING. DONT LEAVE HER ALONE DANIEL. OMFG HES IN THE BACK. OHHHH SHIIITTTTT. 


I've never seen this ever before. Raw is innovation.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

MY EARS


----------



## SuperDanielBryan (Mar 23, 2014)

Wow. That was horrible.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao THIS IS SO FUCKING STUPID


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

What am I watching?


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

Good guy Bryan checking on Kane :lmao


----------



## iKingAces (Feb 24, 2014)

Fuck off with this horrible acting. Never do movies, Brie! EVER!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Holy fuck, that was horrible. :lmao


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

For your Oscar consideration, ladies and gentlemen...


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I had to mute this


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The screaming is OTT

Kane going all Jason Voorhees


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

DashingRKO said:


> This is some Ryder/Eve shit :HA


Yep, it's pretty much a retread of it. :duck


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WWE Creative is the fucking worst.


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

Kane is just a joke at this point.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

HELL OF AN ACTRESS! LMFAO


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> *HOLY FuCK..BRIE's Screaming is fucking horrible!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


*Say that to her face!*


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Is Brie screaming in terror or having an orgasm? :lmao


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Brie's screaming. :lmao


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

I don't even know where to begin :ti

Just fucking end this storyline now :lmao


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Bad For Business said:


> Your champion is a coward, ladies and gents. Where are the days of "If you want me to beat this big son of a bitch, gimme a hell yeah" this
> 
> Also, Bries "acting" :lmao






Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

the fuck did i just watch


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Shit, to say that was awful would be an understatement.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

he's like michael myers. stfu bad news bella.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

they are trying to ruin bryan, i can't think of any other explanation for this. fpalm.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

If there is a god, and he is just, he will get Brie Bella the fuck away from Bryan on-screen.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

I really hate wrestling sometimes

:ti
Dat Micheal Myers spot


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

That was awful. Lmao


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

such terror

much evil

so demon

very scare

wow

:maury


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

She can't even scream with feeling? Wow


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Nothing wwe has ever made me laugh this hard hahaha


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

LMAO Brie was literally was getting tired by screaming.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol Funniest segment in years.


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm getting some deja vu from this. Probably the funniest segment this year so far.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Brie's screaming :StephenA Please STFU!!!


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

'AHHHHHHHHHHHH AHHHHHHHHHHHH AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH DANIEL AHHHHHHHHH AHHHHHHHHHH AHHHHHHHHH"

-Brie


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Daniel Bryan to be buried in a shroud of screams.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

So this is what Daniel Bryan's title reign is gonna be like huh


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

Brie needs to go. Stay on Total Divas.


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

AHHHHHHHHH DANIEL AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH DANIEL AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Brie's fucking screaming woke me up. 

What a bitch.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Kane needs to retire while there is something... anything left of his career. Just having him around tempts the writers to craft this fakery.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

DashingRKO said:


> This is some Ryder/Eve shit :HA


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

I've seen people call Brie's acting horrible, well today I just witnessed that horrible acting fpalm 

Bryan's reign has been absolutely terrible. Still early, I hope it improves.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Ok I was totally wrong about Brie selling and I hope I never hear that God forsaken screeching again.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

The True Believer said:


> Is Brie screaming in terror or having an orgasm? :lmao


We know she's not having an orgasm because she ain't screaming YES


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Kane's death pose and the fact it was just a 2 feet fall.

Good grief WWE.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao Give that woman an oscar NOW!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Fucking Brie, screams like shit!!! :floyd1


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

I don't know what's worse, Brie's screaming, how thick she acts or how helpless she appears.

Shut up and open your car door instead of sitting there like an idiot.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Marcos 25063 said:


> 'AHHHHHHHHHHHH AHHHHHHHHHHHH AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH DANIEL AHHHHHHHHH AHHHHHHHHHH AHHHHHHHHH"
> 
> -Brie


Hahahaha


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

What a horrible segment, the American dragon is more like an American poodle.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

JhnCna619 said:


> What am I watching?


Friday 13th Part 6: Jason Lives, by the looks of it.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Brie went to the Kanellis school of acting.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

"Ahhh, ahhh, Daaaaanielllllllll! Ahhhhhhh!" WTF?!


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

?? That was horrible 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

Brie shut the fuck up


----------



## Bavles (May 14, 2011)

I don't think this is the way they should go about things. The Face shouldn't be running away from the heel.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

How can anyone be afraid of this Kane?


It's the Super hero looking Kane that teamed up with Hurricane and Rosey, only worse as this Kane's mask is uglier it has hair attached to it cause Kane can't grow his hair.


----------



## the_final_task82 (Jun 26, 2011)

"... But I'm a fucking *demon*..."


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

The segment was fine, Brie screaming was not. Get her the fuck out of this angle and put her back with shit diva spots


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo (Mar 30, 2014)

For fucks sake no more Brie please, her looks can only do so much for her shitty acting


----------



## cyrus_cesar (Jan 30, 2012)

That reminded me of the Eminem Parking Lot skit, mixed with Michael Myers and Marlon Wayans screaming


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*putting in ear plugs in because of Brie screaming*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

How about that DEL RIO main event run :lol :lol


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I feel bad for shitting on Brie for her on screen performances as much as I do, but I'll be fucked if I wasn't just given a golden ticket to rag on her for the rest of her WWE career.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

I uh have no words except STFU Brie your acting skills are killing the damn angle:sadpanda


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

That reminded me of when Undertaker kidnapped Teddy Long in his limo.


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

wow, those screams.... so bad.

and I swear I've seen this exact same angle before..


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Brie just beat out Lysa Arryn in this weeks screaming contest.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Catsaregreat said:


> So this is what Daniel Bryan's title reign is gonna be like huh


:hunter

BEST. FOR. BUSINESS. 

:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

That was terrible, Kane segments in a PG environment don't really work.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Ok WWE have to legitimately be trying to bury Bryan's popularity, this is just ridiculous :lol.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Kane is so good at planning attacks but is fucking useless at executing then.

Guy should have legit smashed her head 20 times off the dashboard for them screams


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

gaz0301 said:


> I don't know what's worse, Brie's screaming, how thick she acts or how helpless she appears.
> 
> Shut up and open your car door instead of sitting there like an idiot.


Best part was the pattycake hands she was giving Kane while he was trying to grab her. Yes, that's going to stop him.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

What a segment :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

What can be said about that? Awful. Hilarious unintentionally but absolute bullshit writing and acting.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

isnt brie a wrestler? couldnt she at least kick kane in the back of the knee or something?


----------



## SuperDanielBryan (Mar 23, 2014)

That was cool how John Cena got away in the car. Oh, that's Daniel Bryan? whoops.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

this kane/bryan feud is awesome. what is everyone complaining about? brie's acting? this is rasslin damnit!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

So on RAW June 2nd, Daniel Bryan will team up with John Cena to battle the Wyatt Family and Randy Orton. 

Why does WWE reveal the matches when they come to your area?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

I love Brie's acting skills.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Hey the segment wasn't bad. I missed some of that backstage drama. What ruined it was Brie's and Bryan's acting. Mostly Brie's.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

And we wonder why people laugh at us for liking wrestling. A real fucking mystery indeed.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Come on! Where's Adam Rose.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

After that segment, only one thing comes to mind:

Save_Us.Adam-Rose


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

The party bus doesn't get any beer or strippers? Lame.


----------



## Omega Creed (Jun 6, 2006)

goodness that screaming was so damn horrible


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Brie is such a freaking terrible actress. Wow.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

TJC93 said:


> Kane is so good at planning attacks but is fucking useless at executing then.
> 
> Guy should have legit smashed her head 20 times off the dashboard for them screams


lmao right? He's like a scooby doo villian with all these shitty ass schemes.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

ADAM ROSEEE :talk


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

This was some C Rated SyFy Movie stuff


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Just future endeavor this Adam cunt already. Hes gonna be useless after a month anyway. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SparklingRoyalty (Feb 12, 2014)

While I do root for Brie (and her sister), that segment was horrendous and she was 85% of the reason why with that "screaming." I wish she would realize she needs to take some acting classes bc if she can improve her ring skills, then certainly she can improve that.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

gamegenie said:


> So on RAW June 2nd, Daniel Bryan will team up with John Cena to battle the Wyatt Family and Randy Orton.
> 
> Why does WWE reveal the matches when they come to your area?


Because it's a dark match.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Great a fucking replay


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

gamegenie said:


> So on RAW June 2nd, Daniel Bryan will team up with John Cena to battle the Wyatt Family and Randy Orton.
> 
> Why does WWE reveal the matches when they come to your area?


Lol wonder if Bray will let Randy join in their wacky entrance for hilarity


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

SP103 said:


> The party bus doesn't get any beer or strippers? Lame.



That's not PG, dude. :grande


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Why did Dbry close the front door? LOLOLOL


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

TJC93 said:


> Kane is so good at planning attacks but is fucking useless at executing then.
> 
> Guy should have legit smashed her head 20 times off the dashboard for them screams


Kane is f*cking Fred from scooby doo.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

The True Believer said:


> Is Brie screaming in terror or having an orgasm? :lmao


Its been along time since I saw Porky's, but anyone remember "Lassie" in it?


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

If she doesn't get Tombstoned at some point, I'll be really disappointed.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

Holy shit there's still an hour left? Raw's going by so slow tonight.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HHHbkDX said:


> Just future endeavor this Adam cunt already. Hes gonna be useless after a month anyway.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I have a feeling he'll be a joke like 3MB, you're prolly right LOL

Isn't this joker Rose supposed to debut tonight?!?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

'Can anything stop Kane' 

Maybe that loss last night


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Time for some Bad News :barrett


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

hng13 said:


> lmao right? He's like a *scooby doo villian* with all these shitty ass schemes.


I think you nailed it! :lol


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Finally save us BNB!!!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Time for some Bad News! :barrett


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Anyone got a video of Big E's GOAT press conference on the post show yesterday?


----------



## Four Winds (Mar 25, 2014)

TJC93 said:


> Kane is so good at planning attacks but is fucking useless at executing then.
> 
> Guy should have legit smashed her head 20 times off the dashboard for them screams


So Kane is WWE's Wile E. Coyote?


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Turn Big E heel please


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

WHats with Big e and baby powder?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Why do this rematch when they know they aren't going to give the belt back to Big E. Just a waste of time. 


I guess Next week Sheamus will defend his new US title against Dean Ambrose.


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

Kane needs his 1999 attire back so he can just terrorise the whole roster. Surely they could find a solution to the breathing problems he had with his full mask


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

IM AFRAID IVE GOT SOME BAD NEWSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

God that Big E pop is deafening. 

Serously though, he should tag with ZiggledyPiggledy again.


----------



## Barbequegirl (Jan 24, 2013)

Big E looks naked without the title.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Brie was all like


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Brie exposing herself as a nothing talent. 

:lol at people still trying to sell the twins as some top female talents.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Here comes Big E - the worst theme ever :lol


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I have to admit, I really dig the cape.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Ya'll over here pretending this storyline isn't absolutely garbage all cause DB is involved :maury


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I think Barrett has some good news for us. He's the IC Champion!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Barrett has moved from the jobber hour to the main event hour, progress.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Bad news!!!!................. JBL :lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Here comes mah big homeh Big E. Seeing as how Sheamus is the new U.S. Champ and rumored to be turning heel, I can see him challenging the ginger snap for the belt.

NEW IC CHAMP!


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

Alright Big E and Barrett, should be good.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Pyros = Huge push.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Yeah Barrett still isn't over. "BAD NEWS" is all


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo (Mar 30, 2014)

Deformed slobs? fucking lol


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Please let Barrett lose. I will die laughing


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

This raw completely sucked. I can't even watch.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

that was beyond bad. she's gonna(and has already) kill his popularity, one week at a time.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Barbequegirl said:


> Big E looks naked without the title.


Agreed totally, his overall look feels off without the belt.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

What the fuck is the point of BNB? He comes out to weird music, then a Game Of Thrones robe, then spits out boring shit like he's the fart reject rolltape of TMZ. Oh then he gets in the ring and sucks.

WWE.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

That wasn't really news though. That's was more like a musing coupled with an assertion....or something.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Barrett points at the kids and the audience and calls them deformed slobs ....... lol


----------



## iKingAces (Feb 24, 2014)

Why does WWE continue to give this guy a microphone? Stop! They're (WWE) in serious need of some better writers.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Ya'll over here pretending this storyline isn't absolutely garbage all cause DB is involved :maury


I think everyone is pretty much shitting on DB/Kane right now except for the three delusional Kane fans left.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

If Barrett loses the title he just won, i'll laugh...but be disappointed :lol


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Oscirus said:


> WHats with Big e and baby powder?


My guess is it goes along with the power lifting gimmick. Powerlifters chalk up their hands to keep from tearing their callouses and to help with grip.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

wow look at that
WWE remembers rematches for title losses


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

shutupchico said:


> that was beyond bad. she's gonna(and has already) kill his popularity, one week at a time.


Another reason why marriage is overrated


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

"I'm afraid I've got some baaaad Neeewwws"

"Yes!" :jbl

I don't know why I found this so amusing lol


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

TromaDogg said:


> Friday 13th Part 6: Jason Lives, by the looks of it.


To be fair, that _is_ one of the more entertaining entries in the series.


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

gamegenie said:


> So on RAW June 2nd, Daniel Bryan will team up with John Cena to battle the Wyatt Family and Randy Orton.
> 
> Why does WWE reveal the matches when they come to your area?



Last show I went to they changed the lineup several times and it still wasn't the card that was last advertised. Cena was supposed to be there but he was out saving the WWE universe in outer space.

If the Wyatts joing up with the authority the writers have no concept of the character unless they are turning him face soon when he defies them.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Here we go, I don't expect this match to go too long.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wow just realized the united kingdom has 3 of the 5 titles right now.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheWK90 (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm glad to see the IC Title is back where it belongs.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Ya'll over here pretending this storyline isn't absolutely garbage all cause DB is involved :maury


Have you read a single post in this thread?


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

gaz0301 said:


> "I'm afraid I've got some baaaad Neeewwws"
> 
> "Yes!" :jbl
> 
> I don't know why I found this so amusing lol


not gonna lie, I giggled a little bit when I heard that too lol. so awkward.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Bad News Barrett picking up!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The Raw after a PPV we are guaranteed at least 1 rematch


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Man BNB is over.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Am I hearing a "Bad News Barrett" chant? :mark:


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

finalnight said:


> Wow just realized the united kingdom has 3 of the 5 titles right now.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Except Sheamus is Irish not English


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

BNB insults the entire fucking audience and they still chant for him.

:ti


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

I love the new 'no face or heel' thing. I feel it should be said.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

That running elbow drop off the apron = Bad News Bang! Bang! Barrett.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Bad News Barrett chants picking up!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Barrett working some classic Cactus Jack into his moveset.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Hope Barrett beats him clean so he can move on. Not really interested in seeing this feud drag out.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Will Barrett lose the IC title to Kurt Axel again this year like he did last year.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: 5/5 Monday Night Raw: Extreme Fallo*



Reaper Jones said:


> This raw completely sucked. I can't even watch.


You mean Extreme Rules sucked, RAW is great so far.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Bryan's own wife is going to destroy his popularity.

:trips really is the master.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

LlamaFromTheCongo said:


> Deformed slobs? fucking lol


Gelatinous tapeworms > Deformed slobs.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

finalnight said:


> Wow just realized the united kingdom has 3 of the 5 titles right now.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


2 actually


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

finalnight said:


> Wow just realized the united kingdom has 3 of the 5 titles right now.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:stupid:


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Big E playing big time Cena-levels baby face here. No offense at all damn


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo (Mar 30, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Gelatinous tapeworms > Deformed slobs.


When did he say that? That's pretty funny


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Looks like we're still having trouble understanding that Sheamus is Irish...


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

finalnight said:


> Wow just realized the united kingdom has 3 of the 5 titles right now.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Thats a deep troll pull. Well done.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Gelatinous tapeworms > Deformed slobs.


:lol Remember that one kid who had a sign out saying "I'm a parasite" during a Jericho promo?


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

LlamaFromTheCongo said:


> When did he say that? That's pretty funny



He's saying Jericho slays BNB on the mic for insults toward the audience.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I keep falling asleep blah, please tell me Adam hasn't appeared yet?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Oakue said:


> Bryan's own wife is going to destroy his popularity.
> 
> :trips really is the master.


I don't why because Stephanie was far more annoying in her earlier years. People today either don't know or just forgotten.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Yeah Ireland is split into 2, one the UK owns the other half is Irish and trust me the sole Irish part HATES the UK for obvious reasons that are covered by the "The Troubles" entry of wiki *Thumbs up*


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Oh thanks JBL for showing us how much you know about other sports


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Y2-Jerk said:


> I keep falling asleep blah, please tell me Adam hasn't appeared yet?


He hasn't.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Here comes mah big homeh Big E. Seeing as how Sheamus is the new U.S. Champ and rumored to be turning heel, I can see him challenging the ginger snap for the belt.
> 
> NEW IC CHAMP!


Another heel turn?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Big E finally picking up some offense!


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

JohnCooley said:


> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yes I hate when my favorite wrestlers just run away and go home such bad booking. Making him look weak and cowardly for running away instead of staying in the company I mean arena and fighting for what he believes.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Y2-Jerk said:


> I keep falling asleep blah, please tell me Adam hasn't appeared yet?


It's okay. He hasn't appear yet. You can go back to sleep.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Would they really give Big E the title back just 1 day after losing it? I know they did it with Miz


----------



## SoNiC007 (Mar 13, 2014)

British sports lol snooker World champion!


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Oakue said:


> Bryan's own wife is going to destroy his popularity.
> 
> :trips really is the master.


He's just a fad, it's inevitable.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh my God, they are having the exact same match they had last night. I mean like move for move. The same match.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Y2-Jerk said:


> I keep falling asleep blah, please tell me Adam hasn't appeared yet?


He'll probably appear during Shield/Wyatts and clear the ring...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

#ZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Hope the Exotic Express comes out on the stage and the party exits the bus and walk to the ring, when match is over they go back on the bus and bus leaves the stage


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

gamegenie said:


> I don't why because Stephanie was far more annoying in her earlier years. People today either don't know or just forgotten.


Difference is Steph was a heel. Brie is supposed to be the concerned wife of the big time babyface. And it is coming off ridiculous.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Bad News Bullhammer!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

TJC93 said:


> Oh thanks JBL for showing us how much you know about other sports


:lol Every single week!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

TripleG said:


> Oh my God, they are having the exact same match they had last night. I mean like move for move. The same match.


Yep :allen1


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

LlamaFromTheCongo said:


> When did he say that? That's pretty funny


"Gelatinous tapeworms" was actually a catchphrase used by Jericho during his monotone voice, suit and tie wearing heel run a few years back.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

I swear to God, Brie is gonna bring down Bryan's momentum


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Pretty cool spot by Big E.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

mattheel said:


> He'll probably appear during Shield/Wyatts and clear the ring...


please let this happen just to see the forum rage....


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

BULL-HAMMMMAH! :jbl


----------



## SuperDanielBryan (Mar 23, 2014)

latinoheat4life2 said:


> He's just a fad, it's inevitable.


Careful.. fanboys might give you a bad rep.. :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Cmon Barret. Win and get this shit over with.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

JBL is such a bad commentator now. Cole and King have slowly been dragging him down to their level over these past couple of years.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

COME ON!!! :barrett


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

BNB FTW!!!!!!!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Straps down! Tits out!

BULL-HAMMAH! :jbl


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Puroresu announcer: BUUULLL HAAAAAMMMMMAAAAAHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

WOI BARREH


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Can't they just go back to calling him Wade Barrett?


Edit: With WWE's naming policy, this time next week he'll just be Barrett


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Wow, a heel actually cheating to win? How about that.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Some Bad News there for Big E. :barrett


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Can the commentators stop acting as if "Bad news" is a first name or something. Just call him Barrett.

Not sure why it bugs me so much.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wow...Wade wins 2 in a row!?!?! lol


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Breaking news?????!!!!!!!!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

So - where is Mr. John Cena tonight? Interfere and clear the ring during the Shield/Wyatts main event?


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Cena ain't even on the show. Reduced to Main Event :lmao


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Oakue said:


> Difference is Steph was a heel. Brie is supposed to be the concerned wife of the big time babyface. And it is coming off ridiculous.


No, she wasn't. When Steph first showed up on screen she was a sympathetic face. And she was REALLY bad at it. Eventually she turned heel and was REALLY bad at it. In my opinion, now Steph is one of the best heels on the roster. Give Brie time. It's not like they've given her anything real to do for the last five years.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Cena's response on Main Event :lol


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Simply Flawless said:


> Yeah Ireland is split into 2, one the UK owns the other half is Irish and trust me the sole Irish part HATES the UK for obvious reasons that are covered by the "The Troubles" entry of wiki *Thumbs up*


No, Northern Ireland is 6 counties from 32. The troubles refers to the war in the North.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Damn, Cena on Main Event?


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Thank God, :cena3 is not on tonight! :mark:

I agree Lawler, that's some good news for us tonight.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

MAIN EVENT A MUST-WATCH NOW


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I believe Big E out wrestled Bad News Barrett in this match. But since it was a predetermined job match, it comes off looking like garbage after all those slams Big E took and delivered to be taken down by a single closed fist clothesline finisher.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

So wait. WWE did the smart thing of using its other events to handle the separate storylines....but they don't use the extra time they buy themselves to boost their talent on RAW? *sigh*.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Midnight Rocker said:


> So - where is Mr. John Cena tonight? Interfere and clear the ring during the Shield/Wyatts main event?


Shield will stand tall with their 'good friend' John Cena


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Now that Big E lost, He'll be Fed to Rusev


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Simply Flawless said:


> Except Sheamus is Irish not English


Whoops, for some reason I thought he was from Belfast.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Cena demoted to main event lolololololol :lel :ti :lol :lmao


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

OH MY GOD - MAIN EVENT IS MUST SEE TV NOW! :lol


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Midnight Rocker said:


> So - where is Mr. John Cena tonight? Interfere and clear the ring during the Shield/Wyatts main event?


He'll probably just show up at the end. Cena vs Wyatt was advertised as the dark match after RAW goes off-air, as well.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> Yeah Ireland is split into 2, one the UK owns the *other half* is Irish and trust me the sole Irish part HATES the UK for obvious reasons that are covered by the "The Troubles" entry of wiki *Thumbs up*


Hate to go off-topic in this thread but most good Irish people don't really care, it's only the old, bitter, grey-haired guys who either live in Northern Ireland and some border counties.

That other half is Northern Ireland, proud to call my country.

____

Back on topic, what was the last match?


----------



## iKingAces (Feb 24, 2014)

Adam Rose next? :mark:


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Revil Fox said:


> No, she wasn't. When Steph first showed up on screen she was a sympathetic face. And she was REALLY bad at it. Eventually she turned heel and was REALLY bad at it. In my opinion, now Steph is one of the best heels on the roster. Give Brie time. It's not like they've given her anything real to do for the last five years.


The art of a horror movie scream queen, the degree of difficulty is actually very understated


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

:cena3 on Main Event That Jobber life lol


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

checkcola said:


> Shield will stand tall with their 'good friend' John Cena


Prepare for un-marking...


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Adam Rose next, then Shield/Wyatts I assume.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Is it time for the Rosebuds to mark and the party pooper Lemons to cringe?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

The wwe has got to stop title rematches the night after a ppv


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Hope to God this Adam Rose guy is next, interested to see what he's all about.

Partying one would assume.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

LateTrain27 said:


> Is it time for the Rosebuds to mark and the party pooper Lemons to cringe?


:mark:


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

SideTableDrawer said:


> Hope to God this Adam Rose guy is next, interested to see what he's all about.



Yeah, we've never seen music gimmicks before

Lez see... Jeff Jarret? Sucks. Disco Inferno? Sucks. Tons of Funk? Sucks. Fandango? Sucks. 3MB? Sucks.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

GIVE ME SOME ROSE


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

SideTableDrawer said:


> Hope to God this Adam Rose guy is next, interested to see what he's all about.
> 
> Partying one would assume.


Interesting thought. My first assumption was that he was about fishing.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

I can't imagine this forum if Cena comes running to clear the ring and end the show :lmao


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Mr. T...:lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

World's Best said:


> Yeah, we've never seen music gimmicks before
> 
> Lez see... Jeff Jarret? Sucks. Disco Inferno? Sucks. Tons of Funk? Sucks. Fandango? Sucks. 3MB? Sucks.


He is basically a rock version of Health Slater, why didn't they just give him that gimmick and let Leo Krugar keep that gimmick


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

:lmao Mr.T


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I know I say this every week, but I think I'd rather have testicle cancer than every watch that Christie Knows Best shit.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

:lol


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

:lmao 

OH MY GOD THEY'RE DOING THIS.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Oh God this is gold.

THIS IS FUCKING GOLD :lmao


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

They're actually using the Mr T speech :lmao


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Oh wow WWE is trolling, lol.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Damn, they can't let it go.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Nooooooo Mr T


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Wow, this is fucked up.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Mr T and his mother.

:lol :lol :lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

WWE ain't shit for this. Holy fuck :lmao
Oh my god.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Ultimate Warrior is gorilla pressing Mr T's Mama in Hell right now.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

:lol


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

mothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermother


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Letting Mr. T endorse Mother's Day! 

Fucking lol...I feel bad for T though. It feels like they are making fun of him.


----------



## xRedx (Apr 4, 2014)

Mr T. :lol.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

By my estimate, we've still got 3 matches, we'll have either Rose or Dallas debuting, a divas match and then the Main event


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Mr. T's hall of fame speech! :lmao


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

WTF is this


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

They're wrong for this :lmao


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

the fuck is this


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

This fucking raw
:ti

God damn you vince


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Mr. T gonna pity this


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Vince is the biggest fucking asshole and gives no fucks


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh my fucking god. I can't breathe :lmao


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Needs more autotune imo....


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Are you....shitting me??


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I feel ashamed I somehow didn't see this coming :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

No wonder they had to cut off Mr T from his acceptance speech. LOL


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Mr T with that dirty beatz....yes beatz with a z.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

SideTableDrawer said:


> Hope to God this Adam Rose guy is next, interested to see what he's all about.
> 
> Partying one would assume.


Were the vignettes shown every week enough to see who this guy is?


I seriously miss the days when WWE didn't spoil their surprises so much. 



Back in the day, I remember having no idea what Y2J stood for till the day the titantron interrupted the The Rock and it said "JERICHO". 


That's how good reveals work.


We already know what Adam Rose is, no surprise there, so I don't see why you're anxiously hyped.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Uh oh, WWE is burning them bridges. 

Mr T about to go off on Twitter.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Yooooooooooooo I can't right now :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

This is embarrassing


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Greatest song ever right here :clap


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

Damn wwe this is messed :side:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao :lmao :lmao this is gold


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

:lmao :ti :duck :maury :haha


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

so disrespectful to Mr. T's HOF speech. using brodus clay's momma's. get the hell outta here. :lol


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

:lol, Vince taking the shit out of Mr. T.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

LMAO


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

I love my momma.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> He is basically a rock version of Health Slater, why didn't they just give him that gimmick and let Leo Krugar keep that gimmick



Leo Kruger would have had a better chance of survival with his previous gimmick.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Hahaha wtf is this :lol


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

FUCKING LEL.

10/10 SEGEMENT OF THE NIGHT


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

They are fucking wrong for that. :lmao


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

World's Best said:


> Yeah, we've never seen music gimmicks before
> 
> Lez see... Jeff Jarret? Sucks. Disco Inferno? Sucks. Tons of Funk? Sucks. Fandango? Sucks. 3MB? Sucks.


Woah, don't insult the Holy one. Disco Inferno was bigger than steve austin lol.

Swagger getting buried by Rose???


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*sigh* I pity the fool


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Happy Mother's Day FOOLS!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

I can't Why WWE Why?


----------



## Venus Gospel (Mar 28, 2014)

What the fuck? :lmao


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

Lmao Cena on Main Event now. I will give the WWE some credit they are trying to get people to watch Main Event. Problem is though that people won't tune in for some Cena promo. A Cena match? Maybe. Undertaker had a promo on main event and no one watched it either


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Swagger to lose to Adam Rose? :lmao


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Swagger jobbing to Adam Rose?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Gotta say, I feel a little bad about this. Poor T, he was being totally genuine and seemed proud of his speech.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Nice way to twist that MOther deal.


----------



## Dougwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

Swagger job to Adam rose?


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Vince ain't shit LOL.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

That was fucking hilarious :lmao


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

why is mr.t in the hall of fame again?

such a horrendous decision. :facepalm


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> I know I say this every week, but I think I'd rather have testicle cancer than every watch that Christie Knows Best shit.


Dude, on the previously watched things on our on demand cable box thing I saw like 10 episodes of that show... Either my mom or dad was watching them...

The fuck.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

That had to be the funniest thing on WWE TV all year. :rofl


----------



## Spoot (May 4, 2014)

No fucks given in this company


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Mr. T gonna pity this


As well as his MUTHA :ex:


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Zeb and Swagger here to save the night and make us forget all about Brie.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Thuganomics said:


> mothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermothermother


you need a girlfriend


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

That was fucking hilarious. :lol


Pretty damn mean though.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Cesaro's theme music.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Lawler really doesn't give a fuck anymore.


----------



## iKingAces (Feb 24, 2014)

JBL is such a fucking idiot....


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Swagger's got that "I'm jobbing" face on.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

No JBL, it doesn't.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Adam Rose about to debut with a better entrance that even the GOAT Jericho

Be a rosebud


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

What on earth is this


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

The last few weeks are the edgiest WWE has been in five plus years.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Swagger to job to Adam Rose? WTF :lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So Vince couldn't wait til at least Smackdown..had to do a MOTHERS DAY on Mr T on Cinco de Mayo lmfao :lmfao i bet Mr T won't like this tribute though.

BTW, i'm marking out for the "DEPORTATION LIST" :lol :lol


----------



## Dougwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

Swagger agrees. He wants to get drunk.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

I am pretty tired and was drifting in and out of consciousness hearing "mother, mother, mother"

WTF Mr T? :lmao


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Adam Rose about to debut with a *better entrance that even the GOAT Jericho
> *
> Be a rosebud


:cuss:


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Job Swagger


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

lol this guy is funny


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Adam Rose debut?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

LMAO Zeb's deportation list.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol No way they'll feed Swagger and Zeb to Adam Rose


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

ZEB THE GOAT


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Go Zeb Go!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Dutch showing people how the hell it's going.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Zeb. :lol


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Just give Zeb his own talk show on the Network "What grinds my gears"


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## MrAxew (May 6, 2012)

LOL ZEB


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

ADAM ROSE!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Oh this is some trippy shit

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Heyman?

So Zeb hates Jews?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Zeb :lmao :lmao


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Wow, that was a bad promo from Zeb.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Here he is


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

what the fuck did they do to his music


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Dutch is awesome.

Bunny!


----------



## SuperDanielBryan (Mar 23, 2014)

This is fucking stupid.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

No bus...im bummed.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The Party Bus!!!


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

happy mothers day fools has got to be the best thing theyve put out.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I love "WE THE PEOPLE!!!" :lol

Here comes Adam Rose and his comedy goofs lol...let's see how this goes : :


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Lmao at this fuckery.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

What planet am I on right now


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

I hate it already, I'm not giving this a chance


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Haaaa gay.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

this is the third time tonight ive asked myself the fuck am i watching


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Crowd gives no fucks?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Adam Rose debuted with the Villiage People

no fucks given

He is going to be another fandango.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao What the fuck


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

No fucks were given by the crowd :lmao


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

It's too bad that they didn't keep Rose's original theme.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Here comes the future Jobber :vince2


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Adam Rose is as camp as it gets


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Are they gonna cart around these 15 people city to city just for roses entrance?


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

And the crowd goes mild.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The actual fuck is this shit?


----------



## CripplerXFace (Feb 12, 2013)

fpalm


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Adam Rose and the Bro-Ho Train


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

This crowd is all filled with lemons :lmao


----------



## Bambambryan (Aug 12, 2013)

One of those random dudes is gonna end up being wwe champion.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

It's Adam Rose!!!


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I like this guy already.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Jobber on entry.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

You HEAR THAT? YOU HEAR THAT? 

Crickets. Dead Ass 0 Fucks given. -0 fucks given.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm ashamed to watch this sometimes


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

ROSE!!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Last night's crowd would have been much better for this segment

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

deepelemblues said:


> this is the third time tonight ive asked myself the fuck am i watching


Only three times?


----------



## TBoneSuplex (Apr 19, 2011)

I wish zeb would have done the full Emma dance. So much.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

nooo i wanted to hear zebs speech.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

...
what the fuck is this?
The Rocky Horror show but twice as fucked up?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

His theme song kicks ass by the way.


----------



## iKingAces (Feb 24, 2014)

:lol:lol:lol

Adam Rose.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Bunny guy vs. The Freedom Eagle.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

That's actually a sick theme song. I can see the crowd singing along with it.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

This Crowd Depresses Me


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Out there somewhere in the UK Russell Brand is literally face palming himself at watching Adam Rose prance around


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

oh that theme going to get over


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

The crowd :lol


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh so Swagger has to job to this fucking goof.. Oh fuck this.. fpalm

Ohh spoke too soon.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao Zeb's face!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

un_pretti_er said:


> What planet am I on right now


Planet Vince

We all know Vince gets off to this stuff lol


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

I give approximately -1 fucks.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Swagger jobbing to this guy,thwagger is going to die! :lmao


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

lmao zeb's face just now :lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Fans chanting with Rose's theme music = ME GUSTA.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

I feel like this worked ok on NXT but I'm not sure it's gonna come across as well on the bigger shows


----------



## Dougwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

We have a winner! Great entrance. Crowd loves it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

More "DANCING" GIMMICKS with Rose lol... I don't like how he does the silly dance...but the fans tend to like his song LOL LOL..the whole Lollypop thing is kinda..ummmm I dunno lol


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> Only three times?


well i've been switching back and forth between raw and hockey


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Did this guy just come by to give Swagger his weed he bought?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Sigh.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

:lmao Thwagger must be mad


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

He's getting pretty great reactions for a debut.


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

That is the worst entrance in the WWE right now, so cringeworthy


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wow I'm amazed at how the crowd carried the theme after the music cut off

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

:lmao 

This is so stupid, I kinda like it.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Jack Thwagger is on suicide watch.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Well, another one of those 'sports entertainment' segments


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Jesus, this didn't take long to flop.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

They are bouncing the ring. Lol.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

His facial expressions are gonna infuriate me


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Was that really his debut? Is he not even going to wrestle


----------



## SuperDanielBryan (Mar 23, 2014)

Please send this guy back to wherever the fuck he came from. This shit is awful.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

That was so fucking stupid.


----------



## hitmanclarke (Apr 12, 2013)

This guy will be back to NXT in a month.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Someone save Zeb!


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Anybody who doesn't like this has shit taste.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Be a rosebud! :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Zayn is still on NXT.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)




----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

This is shit. Get it the fuck off my TV


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## vfcorrea (Jan 2, 2014)

wait till you see this guy doing the spinebuster


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Where you at Thwagger??? I know you have to be flippin your shit right now in the worst way :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Adam Rose about to debut with a better entrance that even the GOAT Jericho
> 
> Be a rosebud


you honestly think this entrance with a bunch of knuckled head NXT kids dancing out to the ring is better than this? :StephenA


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

This Adam Rose thing is horrible. Might aswell just make him & Fandango a tag team now.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

This may be one of the worst things i've ever seen.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

I just don't know what to say


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

I didn't want to tell you guys I told you so...but I told you so.

This is shit.

:duck


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Anyone recognize any of The Rosebuds as NXT Guys or anyone of importance?


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Michael Cole, I'm gonna punch you


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Zeb took a HUGE chance dropping to all fours like that*


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

They need to add like 10 more people to that party and it willbe great. The arenas are too big for like 8 people.


----------



## StaindFlame (Oct 3, 2011)

This product..........


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Swagger is officially finished


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

LOL :jbl


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

That wasn't horrid.. but they should have had one of them smack the pop outta his hand to get him a little pissed off.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

swagger didn't even get to job to him

what did swagger do to deserve this lol this is almost sandow level burying


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Party time!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I don't know..there's just too many goofs:

Santino, Emma, Torito/Matadores, 3MB and now Adam Rose lol


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

And they already make singing along cringe worthy 
Thanks cole


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

AT least Cole didn't call him an extortionist.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Want to guarantee a gimmick won't get over? Have Cole endorse it.


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

what the hell


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Did Adam Rose's debut just bomb with that crowd?


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

I actually liked it


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

KuroNeko said:


> Anybody who doesn't like this has shit taste.


i hope that was sarcasm.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao Zeb was fucking hilarious!


----------



## MrAxew (May 6, 2012)

Amber B said:


> Zayn is still on NXT.


I know, this fucking company.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Well...heck of a debut...


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

What the fuck am I watching? What even is this?


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

LOL so bad. Cole just hammered the nails in his coffin.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

hng13 said:


> Where you at Thwagger??? I know you have to be flippin your shit right now in the worst way :lmao :lmao :lmao


BWHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Was that JTG? :lmao


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

Well, that was awful...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The only way this will be any good is when Brock Lesnar comes back and kills each and every one of these fucking hacks.


----------



## sargeant80 (Apr 18, 2014)

I hate Adam Rose already. (N)


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

What a stupid debut


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

From that to Wyatts/Shield iV

mkay


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Main event gets over 30 minutes, wow.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

This raw literally gave me a headache.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

is swagger the all timer jobber now?


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Was that really his debut? Is he not even going to wrestle


To be fair it took fandango what, 3 weeks or a month to finally wrestle?


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Crowd mostly lemons. unk2


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Adam Rose about to debut with a better entrance that even the GOAT Jericho
> 
> Be a rosebud


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Am I seriously going to have to start putting up with this shit every week now? including Cole dancing along like it's cool before promoting the network?!

God no!...just, no!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Adam Rose is great.


----------



## SuperDanielBryan (Mar 23, 2014)

KuroNeko said:


> Anybody who doesn't like this has shit taste.


..... or maybe since you're seemingly one of the few that likes it, you have shit taste.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Amber B said:


> Zayn is still on NXT.


Yea that shit's gross. Dude could put on 5* matches with like half of the roster, instead they bring up Rusev and Bo :scalabrine


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Best thing about the show: NO DIVAS.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

KuroNeko said:


> Anybody who doesn't like this has shit taste.


:rock5


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Did Adam Rose's debut just bomb with that crowd?


It was like an abortion held during the Hunger Games...So yes.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

People already singing along with his theme .


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> AT least Cole didn't call him an extortionist.


:lmao


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

LPPrince said:


> Michael Cole, I'm gonna punch you


I'll hold Cole down and you can donkey punch him in the balls how about that for a deal:cheer


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

Guys lighten the hell up, you think everything is supposed to be so serious thats not what the WWE is they are a Sports Entertainment company


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Kruger and Bo fucking Dallas debut before the best and most over wrestler in NXT.

Sami mfing Zayn.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

This is the only time I wouldn't be against Big Show caving a new guys head in


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Fandango vs. Adam Rose would be laughable :lol :lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

almostfamous said:


> They need to add like 10 more people to that party and it willbe great. The arenas are too big for like 8 people.


This. 
It would've been fab if they showed up on the bus, everyone gets out and then the music starts. I shouldn't have been able to see every person's face.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Televised, isn't this The Shield vs. Wyatt Family IV?


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

haha awesome!


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

That was just horrible what did i just watch?


----------



## teawrecks (Oct 24, 2011)

:floyd1:floyd1another bullshit dancing jobber. nice....:floyd1


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

gamegenie said:


> Were the vignettes shown every week enough to see who this guy is?
> 
> 
> I seriously miss the days when WWE didn't spoil their surprises so much.
> ...


Things like that just won't work anymore because the internet.

Just see Lesnar's return, everyone in the crowd expected it and there were a bunch of signs.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

His theme song is good tho and catchy lol.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Televised, isn't this The Shield vs. Wyatt Family IV?


Yep.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Some of you guys need to stop being such party poopers.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

xD7oom said:


> Best thing about the show: NO DIVAS.


What about this guy? :cena


----------



## stereo73 (Jan 3, 2012)

It'll be a funny gimmick for a while then people will get sick of it as usual. They should have stayed with Leo Kruger.


----------



## WhyMe123 (Apr 8, 2013)

Wwe trying to appease the skinny jean wearing fagulahs with this Adam rose shit. Fandango and Rose should team up.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Did Adam Rose's debut just bomb with that crowd?


Not really since he got the crowd to sing his theme song for a little bit, when they've been quiet for about an hour.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

xD7oom said:


> Best thing about the show: NO DIVAS.


I don't know, Paige has been carrying them to good matches recently. Much rather that than this Rose bullshit.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

if he wasnt going to wrestler he could have at least had a promo about how he loves america and having a chance to shine in front of the us fans, then tossed swagger out and maybe as swagger is about to come back in the ring all the dancing ppl could have come in, at least let him have a promo at least jeez


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

ITT: Lemons


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

World's Best said:


> Kruger and Bo fucking Dallas debut before the best and most over wrestler in NXT.
> 
> Sami mfing Zayn.



Wait 'til they debut Sami Zayn as the friendly arab.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> Fandango vs. Adam Rose would be laughable :lol :lol


Oh and we know it's going to happen, early and often.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

stereo73 said:


> It'll be a funny gimmick for a while then people will get sick of it as usual. They should have stayed with Leo Kruger.


He wouldn't have gone far with that either. Within in a month, a face or commentary would've made fun of his crazy eye and accent. 
Either way, he's fucked.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Snapdragon said:


> ITT: Lemons


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

LMAO. The WWE has no idea how to introduce a new wrestler anymore.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

At least part of the US belt matches sheamus' hair.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Wyatts and Shield motherfucker!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Cena will show up in some capacity tonight.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

They should do a Goldberg-esque entrance for Adam rose. Have his music start and the camera will be on his tour bus. Security knocks on the bus door and all the "rosebuds" flow out followed by Adam rose and they make their way through backstage to the ring.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:clap


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

gamegenie said:


> you honestly think this entrance with a bunch of knuckled head NXT kids dancing out to the ring is better than this? :StephenA


Greatest entrance of all time


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

i really hate how guys win titles then defend like days later , what the hell is the pt of ppvs


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The SHield vs The Wyatt Family Here we go


----------



## Bambambryan (Aug 12, 2013)

Is Krugger at least good in the ring or the mic?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Double entrances for the wyatts is no bueno.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

No paige tonight?


----------



## Dougwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

So since lameus won the title during a battle royal Ambrose doesn't get a rematch clause?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

No Paige tonight makes me sad.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Midnight Rocker said:


> What about this guy? :cena


Yeah Cena too :lol, great show


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

LateTrain27 said:


>


It wasn't fun


----------



## ajmaf625 (Dec 7, 2007)

I like Adam Rose, his theme is catchy too..people were singing and it'll catch on big time in a few weeks. Everyone needs to lighten up, everyone can't have a debut like Jericho cause than you'll complain that everythings the same wahwahwah.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

-UNDEAD- said:


> :clap


:clap


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I love that even though The Shield and Wyatt Family aren't really feuding right now they have kept their rivalry alive by having these matches. It's almost like a side-feud that WWE expands on over time.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

"if we turn the lights out we can sell lightsticks!" Well done WWE.


----------



## mansofa (Feb 24, 2014)

Jack Swagger jobbing to a comedy act... such a lemon!


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

Phillies3:16 said:


> They should do a Goldberg-esque entrance for Adam rose. Have his music start and the camera will be on his tour bus. Security knocks on the bus door and all the "rosebuds" flow out followed by Adam rose and they make their way through backstage to the ring.


i really like this idea


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Time for some Shield/Wyatts :mark:


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I'm guessing evolution is going to run in and murder the shield

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Both of these teams look motivated as fuck to compete. That's awesome. They just mesh so well in terms of their ring intelligence.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Whatever happens it ends with a Reigns spear


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Dammit where are those masks? I wanna see them wear the masks.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ambrose's body though
:ass
Fuck.


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

What a bunch of Lemons in this thread. :ti


----------



## Dougwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

I bet reigns wins the match.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Imagine what The Rock would have done with Adam Rose there.

Who in the blue hell are you? :rock5


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

ajmaf625 said:


> I like Adam Rose, his theme is catchy too..people were singing and it'll catch on big time in a few weeks. Everyone needs to lighten up, everyone can't have a debut like Jericho cause than you'll complain that everythings the same wahwahwah.


People were humming Fandango's theme for a few weeks too, look how well that went.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Paige taped a match for Superstars against Alicia Fox.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

There's a guy with a goat mask in the ring and still I'd be most afraid of Ambrose on the subway.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Phillies3:16 said:


> They should do a Goldberg-esque entrance for Adam rose. Have his music start and the camera will be on his tour bus. Security knocks on the bus door and all the "rosebuds" flow out followed by Adam rose and they make their way through backstage to the ring.


And Doug Dillinger


----------



## sargeant80 (Apr 18, 2014)

Adam Rose & Santino & Fandango in an endless round of matches.

:vince$


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)




----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

BOlieve in the Shield.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Did Rollins get tatted or is his elbow hurt?


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Dougwertz said:


> I bet reigns wins the match.


Now why would you go and say something like that? Reigns never wins the matches, that would be coming straight outta left field :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Hit-Girl said:


>


yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaas


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Ambrose and Rollins have great chemistry


----------



## Dougwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

I kind of want to see Rowan and Harper tag champions and IC and US champions. Bray carries the WWEWHC. Or the shield. Just want to see one team hold all belts.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Good match being ruined by piss poor commentary. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Rollins and Ambrose are awesome together. They'd make great face tag champs.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

truelove said:


> Did Rollins get tatted or is his elbow hurt?


Most likely an injury from last night.


----------



## mozillameister (Jul 26, 2011)

+











=












There. I fixed it.

PS: You guys should autoscale images on these forums. Fo real.


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

So a brainwashed person professed to King that they're brainwashed? :side:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Harper is ooovverrrrr.


----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)

ZEB

WHO

IS THIS ROODY POO?


----------



## xRedx (Apr 4, 2014)

No Divas champion? Guess not.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Dougwertz said:


> I kind of want to see Rowan and Harper tag champions and IC and US champions. Bray carries the WWEWHC. Or the shield. Just want to see one team hold all belts.


You'd need to have a cross gender team like the old DX

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

hng13 said:


> Imagine what The Rock would have done with Adam Rose there.
> 
> Who in the blue hell are you? :rock5


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

SP103 said:


> There's a guy with a goat mask in the ring and still I'd be most afraid of Ambrose on the subway.


Same.
Still would though.


----------



## Pedro Vicious (Dec 27, 2011)

Bad For Business said:


> Ambrose and Rollins have great chemistry


Yep great combos

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Where's my man Batista at?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Adam Rose will never be a jobber why? Simply because it's party time all the time and nobody can stop him getting over. Future mid card champion on our hands and he will bring the title relevance.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*don't stretch the thread *


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

PULL THE TRIGGER! oh shit. These 2 teams man.... These 2 teams.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Referee just told them that we're going to a commercial break so just do a stare down.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Where's The Miz?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ambrose making sure to stay in the middle like a real boss :ambrose


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I love some crazy ass Ambrose


----------



## Dougwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

I wonder if flair told miz to stop using the figure 4 so Ambrose could use it haha


----------



## MrAxew (May 6, 2012)

Great match so far. Love back and forths.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Cool Main Event so far


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Ambrose has really impressed me as a face I didn't think he had it in him


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Dougwertz said:


> I wonder if flair told miz to stop using the figure 4 so Ambrose could use it haha


I hope so.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Maybe Orton and Batista died of shame after being forced to wear that bloody awful Evolution shirt last night:lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Where's my man Batista at?


As noted earlier, Dave Batista's WWE status was unclear. At one point he was scheduled to lose to Daniel Bryan at the WWE Payback pay-per-view on June 1st, but then it appeared as if he would be leaving the company this week, at least for the short term.

Dave Meltzer of F4WOnline is reporting that *Batista "essentially is staying" with the company, but will not be facing Daniel Bryan at the pay-per-view.* Meltzer noted that instead of jobbing to Bryan, *Batista will compete in a Shield - Evolution rematch at Payback, while Bryan will face Kane in a "Buried Alive" match.*

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2014/0505/575806/the-latest-on-batista-wwe-status/


----------



## MrAxew (May 6, 2012)

Legasee said:


> I hope so.


Holy shit, Paige is hot.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Where's my man Batista at?


Backstage with :renee


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Where's my man Batista at?


http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...-one-of-the-biggest-failures-in-recent-memory


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

Lighten up, fuckers... WWE/WWF has ALWAYS had cheesy, silly, goofy comedy acts. Max Moon, pirate Paul Burchill, Too Cool, Oddities, Bushwackers, etc...no one took them seriously because they were never intended to be serious. They're just stupid, silly, pointless fun. Not every gimmick has to be deadly badass or super intense to have a place. Just enjoy it for what it's meant to be, it's not going away.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Why is the shield having the guy who just had a 20 man battle battle royal doing most of the fighting?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Not sure if anyone noticed but Orton wasn't on this show either.


----------



## mozillameister (Jul 26, 2011)

Hit-Girl said:


> *don't stretch the thread *


Fixed. Assumed the thread resizes to fit the iframe. Was wrong.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ambrose with that golden arches hairline.
Still would.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Spaz350 said:


> Lighten up, fuckers... WWE/WWF has ALWAYS had cheesy, silly, goofy comedy acts. Max Moon, pirate Paul Burchill, Too Cool, Oddities, Bushwackers, etc...no one took them seriously because they were never intended to be serious. They're just stupid, silly, pointless fun. Not every gimmick has to be deadly badass or super intense to have a place. Just enjoy it for what it's meant to be, it's not going away.


Don't mind the lemons. Just keep calm and be a rosebud.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

crowd surprisingly dead for this match, i thought they would've been wild.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Seth Rollins, BITCHES!


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Not sure if anyone noticed but Orton wasn't on this show either.


Dude, no one gives a fuck about orton.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Seth Da God Rollins


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

That guy can just fly :mark: Nice to see he's opening his moveset now aswell. Such a great wrestler


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

Has reigns done anything yet?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Not sure if anyone noticed but Orton wasn't on this show either.


I noticed Randy Orton wasn't present my eyeballs weren't happy:yum:


----------



## Dougwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

It's amazing that he lands on his feet. He's queen of the cats.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

I wonder if they'll ever bring in somebody to be Sister Abigail.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Rollins is a future, multi time, WWE Champion. FUGG EVERYTHING ELSE!!!


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Seth is the only real talent in The Shield.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Seth the God.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Standing SSP by Rollins! :clap


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

rollins is ham


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Believe in the Shield.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Please push Rollins, please


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Damn, Rollins is amazing in the ring.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Thank God for The Shield.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ouch.


----------



## uppercut (Aug 14, 2013)

Rooooollllllliiiiiinnnnnsssssss the shitttttttt


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Rollins has taken more bumps in 3 months than the entire WWE roster.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Dean is the best face in peril, and Rollins is the best hot tag going.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

You can never go wrong with Wyatt/Shield matches.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

RustyPro said:


> Has reigns done anything yet?


No, it's not time for the three moves of doom.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

did rollins just do the sling blade


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

RustyPro said:


> Has reigns done anything yet?


Nope :ti


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Harper showing off. :clap


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

The chair of the poor security guy :lmao


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Why is the referee holding back Roman Reigns instead of paying attention to what was going outside the ring.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Rollins and Harper should go 1 on 1 every week. Their chemistry is so great.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

So when do we get to see the kane haunting of Bryan and bries hotel room?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

xD7oom said:


> Seth is the only real talent in The Shield.


LOL and WWE want to push Reigns who will be flavour of the month for a matter of months and get released while Seth is stuck doing bugger all. If Reigns wasn't a buff Samoan dude no way in HELL would wWE be so desperate to push him


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Xapury said:


> The chair of the poor security guy :lmao


I'd love Ariana Grande to be my problem.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Luke Harper is awesome. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## sargeant80 (Apr 18, 2014)

And to think people weren't sure if Rollins would make it when he was in FCW.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Did I just hear a faint singing of Adams theme?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Damn


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Fantasy Match: Seth Rollins vs Jeff Hardy vs Shane McMahon in a TLC match.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Damn I love Harper in the ring. Dude can move for a big guy. Loving his work with Rollins right now.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

RustyPro said:


> Has reigns done anything yet?



Does he even get involved when they all fight on the outside?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

All that booty sweat on Ginger.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

The Wyatt family look like they stink. Cole said they don't clean their shirts. I'm bored with them. 

I rather see the Oddities than the Wyatt Family right now.


----------



## mansofa (Feb 24, 2014)

I think there is a reason why i like the Shield/Wyatts matches.. not quite sure what it is..... oh yeah, they are fuking awesome!!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

"We want tables!"


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Amber B said:


> Ambrose with that golden arches hairline.
> Still would.


Recently backstage his hair wasn't wet and you could barely tell his hairline is receded. Why does he always have it soaking wet?


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Reigns has done NOTHING in this match Ambrose and Rollins have done all the work for their team so far.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber's being all nasty again.....


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Rollins/Harper MUH GAWD


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Reigns can fuck off.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

witchblade000 said:


> Fantasy Match: Seth Rollins vs Jeff Hardy vs Shane McMahon in a TLC match.


Isn't Jeff Hardy a masked wrestler now on TNA


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Here comes Roman Motherfucking Reigns!


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

here we go 3 moves of doom fpalm


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Why does Reigns get such a big pop? Do people not see that he's a hack?


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Ambrose and Rollins have a lot more charisma than reigns and overall are more fun to watch.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

autechrex said:


> Recently backstage his hair wasn't wet and you could barely tell his hairline is receded. Why does he always have it soaking wet?


Because it poofs up when it isn't.


----------



## Dougwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

That pop for reigns was clearly dubbed


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Damn bray gonna eat a pin tonigt


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

That kick on the apron is the only good thing about Reigns


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Reigns looking polished as hell.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Reigns has done NOTHING in this match Ambrose and Rollins have done all the work for their team so far.


That's because Reigns can't do shit outside his little hot tag.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Fuck Roman Reigns.


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

Hell of a match!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He's pretty but Reigns is gonna have to do more than just that shit every damn week.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Cena heel turn coming!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I genuinely believe Harper's shirt smells like a combo of goat piss and Ron Jeremy's sweat from 1983.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Fuck Reigns, Ambrose and Rollins carried the match with Evolution and Reigns gets the pin.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh yes


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Their here!!!!!


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

BOOOOTISTA


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Reigns gets them shitty girl scream pops.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Did Ambrose just do the sign of the cross?


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Stereo suicide dives into the table!

Another solid bout from these two awesome stables.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Called it

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Holy shit :mark:


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Evolution and no Cena? :fp


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

The theemeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh no hhh has his ass kicking jeans on. Hope he doesn't poop them again


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Have them fight every week!!


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

gamegenie said:


> Isn't Jeff Hardy a masked wrestler now on TNA


Yup. Willow the Wisp. It's fucking weird.

Gat Damn, Wyatts, Evolution, and the Shield????


----------



## sargeant80 (Apr 18, 2014)

How many singles matches has Reigns had. Not sure they can push him when he only does two minute cameo appearances


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

I don't get the hype for Reigns i really don't i mean take away the punch and spear and he's really just a big guy


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Dirtsheets fail yet again.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Wooooooow


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Here comes not Evolution but _The Past_


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

when will these guys retire? nobody cares about evolution anymore. its not 2004.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:lmao This ending.


----------



## TBoneSuplex (Apr 19, 2011)

Super shield getting real boring. Same formula every match.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

OK match, but nowhere near as good as previous Shield/Wyatt matches.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Come on Batista. Roman Reigns got lucky last night. 'Tista can take him one on one.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ambrose is not a got damn high flyer. Stop making his awkward, flailing ass fly :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Reigns takes the pin .

Someone is getting fired ha


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Yaaaaaaaas. Fuck you, Reigns.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Nice finish! Shield and Wyatt's both look strong.


----------



## StaindFlame (Oct 3, 2011)

They just can't give the Wyatt's a clean win.........


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Now if that was John Cena, he would have kicked out. 

Reigns you need to hang out with John Cena more, learned how to kick out of in those caught off guard moments.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This would make an epic Triple Threat Survivor Series match

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Wyatts 3 Shield 1 

I was hoping for them to get tied.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Shield/Evolution street fight incoming should be epic.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Great Match.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Bray is extremely agile


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

HHH with his dad jeans. Shit's bout to get down.


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

They're still wearing them damn shirts :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I love how gassed Reigns is laying in the ring and he barely did anything.

He is really sucking wind


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Just give Harper and Rollins a feud. Those 2 will steal every single event they compete on.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Batista is not leaving :mark:


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Rollins just sold that DDT like a God.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

ORTON HAS NEVER DONE THAT BEFORE


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Reigns is gonna have to start doing more work in these matches every week or he's gonna start getting a lot of heat from the IWC.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

No impact from that spinebuster :lmao


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Weak azz spinebuster lmao!


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Does Reigns ever take a big bump? Seems like Rollins and Ambrose do all the work. Plus, didn't we see this exact beatdown 2 weeks ago?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Orton's thighs sure are looking as pale as uncooked chicken thighs huh


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Nice botch Batista


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

weak ass spinebuster


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

WHAT A WEAK FUCKING SPINEBUSTER THAT WAS


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Would be nice if John Cena showed up and aligned himself with The Shield.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Terrible spinebuster by Batista just now


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That weak ass spinebuster:lmao:lmao


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Could that spot of been anymore obvious


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

StaindFlame said:


> They just can't give the Wyatt's a clean win.........


They're heels. Of course they aren't going to win clean. That's one of the things that makes them heels.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> I love how gassed Reigns is laying in the ring and he barely did anything.
> 
> He is really sucking wind


He _is_ related to the rock after all :


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Spinebustr on the steps lol. Worst spinebuster ever.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

You had one job, Batista. One job. :lmao
And of course, it's Reigns and HHH.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Evolution > Shield. Deal with it.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Hey batista got the memo for the correct color panties..


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Batista finally gets in the ring after his 5 minute air break.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

gamegenie said:


> Would be nice if John Cena showed up and aligned himself with The Shield.


No.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Boring, we've already seen this enough...


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

I wonder who sister abagail is?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

BELIEVE IN EVOLUTION! :mark:



StaindFlame said:


> They just can't give the Wyatt's a clean win.........


They beat them clean at Elimination Chamber and 95% clean in the Chicago Raw.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

dat roar :lmao


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:ti I can't even deal with this.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

That was cool.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Nice trolling by Evolution 2.0!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Big Dave meant that powerbomb :lmao


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

In the legendary words of :cornette "fuck you Batista"


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Next PPV Batista vs Reigns in a oxygen mask on a poll match


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Batista mocking Roman..hahahahaha EPIC.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

I can't wait for Reigns to go on his singles super run just to see how bad he fails. The kids got a bright future but he's being pushed far too soon


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Finally got the thumbs down!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Reigns got wrecked


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Roman's mouth is bleeding


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

GOAT ending :mark:


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Damn Reigns busted his lip or bit his tongue or somethin. Dude's bloodied.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Nice trolling by Evolution 2.0!


That isn't trolling.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Great angle to close.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Batista with such a piss-poor spinebuster to Ambrose on the ring steps. :lol


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Reigns is dying there


----------



## ryzombie619 (Apr 23, 2012)

Wow...another boring ending to RAW. How long are they going to keep doing this? Either the Shield or Evolution gets the crap beat out of them...every night since WM. Getting old fellas.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

hng13 said:


> Damn Reigns busted his lip or bit his tongue or somethin. Dude's bloodied.


maybe its gingivitis


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Believe in Evolution!


----------



## Dougwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

Trips telling reigns to flip him over haha


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

HHH just checked on Reigns. I think Trips dropped him hard on that pedigree. He was bleeding before the P-bomb.


----------



## Bambambryan (Aug 12, 2013)

Lol reigns got fucked up bad. Cool ending though


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

King Gimp said:


> That isn't trolling.


It was a joke bro. It was actually cool that Evo 2.0 did the Shield's finisher!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

SP103 said:


> HHH just checked on Reigns. I think Trips dropped him hard on that pedigree. He was bleeding before the P-bomb.


He got fucked up on the powerbomb too, not a good little sequence for Reigns


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Eh. I can always appreciate a Cena-less RAW but this one was sort of boring. Nothing really advanced. Probably the worst RAW since Wrestlemania. It was still all right, nothing special though.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

No cena means this automatically gets at least 5 stars


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So two rematches for Payback right?

Bryan vs. Kane and Evolution vs. Shield or something like that...

Not really interested in rematches though.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

HHH is gonna be bumping like a motherfucker in that 5 minute singles match with Reigns, though.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

That RAW sucked. I told you all, Evolution is has-beens. This is not 2003 anymore, and those chorus of boos to close out RAW showed that the crowd is not feeling Evolution. Back to the drawing bored trips. 


Should have had John Cena show up during the Shield/Wyatts/Evolution melee.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Leave it to The Shield and Wyatts to save the show. Rollins was fucking AWESOME once again. Loved the ending. Hoping for singles matches next week or in the coming weeks.


----------



## MrAxew (May 6, 2012)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Eh. I can always appreciate a Cena-less RAW but this one was sort of boring. Nothing really advanced. Probably *the worst RAW since Wrestlemania*. It was still all right, nothing special though.


Um last week's Raw???


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

I think reigns botched the landing on the pedigree, then Batista absolutely smashed him with the powerbomb


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Evolution > Shield. Deal with it.


:ti


----------



## Sonnen Says (Jun 24, 2013)

Awesome ending tbh


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> Next PPV Batista vs Reigns in a oxygen mask on a poll match


fpalm


----------



## TBoneSuplex (Apr 19, 2011)

You used that raw sucked and should have had cena in the same post

/thread


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

StaindFlame said:


> They just can't give the Wyatt's a clean win.........


umm...they've already beaten the Shield clean


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

LateTrain27 said:


> They're heels. Of course they aren't going to win clean. That's one of the things that makes them heels.


This is true, and has been for nearly the entirety of wrestling history. But it shouldn't be. There's no reason for it any more.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

birthday_massacre said:


> Next PPV Batista vs Reigns in a oxygen mask on a poll match


:ti


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

So Payback is Rematchamania?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Evolution > Sheild DEAL WITH IT


----------



## TBoneSuplex (Apr 19, 2011)

Well super heels win clean.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Boring Raw for the most part. Cool to see Evolution ruling at the end and Sheamus winning the US Title was good too. Nothing memorable other than that.



gamegenie said:


> That RAW sucked. I told you all, Evolution is has-beens. This is not 2003 anymore, and those chorus of boos to close out RAW showed that the crowd is not feeling Evolution. Back to the drawing bored trips.


Heels are meant to get booed. fpalm


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

MrAxew said:


> Um last week's Raw???


Yeah, I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Chrome said:


> So Payback is Rematchamania?


Doesn't the name give it away


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

genocide_cutter said:


> I wonder who sister abagail is?


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

RAW was fuckin awesome. Yall a bunch of complainers.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)




----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

gamegenie said:


> Would be nice if John Cena showed up and aligned himself with The Shield.


You mean with Evolution


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Stone Hot said:


> Evolution > Sheild DEAL WITH IT


:lel :lel


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Great show, great ending, I give it 7/10.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

RetepAdam. said:


>


Brazzers eh?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Omega_VIK said:


> :lel :lel


Truth hurts


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

RetepAdam. said:


>


Brazzers that shit up, post haste...


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

RetepAdam. said:


>


Brazzers.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

RetepAdam. said:


>


:lmao

So that's what Evolution do behind the scenes with the Shield. Dirty bastards:ex:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao Evolution. Look like a bunch of senior citizens out there.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

TBoneSuplex said:


> You used that raw sucked and should have had cena in the same post
> 
> /thread


I honestly would like to see Cena rival the Authority, and since the Authority has clearly backed the Wyatt's in their stint against The Shield. It was the perfect opportunity for Cena to gain some revenge on the Wyatts. 


Instead it was just all Evolution, and I'm afraid we seen this more of that than we seen Cena. 


So you can't possibly hate Cena and love Evolution. Evolution is far more played out.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Catching up on Raw... Bray's promo sounded completely face like.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Stone Hot said:


> Truth hurts


ac Whatever you believe


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Stone Hot said:


> Truth hurts


:haha


----------



## King187 (Nov 7, 2012)

RetepAdam. said:


>



This explains the Reigns push!

JK, I like him, lol.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

RetepAdam. said:


>



I guess we now know why Reigns gets the biggest push out of The Shield.

EDIT: People keep beating me by seconds


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

https://twitter.com/wwecreative_ish/status/463515632814682113


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

3MB is like the longest running stable in history and that's just sad lol


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

That crowd was absolutely infuriating, fuck me.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Honestly.. I am burnt out of the same guys over and over. Shield/Wyatts are good and I'd rather see that feud carry on rather than an over the hill evolution. Let's freshen up the big segments instead of the same faces over and over and over again. 

Also, Reigns, you have potential but you really need to learn a lot more about how to work the ring. Right now you simply aren't ready...


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Randy "The Parrot" Orton!
New catch phrase..
"Like you said Hunter"


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Pretty bad raw
Good beatdown

hopefully they do a nice gimmick for Evolution/Shield II


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

gamegenie said:


> That RAW sucked. I told you all, Evolution is has-beens. This is not 2003 anymore, and those chorus of boos to close out RAW showed that the crowd is not feeling Evolution. Back to the drawing bored trips.
> 
> 
> Should have had John Cena show up during the Shield/Wyatts/Evolution melee.


Should the fans have been cheering the heels destroying the faces?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Orton just smacked Renee's ass.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Argh that Brie howling, sounds for a minute there like she was freaking calling hogs. Just Stahp! :lol


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

:ex:



Amber B said:


> Orton just smacked Renee's ass.



You what?!


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Orton's a dirty bastard probably why i like him so much lol:yum:


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Amber B said:


> Orton just smacked Renee's ass.











This happened off-air?


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

If anyone can post a link to Evolution on Backstage Pass it'd be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

"Gizmo passed away"
What a way to end the show, Josh.


----------



## TheBeardIsTheBest (Jan 29, 2014)

*Raw sucked tonight*

I wasn't looking forward to anything until Shields vs Wyatts came on.... even that was the same old shit, everyone knew Evolution was going to come out and attack the Shield. Heyman talking crap about how BROCKKKK LESNAR albino looking gorilla ass beat the streak. Adam Rose got as much of a reaction from the crowd as a dead guy at a funeral. Im ok with Ambrose losing the US belt because he barely defended it.. but really? Sheamus. I got an idea, why don't you put the US title on a real American like Swagger! It would make him and Zeb actually relevant. and why do they keep pushing these midget matches... no one wants to see another one of them. Daniel Bryan running from Kane? really, you're having a campion run from a challenger?fpalm The only good thing about the whole show was the Wyatt Promo, and the fact that Cena didn't come to the ring and start talking about he will never give in to the hate bullcrap...... ok I'm done ranting... what do y'all think?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I just came back from the show. :mark:

How were we, reaction-wise? I think we were pretty good, obviously not as good as post-WM 30 or anything, but I thought we were good. We started a "Cesaro" chant, but I'm not sure if that was audible on TV for you guys, but I thought it was loud, yet brief. There were several other chants. I was surprised at how rowdy they/we were, considering last year it wasn't the case, but then again it was SmackDown and the crowds seem to care much more for the RAW shows.

That Adam Rose chant would not fucking leave my sight, though. :lmao I was almost screaming during the commercial break at them after his debut, most people were still doing it. Even outside of the arena, there were people still doing it. I swear, the WWE knew about my annoyance to Adam Rose and they decided to debut him on this night just to troll me.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

RetepAdam. said:


>


I would have thought Triple H would have been the one in the middle.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Kind of a meh show. A couple good matches or so but that was it. Brie's overly prolonged scream was all kinds of hilarious, though. I was dying of laughter during that whole segment because of her :lmao

As expected, Adam Rose's debut was underwhelming and bad. WWE could've done a better job than that. Get more people for his entourage, get him driving up in the bus, etc. They have the resources, so use them. It does suck that they couldn't get his original theme song.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://pwtorch.com/artman2/publish/WWE_News_3/article_78222.shtml#.U2hxN164mFI



> - Pre-Show notes: The arena looked close to a sell-out, which would be around 12,000. The crowd was pretty rowdy before the show, with sporadic wooing and "Yes!" chants. Loud dueling Cena chants as they were letting fans in, which transitioned into a "C.M. Punk" chant.
> 
> The crowd was much more lively before the show than recent WWE events in Albany, especially before the show and opening segments of Raw. Bob Backlund was signing autographs for $40. There wasn't much demand at that price when I walked by. During Raw, they announced a return to Albany on November 4.
> 
> ...


----------



## TheVipersGirl (Sep 7, 2013)

I just saw this on the Rollins tumblr tag.
Are they the only 2 wrestlers that did similar spot on the stands?

















Rollins took some bad hits today. He landed somewhat wrong with his head. Ouch!

















Other than this I was so disappointed with that Adam Rose debut. I thought he wouldve debuted on that 3MB vs LM with that "party"reference. Couldve done better. Crowd wasnt hyped and it was underwhelming. In the next few months he'll be the "next' Fandango. Rose as Kruger (himself) with no gimmick is great. Too bad we get to see this now.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

So according to that report, Ziggler was particularly over...that's great to hear, and astounding considering his booking these past 8 months. Why can't they let this fucking guy work?


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> RVD is shit at selling.


At least he is willing to put guys over. He might not sell well, but he will take the l's.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

TheVipersGirl said:


> I just saw this on the Rollins tumblr tag.
> Are they the only 2 wrestlers that did similar spot on the stands?
> 
> 
> ...


Rollins is fucking crazy :lmao


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

RAW Thoughts:
-I really do not like the Bryan/Brie pairing. He doesn't need her and now we are getting some atrocious acting due to this feud with Kane. It's a shame Bryan's title reign is off to start like this. It really reminds me of the "Embrace the Hate" storyline. 
+I have no problem with Sheamus winning the US Title because at least he will do something with it and have feuds. It's a step down for him though but oh well. 
-Poor Ziggler getting eliminated from the Cobra attack though. 
-Cesaro's booking baffles me. 
+Loved Zeb Coulter's promo especially about Sheamus and Paige. The debut of Adam Rose felt lacking. The crowd was silent.
+Great match between Daniel Bryan/Del Rio. He gets hate a lot but ADR continues to work good matches.
+Bad News Barrett had a nice match against Big E as well.
-Alexander Rusev is now Rusev. Oh yeah, Kofi Kingston continues to job.
-Evolution will continue to feud with The Shield. I'm impartial about this. I guess Batista doesn't want to lose to Daniel Bryan again before he goes off to promote GotG.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

If The Shield were one wrestler, Reigns would be his finisher.

He didn't get into the match until the end... I


----------



## Barbequegirl (Jan 24, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> RVD is shit at selling.












AS IF!


----------



## TheVipersGirl (Sep 7, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> I just came back from the show. :mark:
> 
> How were we, reaction-wise? I think we were pretty good, obviously not as good as post-WM 30 or anything, but I thought we were good. We started a "Cesaro" chant, but I'm not sure if that was audible on TV for you guys, but I thought it was loud, yet brief. There were several other chants. I was surprised at how rowdy they/we were, considering last year it wasn't the case, but then again it was SmackDown and the crowds seem to care much more for the RAW shows.
> 
> That Adam Rose chant would not fucking leave my sight, though. :lmao I was almost screaming during the commercial break at them after his debut, most people were still doing it. Even outside of the arena, there were people still doing it. I swear, the WWE knew about my annoyance to Adam Rose and they decided to debut him on this night just to troll me.


Honestly didnt hear much of the chants. Thought the segment was underwhelming. WWE already f up 2 NXT stars: Emma and Kruger.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Holy fuck, that Kane/Bryan segment was abysmal :lmao


----------



## Barbequegirl (Jan 24, 2013)

Jack Thwagger got banned?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

So much cringe
So much WOAT.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

I thought RAW was okay.

Del Rio vs. Bryan was a fun match. So was Wyatt's vs. Shield.

Also I am glad that Sheamus is the new US Champ. He is such a great wrestler. Hopefully WWE will book his reign better than they did Ambrose's, lol.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Pretty shitty show really, nothing to get excited about at all.

Looks like Kane vs Bryan is happening at Payback so there is another 3 weeks of boredom.

Not sure what's happening with the Wyatts but thank God the Wyatts vs The Shield saved the show. The match was enjoyable as always, not there best but whenever these 6 are in the ring it's particularly good.

Evolution decimating the Shield was interesting, wonder what direction this is going now. Ambrose losing the title would only be a God send IMO, probably gets it off him to focus on Evolution etc. 

Anyways besides anything Shield related I struggled to sit through it and thought it was rather bad.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Sweet jesus i want to punch Cole in the face every time he mentions Netflix being "better than the WWE Network". Uh Netflix and the Network are 2 different things Cole you stupid numpty, one service offers a library of movies the other wrestling related stuff. It's like trying to say a shark is better than a lion:side:


----------



## Timpatriot (Dec 4, 2013)

Probably an above average Raw, shield v wyatts was excellent as always. Del Rio and bryan had an awesome match, battle royale was pretty cool. Ambrose really doesn't need the US title, sheamus was a perfect choice IMO. I expect it to be defended at payback which would be the first time on a PPV since HiaC. BnB v Big E, good match also.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Zeb Coulter last night :ti his list was missing Barrett though

Adam Rose :kobe already sick of him just feed him to Rusev and be done with it please


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

A Cena-free show yet it still sucked. The beginning with Ambrose dropping the belt and the ending with Evolution on top were the only good parts of the show. Everything else was abysmal. Including the Kane segment. Awful job for anyone involved.


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 2, 2013)

Raw was just boring. I realize with a PPV every month you can not blow off feuds right away and things need to be stretched out, but they are not doing a good job at being compelling or stretching these programs out. I have no interest in seein any more of Kane/Bryan Shield/Evolution or Cena/Bray. The creative on this is lackluster whether the fault is with Vince or creative who knows. The three hour format is not a good thing and I hope if they get with another network they only want the show for two hours.


----------



## tonsgrams (Aug 6, 2013)

Average show, 6/10.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Kane/Bryan/Brie needs to stop. We've seen it all before, numerous times. It's not one bit good. 

I actually lol'd at how quickly Bryan diagnosed the cars problem. "Hey it's a loose wire" less than a second after he pops the hood. 

It's just too corny, way too corny.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

JY57 said:


> http://pwtorch.com/artman2/publish/WWE_News_3/article_78222.shtml#.U2hxN164mFI


That's accurate, for the most part. I had a fantastic time. :mark:


KO Bossy said:


> So according to that report, Ziggler was particularly over...that's great to hear, and astounding considering his booking these past 8 months. Why can't they let this fucking guy work?


Yep, he was. We started a Let's Go Ziggler chant actually. I'm not sure if it was heard on TV though, I'd have to re-watch the whole show in TV form to hear certain chants. Ziggler's kip-up got a great reaction.

Cesaro had quite a bit of fans, so I don't know why the report was sounding like he got 'dick reactions. He got no reaction during his entrance though, that was right.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Did Adam Rose's debut just bomb with that crowd?


To be fair, that whole segment was confusing and weird.

His reaction sounded good, though. Then again, I was there. :side: I wasn't reacting much for his entrance 'cause I could care less for his debut.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Yeah, his reaction was DECENT. Even when he talked, he got a decent reaction from it. Then the rest got all confusing :lol

And anyone notice that all Roman Reigns did was striking moves? I watched the majority of the match, all I have seen him do was simple striking moves like his superman punch, the falling dropkick on the apron, clothesline.....


Man, his moveset is only strikes :allen1 Obviously with the exception of his powerbomb.

Which is a team move :ti


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Dean Ambrose defends his US-championship? Just started watching RAW and I was like WTF :O


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Thuganomics said:


> Yeah, his reaction was DECENT. Even when he talked, he got a decent reaction from it. Then the rest got all confusing :lol
> 
> And anyone notice that all Roman Reigns did was striking moves? I watched the majority of the match, all I have seen him do was simple striking moves like his superman punch, the falling dropkick on the apron, clothesline.....
> 
> ...


We've all noticed it. That would be because he utterly sucks.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

TheVipersGirl said:


> I just saw this on the Rollins tumblr tag.
> Are they the only 2 wrestlers that did similar spot on the stands?


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Eulonzo said:


> Yep, he was. We started a Let's Go Ziggler chant actually. I'm not sure if it was heard on TV though, I'd have to re-watch the whole show in TV form to hear certain chants. Ziggler's kip-up got a great reaction.
> 
> Cesaro had quite a bit of fans, so I don't know why the report was sounding like he got 'dick reactions. He got no reaction during his entrance though, that was right.


I'm glad to hear it.

I can't understand why people say Dolph has no charisma. I mean, casuals are doing Let's Go Ziggler chants and cheering big time for his spots, and even counting during his elbow drops. Its the same as Bryan's charisma. He gets people interested in what he's doing because he's a dynamic performer and as a result, elicits a reaction. THANOS has posted many times the definition of charisma, and that's it.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

One of my favorite Bray Wyatt promos so far. 
I absolutely loved it. My skin was full of mountains...

Also :lmao :lmao :lmao @ Stephs knocking 
It was so fucking awesome! 
Her smile was PERFECT when she came in.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Adam Rose will be gone in six months, guarantee it. I can't find any way that they can get any longevity out of this character. He's only been on NXT a month or two and it was already getting old (although I LOVED the debut) but the novelty factor wears off. 

Rest of Raw was alright, despite the predictable rematches. Still have no idea why RVD is taking up good space on the roster, his time is done.

Oh and just as I thought Cole couldn't get any worse at his job, he was at utter _dog shit_ levels tonight. Laughing like a prepubescent child at the smallest things and going way overboard at the Adam Rose stuff. What a fucking geek.


----------



## Coney718 (Oct 11, 2010)

Decent show. I agree with most of you that the Kane/DB/Brie angle needs to end..immediately. That segment with the car was so bad. Brie was not believable at all screaming. When DB popped the hood of the car he said a wire was cut. Then when Kane was on top of the car it suddenly started and drive? smh

The Shield and the Wyatts are the only things saving these shows right now.


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

I didn't watch RAW, is there anywhere I can find the Bray promo online without having to go through the hassle of going through the whole show? It's not on WWE.com for some preposterous reason.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

KO Bossy said:


> I'm glad to hear it.
> 
> I can't understand why people say Dolph has no charisma. I mean, casuals are doing Let's Go Ziggler chants and cheering big time for his spots, and even counting during his elbow drops. Its the same as Bryan's charisma. He gets people interested in what he's doing because he's a dynamic performer and as a result, elicits a reaction. THANOS has posted many times the definition of charisma, and that's it.


My problem with Ziggler lies in the fact that he isn't flashy enough. His appearance says nothing of a "Show Off". I'm not suggesting for him to wear attire like Savage, or Brutus Beefcake, but something to show that you exist. His blonde hair, and basic Billy Gunn look are awful. Everything from the boots to the hair style has to go. Fans like him because after he was eliminated by Santino, they reacted with boos.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm watching right now and I'm dead every time Steph says Demon Kane. Like D.E.A.D.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

Pretty average show but not completely awful. I liked the main event and Bryan vs Del Rio was solid. Also, Adam Rose is growing on me. Still not enamored with him but this gimmick has the potential to get over big time.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

NeyNey said:


> Also :lmao :lmao :lmao @ Stephs knocking
> It was so fucking awesome!
> Her smile was PERFECT when she came in.


at least once every time i visit this forum, i read about something so "lol" funny that isn't funny at all imo. that honor goes to you today my friend.

i'm sick of these stephanie talking to bryan and/or brie segments. she has her makeup done shitty lately and usually puts on that serious face. makes her look old. it's annoying me. i wish they'd do something different.


----------



## carrotydragon (May 2, 2014)

*Re: Raw sucked tonight*

look at the recent threads, apparently the security was tight thus leading to a dead crowd. And yeah the show was pretty predictable


----------



## Ponpon (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: Raw sucked tonight*

OP, here's my reaction to your rants:

>same old shit
>didn't see Sheamus getting the US title









>wants US Title on a real American to make them relevant
>as if Sheamus is not big enough to put over talent who'd beat him for it.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

*Re: Raw sucked tonight*

*Your thread sucked today.*


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: Raw sucked tonight*

I agree that it was a boring episode, not as boring as Amazing Spiderman 2, but still boring.
Still, you could use the Raw discussion thread for this.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

I barely got through an hour of this show without getting bored. I don't know whether it's the fact that I'm burned out on pro wrestling as of late, or the fact that this show was just a snoozefest, probably a mixture of the two. Nothing on this show really felt important, it seemed as if they were just going through the motions most of the time. The Adam Rose debut was a bit of a disappointment. Brie Bella's acting his horrific and the Kane/Bryan storyline feels like a hokey horror movie spoof. Why the fuck was there a camera-man in the back of Brie and Bryan's car? Why isn't Kane being reprimanded by the authorities because he's clearly a psychopath/sociopath. Why did Sheamus win the US championship out of nowhere? The matches during the show just felt there, minus the main event. Just felt like a terrible RAW all over.


----------



## Loader230 (Jul 7, 2012)

NeyNey said:


> One of my favorite Bray Wyatt promos so far.
> I absolutely loved it. My skin was full of mountains...
> 
> Also :lmao :lmao :lmao @ Stephs knocking
> ...


:ti totally loved that trolling by stephanie.


----------



## gamb1e (Feb 22, 2014)

*Re: Raw sucked tonight*

shut up with your whining


----------



## The Philosopher (Mar 17, 2009)

Was anybody else reminded of that 'buckle up, Teddy' Undertaker segment a few years ago? And not in a good way?


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Jingoro said:


> at least once every time i visit this forum, i read about something so "lol" funny that isn't funny at all imo. that honor goes to you today my friend.
> 
> i'm sick of these stephanie talking to bryan and/or brie segments. she has her makeup done shitty lately and usually puts on that serious face. makes her look old. it's annoying me. i wish they'd do something different.


So... you're mad 'cause you just realized that Steph is no longer working as good wanking material for you. 
And gets old.
How is that my fault?


----------



## Cack_Thu (Sep 29, 2012)

NeyNey said:


> One of my favorite Bray Wyatt promos so far.
> I absolutely loved it. My skin was full of mountains...
> 
> Also :lmao :lmao :lmao @ Stephs knocking
> ...


Habba habba.:woolcockStepny looks ravishing.Holy mother of smoke:woolcock:woolcock

Also :lmao @ Bryan wearing lifts just to appear taller than stepni so as not become the butt of jokes in future.
Or perhaps it was Stepny making the ultimate sacrifice by not wearing heels so that people dont confuse Daniel Bryan for a smurf.

Truly pitiful:yes


----------

